# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2019



## remember (1 Jan 2019 às 08:57)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2019 às 10:20)

Bom dia, e bem vindo 2019...
A manhã começou bem fresquinha e com geada, o sol também está por cá, a marcar presença.
6ºC

Seiça: 1.7ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Jan 2019 às 10:55)

Bom dia com sol e 9.2°C actuais.
Mínima negativa de -0.1°C 
Geada?  Claro que sim.


----------



## remember (1 Jan 2019 às 11:02)

Bom dia, desde o ano passado

2019 entrou a "cilindrar" as mínimas, 4.5° C de mínima.

Passagem de ano passada por Fontanelas-Sintra, na volta para casa, junto ao hospital Amadora-Sintra a marcar 5.5° C no carro

Agora, mais ameno 12° C e 73% de HR, pressão alta de novo 1031 hPa, ele anda aí 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jan 2019 às 12:05)

Bom dia amigos e bom ano.
2019 começou fresquinho, com 3.9°C de mínima.
Nada que a lareira não resolvesse, para manter a minha recém pimpolha bem quentinha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2019 às 12:14)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia com sol e 9.2°C actuais.
> Mínima negativa de -0.1°C
> Geada?  Claro que sim.



E que bela geada, por aqui foi ainda fraca, e com os primeiros raios de sol, rapidademente desaparece.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2019 às 14:23)

Boas,

Bom Ano!!!

Ora bem, finalmente uma boa mínima por cá, registei *5,7ºC.*
Agora segue ameno, com *14,8ºC.
*
Fazendo uma pesquisa rápida de mínimas baixas no distrito de Lisboa, temos os seguintes registos:


Bemposta,Loures: *0,2ºC*
Ribafria,Alenquer:* 0,3ºC*
Ponte do Rol,Torres Vedras: *1,4ºC*
Galamares,Sintra: *1,7ºC*

Segundo as previsões, e mediante a minha disponibilidade quinta-feira vou fazer o registo da mínima no Pisão.
Acredito em geada, alias provavelmente hoje deve ter geado lá na cova.
Gostava de tirar umas fotos à geada, vamos ver, como trabalha o congelador do concelho de Cascais.


----------



## belem (1 Jan 2019 às 14:25)

Boa tarde

A reportar de Óbidos: grandes diferenças de temperatura aqui na quinta durante a noite: especialmente entre o vale, a encosta e o cimo do monte. Junto a alguns ribeiros, a sensação de frio poderoso aparece bem cedo. Eu diria que há aqui diferenças de pelo menos 6 a 7 graus durante a noite. De notar as tremendas orvalhadas que têm caído e o orvalho mantém-se na vegetação o dia todo em alguns locais. As noites têm sido estreladas, mas parece que as luzes cintilantes não se restringem aos céus, pois de noite os solos aqui têm sido iluminados por oligoquetas e por larvas de pirilampos. 

Um excelente 2019 para todos, cheio de paz, felicidades e boas surpresas!


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2019 às 14:34)

Estava aqui analisar o comportamento da temperatura de Seiça e a relação com a formação de geada.
A formação de geada naquele vale deve ser muito forte, não só pelo registo em si que foi muito baixo (-4,3ºC) mas pelas 12 horas(estimativa de formação/acumulação de geada) entre o inicio de formação geada (temperatura de 1,5ºC) e o registo da mínima.
Conclusão, julgo que este factor é preponderante na severidade das geadas.


----------



## charlie17 (1 Jan 2019 às 16:34)

Feliz 2019 a toda a comunidade meteorológica! Por aqui o ano começou com uma noite gelada, a mínima da minha estação foi de 1.1°C mas lá em baixo no vale deve ter descido abaixo de 0! O dia foi ameno e a máxima foi 19.0°C

17.4°C
HR 54%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Jan 2019 às 17:18)

Boa tarde

Bom Ano de 2019

A reportar desde Santa Cruz, e parece um dia de verão. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2019 às 17:36)

Novo ano e mínima mais baixa deste Inverno: *4ºC*

É sempre interessante ver que, apesar da natureza não organizar o tempo como nós, obviamente, este registo de temperatura tinha de ficar em Janeiro de 2019 e não no Dezembro "quente" 

Contudo, nas ruas mais baixas de Belas vi cristais de gelo em cima dos carros. A estação Netatmo ainda umas quantas centenas de metros dali marcou *9ºC*. O meu Auriol que está a uns 10 a 15 metros acima do solo marcou *4ºC*. Por isso é possível que no vale da ribeira estivesse próximo de 0ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2019 às 18:20)

Deixo aqui uma foto do 1º por do sol de 2019, estava já mesmo a desaparecer, parece-se quase com uma pintura feita numa tela.
Foi o melhor que consegui, pois tenho muitos obstáculos á minha frente.






Outra foto tirada aqui próxima de mim, ainda com o sol presente.


Mais uma noite que segue já fresca, com 9ºC, e por aqui já chegou a hora de começar a fazer a manutenção aos termómetros auriol, para eles começarem de novo a funcionar.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2019 às 20:44)

Boas,

Ha pouco a chegar casa passei pela estrada do Pisão, fica o registo. 

O ponto verde foi onde o termómetro do carro fez o registo dos 5 graus. Chego a minha rua disparou para 11 graus. Provavelmente a temperatura deve andar nos 3 graus na zona mais fria/interior do vale, há uns 900 mts da estrada.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2019 às 21:12)

Bom ano a todos! Madrugada bastante fria, embora eu tenha andado pelas Abadias por volta das 6 e pouco da manhã e não tenha reparado em geada, e depois a tarde foi amena, mas nota-se imenso a descida da temperatura mal o sol se põe.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jan 2019 às 21:18)

Boa noite,
Dia de céu limpo, geada e tempo agradável à tarde, e ao contrário dos últimos dias, sem vento, com uma rajada máxima entre 5 e 15 km/h na estação Wunderground em Marco Cabaço. 

Dados do dia de hoje:
Máx: 14,2ºC
Mín: 1,9ºC 

Se está assim aqui, nem imagino em Corroios.  De salientar que, nos últimos 4 dias, as mínimas tiveram valores de vaga de frio. As máximas caminham para lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jan 2019 às 21:18)

Fui agora ver como se estava a portar o auriol que acabei de ligar agora este tarde, e ainda está em fase de "testes", e já regista 6.8ºC.
Muito orvalho também já presente na vegetação, o que poderá fazer com que amanhã possa existir muita geada, isto se a temperatura assim o permitir.
E ate porque a geada e o frio já estavam no tempo de aparecer.


----------



## remember (1 Jan 2019 às 21:42)

Boa noite pessoal,

Primeiro dia do ano, bem ameno durante a tarde, mas à sombra notava-se o fresquinho 

Não gosto muito de frio, mas não há outro remédio, não vejo nada nos próximos dias, só frio e mais frio...mais valia chover

Dados de hoje e temperatura actual, a descer bem de novo...







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jan 2019 às 22:57)

10,3 graus

Destaque para os 2,3 graus em Galamares, Sintra. Aquela sinalização de trânsito de perigo de formação de gelo no pavimento lá presente, nunca me enganou, sitio gelado. 

Seiça, Ourém já nos - 1,3 graus provalmente amanhã terá mínima de - 5 graus.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2019 às 23:27)

A Sibéria afinal fica na Figueira!


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jan 2019 às 23:55)

Estou a ver que tenho que instalar um sensor em Tavarede, aposto que noutros sítios chega aos -50ºC!


----------



## bandevelugo (1 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

Olá, boa noite e excelente 2019 para todos!

Aqui vai um fragmento do por do sol de hoje, no alto de Santa Catarina. Pena é que a malta da Lusoponte ande a poupar na iluminação da ponte 25 de abril...


----------



## charlie17 (2 Jan 2019 às 00:05)

Cheguei há pouco de Santarém e o termómetro do carro em certos vales da EN114 marcava 3.5ºC enquanto que na minha estação em Coruche estavam 7.7ºC. Agora estão *4.0ºC* e calculo que ronde o zero, não só nesses vales mas também no vale do Sorraia.
Uma noite mais fria que a de ontem provavelmente...

A mínima de hoje no vale do Sorraia foi de *-1.3ºC* (IPMA).


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2019 às 00:12)

Boa noite. 
Cheguei agora do Alentejo, fiz a viagem toda sempre abaixo dos 5°c, apanhei alguns vales em que desceu aos 2.5°c, e julgo que a temperatura seria bem mais baixa. 
Aqui por Santa Marta sigo com 6.7°c e 91%HR. 
Tmin. 5.8°c (8:16)
Tmax. 17.2°c (16:38)
HR. 94 / 50


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jan 2019 às 01:01)

Já vou com 1ºC aqui em Alenquer - Alto Concelho, sem vento, haverá geada amanha com certeza! Adoro estas alturas de formação de geada e gelo!  árvores fruteiras necessitam de horas de frio para produzir bem!


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Jan 2019 às 07:57)

Bom dia
Mínima de 1.6°C
Agora 8.2°C e nevoeiro


----------



## Toby (2 Jan 2019 às 08:03)

@WHORTAS   Hoje faz mais calor na vossa região  (7.7° aqui)


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 08:23)

Bom dia,

E ao segundo dia do ano, está de volta o nevoeiro cerrado, a mínima ainda não está feita, continua a descer...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 08:46)

Interessante estas dinâmicas, a estação que acompanho do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azoia sem nevoeiro e com 4°  C a mais

Continua a descer 5° C actuais com 96% de HR e uma sensação de 3° C

http://meteo.apsia.pt/tlm/#home

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 09:29)

Começou bem o ano, a esta hora ainda está assim...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2019 às 09:42)

12,5 graus em Cascais.
Com vento nulo, não está frio algum.
Amanhã promete ser diferente, a mínima vai cair bastante.
Não deu para instalar o sensor no Pisão, pois estava pessoal da câmara a trabalhar junto à linha de água. Amanhã passo lá cedo de bike e faço o registo da temperatura, ao final de contas vai dar quase ao mesmo. Conto com uns 0 graus, vamos ver...


----------



## criz0r (2 Jan 2019 às 09:44)

Bom dia,

Noite muito fria, com *6,2ºC* antes de sair de casa (pelas 5h30m). Penso, que deve ter descido aos 5ºC, mas é algo que vou verificar quando chegar a casa visto que o Cumulus pifou.
Actualmente, pelo Parque das Nações, nevoeiro cerrado com visibilidade inferior a 50m.

EDIT: Boa inversão na Praia da Rainha. Aquela estação é dos diabos lol.


----------



## Rachie (2 Jan 2019 às 10:01)

Bom dia. Bom a no a todos.

Noite fria pela Venda do Pinheiro - 8,2º de mínima. De momento já subiu para uns estonteantes 10,2º 
Nevoeiro espesso, só se vê a bola do sol através dele.


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2019 às 10:35)

Bom dia. 
Esta noite a mínima foi de 5.2°c pelas 4:17, algum nevoeiro após esta hora e lá tive mais um registo no pluviometro. 
Agora sigo com cerca de 10°c.
A caminho do colégio do meu filhote, já perto das 10, vi que ainda havia muita geada, lá tirei umas fotos. O local é muito frio, pra quem conheceu o HK discoteca, é ali ao lado. 
O local: 
https://maps.app.goo.gl/wNdtS















Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2019 às 10:35)

10,8 graus por Alcabideche.
Vento moderado.
Na última hora formou se nevoeiro nos topos da serra no eixo Este da mesma.
Como sempre, a barreira climática Cabo da Roca-Serra de Sintra bem vincada.


----------



## Tonton (2 Jan 2019 às 10:36)

Rachie disse:


> Bom dia. Bom a no a todos.
> 
> Noite fria pela Venda do Pinheiro - 8,2º de mínima. De momento já subiu para uns estonteantes 10,2º
> Nevoeiro espesso, só se vê a bola do sol através dele.



Bom dia e um excelente ano para todos!

Há uma entrada de ar marítimo, do quadrante noroeste, na faixa costeira ocidental, que provoca estas neblinas (como aqui) e nevoeiros (como na Venda do Pinheiro)...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2019 às 10:42)

Bom dia,
A mínima foi de 0,8ºC na Charneca e de -0,7ºC em Corroios. Houve muita humidade durante a manhã, pelo que acumulou 0,1 mm, o primeiro acumulado em 2 semanas.
Agora estão 10,0ºC e céu limpo.

@Sanxito Conheço muito bem essa zona e sei muito bem o frio que faz nesse vale. Aliás, vivi durante 10 anos em Santa Marta do Pinhal e todos os fins de semana passava nesse vale, a caminho de Cabanas de Tavira, durante o inverno. Penso que esse vale devia concorrer com a Quinta do Marialva de Cima.


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2019 às 11:15)

Bom dia a todos! Por aqui não se formou geada, está é nevoeiro cerrado até agora e muita humidade... tempo frio e muito desagradável!


----------



## Geopower (2 Jan 2019 às 11:19)

Céu muito nublado em Santa Cruz. 11.4°C.
Minima: 9.8°C


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 11:40)

Por aqui continua o nevoeiro, depois de uma minima de 4.6º C pelas 9:20, nada comum por aqui.
Continua agreste o ambiente 7.1º C, 99% de HR e sensação de 5º C.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2019 às 12:03)

Bom dia 

Nevoeiro na A1, Alverca, mas o vale de Loures estava limpo assim como o alto da Póvoa 
8°C








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 12:14)

StormRic disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Nevoeiro na A1, Alverca, mas o vale de Loures estava limpo assim como o alto da Póvoa
> 8°C
> ...


Cá por baixo ainda está assim, até corta... Que frio danado.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2019 às 12:54)

Aveiras de Cima, vista para Montejunto

13,3°C
76%
NNW 9 a 20  Km/h





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (2 Jan 2019 às 12:56)

Bom dia e um feliz 2019 para todos 

O primeiro dia do ano foi soalheiro com algumas nuvens altas e temperatura agradável.
Hoje o dia acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, que entretanto já se dissipou e deu lugar ao sol.
Em relação às geadas, é provável que tenha ocorrido ontem aqui nalguns terrenos baldios onde a inversão fosse mais forte, mas sem certezas.

*1 de Janeiro: *

Mínima: *3,9ºC *
Máxima: *15,2ºC *

Deixo aqui os dados de Dezembro: 

Min. absoluta: *4,7ºC */ Max. absoluta: *19,5ºC *
Precipitação acumulada: *14,1 mm *
Precipitação total de 2018: *467,9 mm (-191,1 mm)*

---- ---- ---- ---- ---- 

Mínima de hoje: *3,3ºC *
T. Atual: *11,2ºC *
HR: 76% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2019 às 13:06)

Por aqui a manhã começou com nevoeiro cerrado, e só agora se começa a dissipar com a chegada do sol, a visibiliade era mesmo muito reduzida.
Ás 8:30, estavam 4ºC, e ainda se sente muito frio, e agora estão 9ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2019 às 13:13)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Bom ano 2019 para todos mais uma vez 
Avistei as primeiras geadas nos vales esta manhã, mas ainda sem fotos! Nós próximos dias as mínimas prometem baixar mais, e ai sim , ela já será mais generalizada por Azeitão como é normal  
Sesimbra sempre com mínimas bem mais altas, efeito da proximidade do mar ! A mínima mais baixa deste Inverno por Azeitão foi ontem com *4.7ºc*, hoje foi de *6.8ºc* ! O frio teria mesmo que só chegar em Janeiro, Dezembro estava escrito que tinha que ficar registado como um Dezembro dos mais quentes de sempre, muito provavelmente!  Por agora o sol já predomina  com *17.9ºc*, tal como ontem ! Ficam os registos do primeiro poente do ano , ontem na Costa da Caparica 




IMG_3604 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3605 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3607 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




IMG_3619 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## charlie17 (2 Jan 2019 às 13:42)

Por aqui, mínima de *0.0ºC* às 7h49 com nevoeiro muito intenso.
No vale do Sorraia, a estação do IPMA registava *-0.4ºC* às 05h00.

Sigo agora com *12.1ºC.*


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2019 às 13:55)

bem... sem o sensor a funcionar e sem chover não tenho nada a registar... só o vento fraco... minima não faço ideia sei que foi baixa e meus pais disseram que havia grande geada de manhã


----------



## jamestorm (2 Jan 2019 às 13:56)

Estranhamente a meio da Noite a temperatura deve ter subido por aqui, passamos de proximo de zero para às 6.30 da manha estarem 5ºc e não havia sinais de geada, mas de qq forma estava frio e continuava um dia desagradável ate ao meio dia, 12ºC agora


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 17:38)

Boa tarde,

Primeiro treino do ano efectuado 

Mínima, máxima e temperatura actual do dia e uma foto no fim do treino.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2019 às 18:16)

a minha mãe disse que hoje de manhã à medida que ia avançando com o carro aqui na rua o vidro ia se congelando, foi ao café teve deixar aquilo ligado no máximo quente para não congelar, porque estava nevoeiro e minima, pelas estações próximas, deve ter andado entre os -1ºC e os 0ºC, resumindo gotículas de água do nevoeiro mais esta temperatura deu aquele resultado


----------



## charlie17 (2 Jan 2019 às 18:24)

O nevoeiro que durou até ao meio dia não deixou a máxima ir muito longe. Ficou-se pelos 13.7°C.
Agora vai arrefecendo bem, sigo com 10.3°C.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jan 2019 às 19:04)

Boas! De volta a Coimbra, durante a viagem apanhei imenso nevoeiro na zona de Montemor/Alfarelos, isto por volta das 2 da tarde, que dava uma sensação térmica bem baixa. Por agora já arrefeceu bem, não se anda bem na rua sem casaco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (2 Jan 2019 às 20:09)

Boa tarde,
A máxima hoje chegou apenas ao patamar dos 12 aos 13 graus, com muito sol mas algum vento.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 12,8°C 
Mín: 0,8°C 
Prec: 0,1 mm (nevoeiro)
Horas de nevoeiro: 9 

Corroios
Máx: 12,0°C
Mín: -0,7°C 
Horas de nevoeiro: 13


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Jan 2019 às 21:04)

Mínima:* 5,4ºC*
Máxima: *13,8ºC*

Esta noite podemos baixar dos 3ºC, se o nevoeiro não vier. 

PS: Alguém sabe se o LIDL já está a vender o Auriol, costuma ser por volta desta época?


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jan 2019 às 21:18)

Boas,

10,4 graus mínima e t. Actual.
Bem desagradável na rua devido ao vento moderado com rajadas. Felizmente o vento vai cair muito de intensidade. 
Dado a nebulosidade que é prevista vamos ver se não compromete a inversão no Pisão, de qualquer dos modos devo lá passar na mesma.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jan 2019 às 22:05)

Hoje foi mesmo uma manhã bastante gélida, com já não se via á algum tempo.
Entretanto o nevoeiro já regressou novamente, ele não se chegou a dssipar na totalidade, ficando sempre na zonas baixas junto ao vale do Tejo.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2019 às 22:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal,
> 
> Bom ano 2019 para todos mais uma vez
> Avistei as primeiras geadas nos vales esta manhã, mas ainda sem fotos! Nós próximos dias as mínimas prometem baixar mais, e ai sim , ela já será mais generalizada por Azeitão como é normal
> ...


A terceira está digna de filme!  Por alguma razão só consigo pensar em _The Walking Dead_...


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jan 2019 às 22:43)

Fui há pouco tomar café à rua, e nota-se bem o nevoeiro a formar-se, especialmente por baixo da Ponte Europa


----------



## remember (2 Jan 2019 às 22:52)

Malandra, não quer descer 11º C com 86% de HR.
Os próximos dias vão ser fresquinhos, mínimas de 4/5º C e máximas de 12/13º C


----------



## charlie17 (2 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

O nevoeiro intensificou-se bastante na última hora. 
Sigo com *3.8ºC*.
HR 96%


----------



## Sanxito (2 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

Boa noite. 
Por cá estamos com 9.1°c e 94%HR. 
A máxima do dia ficou pelos 16.4°c pelas 15:36. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2019 às 23:26)

João Pedro disse:


> A terceira está digna de filme!  Por alguma razão só consigo pensar em _The Walking Dead_...


Obrigado João, mas acredita que estava tudo bem vivo! Estava "quase" um lindo dia de praia   Finalmente parece que vem ai algum frio para a época! Lá fora já desce bem, menos 3°c que ontem à mesma hora!  7.8°c ! Seiça com congelador ligado! O.2°c  Belas geadas vamos ter amanhã 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (2 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

N_Fig disse:


> Fui há pouco tomar café à rua, e nota-se bem o nevoeiro a formar-se, especialmente por baixo da Ponte Europa


Nevoeiro cerrado na zona de Taveiro.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jan 2019 às 00:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Nevoeiro cerrado na zona de Taveiro.


Por aqui parece que o nevoeiro diminui, mas estou dentro do café e só se vê a ponte em si, não vejo como está por baixo.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jan 2019 às 00:41)

Boa noite! Bom ano a todos!

Noite fria de nevoeiro também aqui em Santo Estêvão!.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2019 às 00:52)

agora há uns minutos quando cheguei o carro marcava 2.5ºC e está nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2019 às 02:36)

Há potenciais de hoje (dia 3) ser dos dias mais frios do ano, mas com *8ºC* ainda a esta hora, dúvido muito.


----------



## Rachie (3 Jan 2019 às 07:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima:* 5,4ºC*
> Máxima: *13,8ºC*
> 
> Esta noite podemos baixar dos 3ºC, se o nevoeiro não vier.
> ...


O lidl não sei mas comprei no Aldi na segunda feira.

Por aqui manhã gélida como já esperava. Ainda ontem à noite a temperatura entrou na casa dos 9° e este é o registo do sensor que coloquei na varanda a norte.

Na varanda sul (mais abrigada também) marca mais 1 grau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia,
Ainda não nasceu o sol, portanto não consigo decifrar se está nevoeiro ou céu limpo, mas suponho que esteja nevoeiro. 

Estão 5,5°C, daí achar que está nevoeiro.Nos últimos dias, a temperatura mínima tem sido sempre abaixo de 2°C, valores de vaga de frio.


----------



## Rachie (3 Jan 2019 às 07:31)

Por aqui nevoeiro no vale
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 07:37)

Wow que arrefecimento 4 graus aqui. 
Como estará o Pisão??


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2019 às 07:59)

Não está nevoeiro mas sim um céu nublado e muito frio: 2,1°C em Corroios e 3,9°C na Charneca, a baixar.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 08:08)

Bom dia,

Está um calor estranho lá fora 

Mínimas actuais na Póvoa e em Santa Iria de Azóia.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (3 Jan 2019 às 08:09)

Bom dia, 5.8°C em Santa Cruz. Céu limpo. Vento fraco.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 08:15)

Cá está ele...

Até já acumula, dada a tanta humidade no ar.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 08:25)

No Pisão.
Que grizo.
Boa geada.


----------



## criz0r (3 Jan 2019 às 08:34)

Bons dias,

Mínima de *5,5ºC* atingida neste momento. É a mais baixa do ano.
Nevoeiro cerradíssimo e muito denso, a visibilidade é inferior a 30m.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 09:29)

Bom dia pessoal,

Está fresquinho por Azeitão 

*9.30H Dia 3 Janeiro de 2019, Nevoeiro cerrado.*





 https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBAL22

*Sesimbra à mesma hora! Um lindo dia de sol *






 https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISESIMBR8


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 09:37)

Vale da ribeira da Charneca às portas do Guincho. Sitio curioso há sempre muita formação de geada, cheguei lá estavam 2 graus. Logo faço um post todo catita com muita informação dos registos/fotografias.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 10:03)

Impressionante, a mínima ainda não está feita! Nem quero imaginar a máxima de hoje
3.5 º C actuais com 100% de HR, recorde da estação alcançado, o nevoeiro continua... Portela de Sacavém com 3.1º C.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2019 às 10:03)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com uma camada de geada, até quase á porta de casa, foi a mais intensa até ao momento, parece que tardou, mas agora está aí em força para ficar.
Ás 7:50, estavam 0.4ºC, agora o sol já vai aquecendo o decorrer desta manhã.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Jan 2019 às 10:04)

Inacreditável o poder do nevoeiro! Em Sampaio (Sesimbra), depois de a temperatura ter subido dos 4.5ºC até aos 7.5ºC às 9:19 da manhã, com a entrada de nevoeiro em meia-hora desceu até *2.2ºC*. Neste momento, segue com 2.6ºC.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history

PS: Estou a 200 m da estação e a observar em directo esta mudança brusca.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 10:25)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Inacreditável o poder do nevoeiro! Em Sampaio (Sesimbra), depois de a temperatura ter subido dos 4.5ºC até aos 7.5ºC às 9:19 da manhã, com a entrada de nevoeiro em meia-hora desceu até *2.2ºC*. Neste momento, segue com 2.6ºC.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history
> 
> PS: Estou a 200 m da estação e a observar em directo esta mudança brusca.



Completamente Jorge, eu sai de Azeitão por volta das 8.30H nessas condições, e quando passei por Sampaio ainda estava sol e bem mais quente! Por volta das 9.00H fui à serra da Achada fazer uns registos , é era impressionante a densidade do nevoeiro em deslocação para Oeste , e a temperatura a começar a descer por aqui também! Chegado ao trabalho , Sampaio já regista apenas 3.1ºc Brutal... Daqui nada já partilho as fotos!


----------



## Thomar (3 Jan 2019 às 10:35)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Inacreditável o poder do nevoeiro! Em Sampaio (Sesimbra), depois de a temperatura ter subido dos 4.5ºC até aos 7.5ºC às 9:19 da manhã, com a entrada de nevoeiro em meia-hora desceu até *2.2ºC*. Neste momento, segue com 2.6ºC.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I15COTOV2#history
> 
> PS: Estou a 200 m da estação e a observar em directo esta mudança brusca.



Bom dia Forum!
Também aqui "comportamento anormal" da temperatura, ás 7h15m tinha *+3,5ºC* e ás 9h30m *+2,8ºC*, agora *+3,8ºC*!
Nevoeiro cerrado e muito frio.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2019 às 10:49)

Bom dia. 
Por cá não sei a que horas o nevoeiro apareceu. A mínima do dia foi feita pelas 10:14 com 4.3°c.
Agora sigo com 4.7°c e 97%HR. 
Oscilação pouco habitual a deste noite, no que às temperaturas diz respeito. 
00:00. 9.1°c
01:00. 8.9°c
02:00. 8.9°c
03:00. 6.9°c
04:00. 5.9°c
05:00. 7.8°c
06:00. 7.8°c
07:00. 6.1°c
08:00. 5.3°c
09:00. 5.2°c
10:00. 4.5°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 10:55)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia Forum!
> Também aqui "comportamento anormal" da temperatura, ás 7h15m tinha *+3,5ºC* e ás 9h30m *+2,8ºC*, agora *+3,8ºC*!
> Nevoeiro cerrado e muito frio.



Curioso por ver a máxima de hoje vizinho  Temperatura atual por Azeitão, 10.54H : *4.3ºC*


----------



## charlie17 (3 Jan 2019 às 11:35)

Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos 2.0/2.1°C a partir da 1h00, subindo um pouco até aos 2.6°C por volta das 3h00. Mínima de 1.7°C atingida as 8.45h.
O nevoeiro estabilizou a temperatura não permitindo grandes oscilações visto que por agora já deveriam estar cerca de 10 graus e estão 3.3°C!

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 11:51)

charlie17 disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos 2.0/2.1°C a partir da 1h00, subindo um pouco até aos 2.6°C por volta das 3h00. Mínima de 1.7°C atingida as 8.45h.
> O nevoeiro estabilizou a temperatura não permitindo grandes oscilações visto que por agora já deveriam estar cerca de 10 graus e estão 3.3°C!
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Pois, ainda anda por essa zona até Setúbal...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 11:54)

Estação interessante neste momento para se seguir! Assinala neste momento *10.8ºc*, vamos ver como vai ser a descida de temperatura com a deslocação do nevoeiro para Oeste 

 https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISESIMBR8

Edit: Desceu pouco, o nevoeiro não quer nada com aquela zona mais a Oeste do concelho! Foi aos 9.9ºc, e agora já vai subindo , com a dissipação do mesmo!


----------



## charlie17 (3 Jan 2019 às 12:14)

remember disse:


> Pois, ainda anda por essa zona até Setúbal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verdade! Por agora já começa a dissipar e o sol já brilha.
5.8°C

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Jan 2019 às 12:29)

Bom dia

Que dia gélido! Nevoeiro cerrado e *4,8ºC *
Mínima de *0,9ºC*. 

Extremos de ontem: 
Mínima: *3,3ºC *
Máxima: *14,5ºC *

HR: 92% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 12:34)

E tal como prometido , fica os registos da madrugada/manhã mais fria deste Inverno até ao momento com uma mínima de *2.5ºc*, atingida ás *9.00H* ! Tatual: *12.27H* - *6.6ºC * A humidade é tanta , que não havia praticamente geada! Mas sim muito nevoeiro, que persiste ! *90%* de *HR.

*



Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Fog by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2019 às 12:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E tal como prometido , fica os registos da madrugada/manhã mais fria deste Inverno até ao momento com uma mínima de *2.5ºc*, atingida ás *9.00H* ! Tatual: *12.27H* - *6.6ºC * A humidade é tanta , que não havia praticamente geada! Mas sim muito nevoeiro, que persiste ! *90%* de *HR.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



@Ricardo Carvalho, simplesmente fabulosas, tens aí um belo miradouro, para observar essas zonas mais baixas, onde o nevoeiro deixa esse manto, parece-se até com um lençol que cobre toda esses locais.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 12:42)

Grandes registos os vossos, aqui por estas bandas não há nevoeiro, aliás é raro ocorrer nevoeiro por cá  em dias como estes.
Minima: *4,0ºC*
Actual: *11,4ºC*

A máxima vai ser fresca, tal como previsto.
O arrefecimento nocturno foi impressionante, pois ao inicio da madrugada eu tinha cerca de 10/11ºC, e caiu para os 4ºC.
Ha noites com maior potencial que a de hoje, nomeadamente Domingo e Segunda, perspectivam-se madrugadas bem gélidas.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2019 às 12:52)

Em Alenquer/ alto concelho hoje de manhã era muita a geada, a mínima que registei foi de 0ºC às 6:30 da manhã...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2019 às 13:37)

Boa tarde, ou será bom dia? 
Hoje tem sido um dia tristonho. Muito nevoeiro e geada pela manhã. 
A mínima foi de 1,3°C na Charneca e de 0,2°C em Corroios. 
O sol apareceu à pouco, aumentando a temperatura até aos 12,2°C, mas uma nova massa de nebulosidade chegou rapidamente.
Agora estão 7,8°C e céu nublado novamente, com a temperatura a baixar rapidamente. 

Esta situação atual já estava prevista pelo Severe Weather Europe, numa publicação no Facebook deles ontem.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

Novo recorde da estação 3.4° C de mínima 

E depois de uma máxima de 11.1° C, encontra-se já em descida com 9.8° C

Salto na humidade também...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 15:09)

remember disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Novo recorde da estação 3.4° C de mínima
> 
> ...


Já percebi, já vi o nevoeiro para Este de novo

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2019 às 15:17)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá ainda prevalece a máxima das 00:06 com 9.4°c. 
Neste momento sigo com 8.5°c e 89%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 15:39)

Maldito anticiclone, esperam-nos dias difíceis de muito frio, principalmente domingo e segunda.

Já está assim outra vez...

Que frio mal abri a janela.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jan 2019 às 15:49)

Pedro1993 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho, simplesmente fabulosas, tens aí um belo miradouro, para observar essas zonas mais baixas, onde o nevoeiro deixa esse manto, parece-se até com um lençol que cobre toda esses locais.



Obrigado Pedro, é um spot fantástico sim  Tem uma vista brutal sobre o vale onde moro, e quase todas as serras envolventes! Já tinha algumas fotos tiradas daqui, mas nunca com estas condições de frio! Estava tão agreste que até custava segurar na máquina sem tremer  Aliás , algumas acabaram mesmo por ficar tremidas! 
Neste momento por Azeitão depois de uma máxima de *10.7ºc*, já em descida com* 9.8ºc* !


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Jan 2019 às 16:05)

Por Sesimbra, temos uma máxima rara de 8.9ºC registada à meia-noite, e uma mínima de 2.2ºC pelas 10 da manhã. Durante a tarde, a temperatura não ultrapassou os 7.8ºC, sendo que neste momento estão 7.7ºC. O sol brilhou temporariamente de manhã antes da descida brusca que levou à mínima do dia, e viu-se apenas pequenas abertas durante a tarde que não foram suficientes para fazer subir a temperatura significativamente. Um dia à Janeiro, que não se vê todos os dias por aqui tão perto do mar 

PS: De registar que uns 3/4 km a Oeste, no Zambujal, a temperatura chegou aos 15ºC durante a tarde! Diferença muito marcada de massas de ar, uma mais quente e seca com outra fria e húmida.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 16:30)

Já fechou de novo...

8.3° C e 92% de HR.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2019 às 16:57)

Mesmo assim baixou até aos *3,7ºC*, not bad.
Máxima de *12,3ºC
*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2019 às 17:01)

Boa tarde, 
Após a última mensagem que fiz, veio mais um momento de sol, que fez aumentar a temperatura para os 9,7°C, depois de uma descida para os 4,0°C.
Agora já se avista nevoeiro em formação. A temperatura situa-se agora nos 5,8°C, com uma brisa que torna a temperatura desagradável. 

Dados do dia de hoje:
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 12,2°C (às 13:14)
Mín: 1,3°C (às 9:45) 
Prec: 0,8 mm (humidade) 

Corroios
Máx: 9,3°C (às 0:10)
Mín: 0,1°C (às 9:32)
Horas de nevoeiro: 2 

Sendo que a temperatura agora está nos 7,8°C em Corroios, estou para ver qual será a temperatura mínima amanhã. 
Este tempo húmido, ventoso e frio deverá manter-se até dia 7. A partir de dia 8 o padrão mudar-se-á e poderá haver alguma chuva para o extremo noroeste, mas muita nebulosidade e menos frio.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 17:21)

Impressionante este dia...

Limpou para Oeste e continua o nevoeiro para Leste, hoje aventurei-me a treinar com este "briol" até se fez bastante bem, fotos no fim do treino e temperatura actual.














Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (3 Jan 2019 às 19:19)

Boa Tarde 

Dia bem gelado, um verdadeiro dia de Janeiro como já não se via há muito. Nevoeiro durante todo o dia, embora o sol tentasse descobrir a meio da tarde. 
Mínima de *0,9ºC *e máxima de apenas *7,9ºC*, dois extremos absolutos para a minha estação 

T. Atual: *6,6ºC *
HR: 91% 
Vento: NE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2019 às 19:49)

A esta hora já a arrefecer bastante por aqui, com muita humidade. 5ºC neste momento já


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 20:34)

Boas
Frio brutal, fiz há momentos Malveira da Serra-Alcabideche, com passagem pelo Pisão.

Malveira da Serra



pic hosting

Pisão, estava difícil mas a tempeatura lá regressou às origens.


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jan 2019 às 20:45)

Está a entrar um nevoeiro quase fantasmagórico pela cidade vindo do rio. E o frio? Ui ... Luvas nos saldos vão esgotar


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 21:03)

Isto está um bocado insólito sigo com 5 graus, a mínima foi de 4 graus.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jan 2019 às 21:06)

Boa noite, 
A temperatura continua a cair e o nevoeiro está em força neste momento.
Estão 5,8°C em Corroios e 6,7°C na Charneca. As mínimas hoje deverão ser interessantes.


----------



## DRC (3 Jan 2019 às 21:27)

Boa noite,
Mínima de 3,7ºC e máxima de 9,2ºC.
Por agora nevoeiro cerrado e a temperatura mais ou menos estável em torno dos 7ºC.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Jan 2019 às 21:33)

3ºC neste momento em Alenquer (alto concelho)


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jan 2019 às 21:36)

Sigo com 6,1ºC e nevoeiro completamente cerrado. De notar que há 1h não existiam sinais nenhuns de nevoeiro.


----------



## dvieira (3 Jan 2019 às 21:38)

Neste momento registo 2.9º C. HR 67%.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

Mais uma noite que segue já bem fresca, com 5.4ºC.
Amanhã deverá de ser mais um dia acordar com o "manto branco".


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2019 às 21:48)

meti o auriol lá fora mas está junto da parede sem protecção só para ter ao menos alguma ideia, já que de momento não tenho como registar... ele agora tem 5.4ºC eu sei que ele como está tem margem de erro, neste caso deve ser para baixo, será diferença 1/2ºC para baixo? deve andar +ou- nos 4ºC 4 e tal


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 21:50)

Está famoso, nevoeiro cerrado...

7.2° C e 98% de HR, 0.1 mm acumulados de manhã...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

Boas,

Ora bem, ficam aqui os dados.
Fiz o treino de bike esta manhã fazendo uma parte do percurso habitual.
O mapa das temperaturas, registado pelo Auriol e termómetro do conta kms da bike.

Contextualizando geograficamente:

4,5ºC - Alcabideche
0,2ºC- Vale do Pisão(no ponto mais frio do vale, não confundir com a localização do registo de temperatura com carro, entre um ponto e outro dista 1 km talvez, um é plena estrada N247, este ponto é no interior do vale)
5,8ºC- Murches
6,9ºC - Charneca
2,1ºC - Vale da Charneca
6,0ºC - Abano






N 247 - Pisão junto á ponte









No interior do vale, assinalado no mapa.






Vale da Charneca














Abano



upload pics in a link

Conclusão, a geada lá regressou de forma generalizada ao concelho, mas como sempre no Pisão as temperaturas são sempre as mais baixas.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 22:05)

A estação do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia, teve mínima de 2.8° C, vai já com 6.3° C

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2019 às 22:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E tal como prometido , fica os registos da madrugada/manhã mais fria deste Inverno até ao momento com uma mínima de *2.5ºc*, atingida ás *9.00H* ! Tatual: *12.27H* - *6.6ºC * A humidade é tanta , que não havia praticamente geada! Mas sim muito nevoeiro, que persiste ! *90%* de *HR.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


As duas primeiras estão magníficas  As ilhas de bruma afinal não são os Açores  As outras três estão orientadas para onde? Norte?


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 22:47)

Nevoeiro por cá com 5 graus. 
Não esperava por esta.

Vai se afastando.


----------



## Sanxito (3 Jan 2019 às 22:59)

Boa noite. 
Depois de ter registado o Dezembro mais seco desde 2013, hoje registei a máxima absoluta mais baixa desde que faço registos, o anterior Record era de 9.8°c em Fevereiro 2016. 
Extremos do dia. 
Tmin. 4.3°c (10:13)
Tmax. 9.4°c (00:06)
HR. 97 / 88
Precip. 0.2 mm efeito da humidade. 

Por agora sigo com 7.1°c e 97%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Jan 2019 às 23:06)

Boa noite
Madrugada com mínima de 0.8°C mas sem geada generalizada 
Só vi geada em cerca de 2 locais abrigados e de, no máximo, uns 10 M2
Temperatura máxima a chegar aos 16.9°C
Agora já com  bom arrefecimento, o termômetro marca 2.6 °C e contínua a descer a bom ritmo.
Durante a tarde fui ao centro de Leiria e tirei estas fotos aos rio Lis.
Nota-se claramente o pouco caudal.


----------



## Tonton (3 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

Nevoeiro cerrado por aqui e temperatura nos 4ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2019 às 23:22)

Bem, por algum motivo a mínima de amanhã não desce muito.

Nevoeiro cerrado, já estiveram *5,6ºC* há pouco, agora vai subindo.


----------



## remember (3 Jan 2019 às 23:28)

Não sei se será assim tão linear, também na noite anterior esteve nevoeiro quase a noite toda e foi o que deu, mas vamos ver
6.5º C e 99% de HR, nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## charlie17 (3 Jan 2019 às 23:37)

Desde as 20h que se começou a instalar um nevoeiro bastante cerrado, cenário igual ao de ontem.
*4.3ºC*
HR 99%


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 23:49)

4,6 graus e nevoeiro.
Intensificou se bastante  o nevoeiro, não me lembro de ter um nevoeiro gelado há anos como este.
Aqui é pouco habitual tal cenário.


----------



## Tonton (3 Jan 2019 às 23:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem, por algum motivo a mínima de amanhã não desce muito.
> 
> Nevoeiro cerrado, já estiveram *5,6ºC* há pouco, agora vai subindo.



Parece estranho, aqui também vai subindo, já está na casa dos 6ºC : espreitei fora da janela e está uma ligeira aragem de sudoeste, é por isso certamente...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Jan 2019 às 23:53)

Aqui está a descer, 4,5 graus. 
Ainda vou ter sincelo (gozo)


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Jan 2019 às 23:53)

Tonton disse:


> Parece estranho, aqui também vai subindo, já está na casa dos 6ºC : espreitei fora da janela e está uma ligeira aragem de sudoeste, é por isso certamente...


Aqui, mesmo sem vento, se for nevoeiro cerrado a temperatura sobe. Já quase nos *7ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (3 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

aqui estagnou há uns minutos


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jan 2019 às 00:05)

Incrível os 1,3 graus em Galamares, Sintra.
Será que está nevoeiro do vale de Colares com esta temperatura?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2019 às 00:13)

João Pedro disse:


> As duas primeiras estão magníficas  As ilhas de bruma afinal não são os Açores  As outras três estão orientadas para onde? Norte?


Obrigado João, adoro este spot! Mas hoje estava agreste  Sim, as últimas são viradas a N e NW ! Por vezes em dias assim consigo avistar o topo da serra de Sintra por cima do nevoeiro, hoje não tive sorte! Por aqui o nevoeiro cerrado vai fazendo a temperatura subir! 6.6°c, e 90% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (4 Jan 2019 às 00:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Incrível os 1,3 graus em Galamares, Sintra.
> Será que está nevoeiro do vale de Colares com esta temperatura?



É muito provável, olhando para os 99% de humidade...


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2019 às 00:21)

Tonton disse:


> É muito provável, olhando para os 99% de humidade...


Olha esta tmb. 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (4 Jan 2019 às 00:24)

Sanxito disse:


> Olha esta tmb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



0,2 mm, deve ser mesmo nevoeiro...


----------



## Rachie (4 Jan 2019 às 00:28)

Saí do dolce vita pelas 21.15. Estava nevoeiro a formar-se a partir do sr roubado. A seguir as portagens de Loures estava cerradissimo até ao alto da Lousa. A partir daí já só neblina. Temperaturas já nos 5/6° nessa altura.

Agora está assim aqui pela Venda: nevoeiro a intensificar. Temperatura nos 4.1° (temperatura da mínima de quinta feira). Vai ser uma noite gélida. Ainda bem que amanhã trabalho de casa 





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (4 Jan 2019 às 00:37)

A minha temperatura estagnou nos* 4.3ºC *e está assim há 2 horas!
Nevoeiro continua muito cerrado.
HR 99%
0.4mm acumulados (condensação)


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2019 às 00:42)

Boas!
Estavam 3°C há pouco na zona do Campo Pequeno. Nevoeiro cerradíssimo desde Lisboa até Carnaxide. Muito cuidado nas estradas!


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2019 às 02:15)

aqui por Alenquer (norte do Concelho no sopé do Montejunto) estamos com 1ºC neste momento, nao ha sinais de nevoeiro por aqui... talvez chegue aos negativos vamos ver!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia, 
A mínima foi de -0,3°C na Charneca.
Agora estão 5,1°C e céu nublado.


----------



## Geopower (4 Jan 2019 às 07:17)

Bom dia.  5.9°C. Vento nulo. Nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## Rachie (4 Jan 2019 às 08:05)

Bom dia. 7.1 neste momento mas a mínima chegou aos 3.9. Nota-se que o nevoeiro intensificou. De momento ainda impede que o sol apareça. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2019 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

Este Janeiro está a comportar-se como uma caixinha de surpresas Mínima atingida às 0:34, antes de me deitar marcava 6.1º C e a mínima foi de 6º C.
Ambiente meio sinistro quando me deitei e agora nevoeiro nem vê-lo, apenas céu muito nublado.

7.2º C e 95% de HR


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 08:45)

Bom dia
Hoje não houve presença de geada, também em parte devido ao nevoeiro que começa já a dissipar-se.
O sol começa já a aparecer para aquecer a manhã.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2019 às 10:43)

Bom dia. 
Por cá a mínima foi a mais alta deste mês, ficou nos 6.9°c pelas 2:24. 
Sigo agora com 8.4°c e 96%HR, sem nevoeiro e com o céu encoberto. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2019 às 11:29)

Bom dia pessoal,

Tal como esperado, hoje um pouco menos de frio que ontem , e por consequência a mínima mais alta do mês com *6.1ºc* atingidas às *1.19H *, neste momento* (11.30H)* sigo com *9.9ºc*, mais* 4.5º*c que ontem à mesma hora! Contudo mais um dia bem fresquinho , a fazer jus ao mês de Janeiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (4 Jan 2019 às 12:11)

Bom dia.

Hoje amanheceu com nevoeiro cerrado, que marcava presença aqui desde as 21h de ontem. A chegada antecipada do nevoeiro fez com que a temperatura parasse de descer, ontem às 21h30 estavam 6,1ºC e pelas 23h estavam 7,2ºC.

Pelas 8h de hoje estavam 7,8ºC, sendo que a mínima foi de apenas *6,8ºC*.

Sigo ainda com céu nublado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Jan 2019 às 13:34)

Apesar de não ter registado aqui presença, pelo menos do que consigo avistar aqui de casa, mas num dos vales mais encaixados aqui perto, estava uma boa camada de geada, ás 9 horas, a cota do vale, deve rondar os 50 metros, ou seja, menos 25 metros, da minha localização.

Localização do vale:

https://www.google.com/maps/@39.411...4!1sU75osEj8aS3fLAdv5Ihuog!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2019 às 14:15)

auriol indicou 3.8ºC minima, dando ali a margem de erro, tirando +ou- 1ºC e olhando para as estações mais perto deve ter andado nos 3ºC


----------



## jamestorm (4 Jan 2019 às 15:31)

no meu sitio deve ter chegado aos 0'C, esteve muito tempo nos 1'C mas havia muita geada de amanha, tudo branco...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Jan 2019 às 15:57)

Boa tarde, 
A mínima na Charneca poderia ter sido bem mais baixa se o nevoeiro não tivesse aparecido a meio da noite.
A máxima registou-se à pouco - 10,3°C em Corroios e 11,5°C na Charneca. No caso da mínima, tudo se torna mais interessante, pois houve uma diferença das grandes - 3,9°C em Corroios e -0,1°C na Charneca. Em Corroios, o nevoeiro chegou mais cedo, fazendo com que a mínima não diminuísse mais. 
Agora estão 11,0°C e céu limpo com alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2019 às 16:11)

Havia geada hoje nalguns locais mais abrigados quando saí de casa por volta das 9, a tarde tem sido de sol por Coimbra


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2019 às 16:59)

Brutal diferença por cá em comparação com o dia de ontem! Temperatura já foi aos *14.3ºc* por Sesimbra , e ontem nunca passou dos *8.9ºc*!  Neste momento estão *12.5ºc*,*82%* de *HR* e vento praticamente nulo! Parece.me reunidas condições para um belíssimo poente devido à nebulosidade alta e pequenos cirrus presentes no céu .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

E foi o que se arranjou de registos fazendo uma pausa no trabalho  Depois do dia de ontem, deu bem para aquecer a alma  Tatual: *10.6ºc* por Sesimbra.




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Sunset by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 18:57)

Boa noite

Vê-se efectivamente os desvios 2019 (TN/TX)


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2019 às 19:29)

Já na Figueira, a noite vai fria, tal como tem acontecido nos últimos dias.



Toby disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Vê-se efectivamente os desvios 2019 (TN/TX)


Valores interessantes, essas médias são referentes a quantos anos?


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 19:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado João, adoro este spot! Mas hoje estava agreste  Sim, as últimas são viradas a N e NW ! Por vezes em dias assim consigo avistar o topo da serra de Sintra por cima do nevoeiro, hoje não tive sorte! Por aqui o nevoeiro cerrado vai fazendo a temperatura subir! 6.6°c, e 90% de HR.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Obrigado! 

Edit: E belíssimo poente!  
A minha ideia era a mesma, mas acabei mesmo por ir cortar o cabelo que já parecia um urso...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jan 2019 às 19:43)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Edit: E belíssimo poente!
> A minha ideia era a mesma, mas acabei mesmo por ir cortar o cabelo que já parecia um urso...


Ahahah  Sendo assim, fizeste bem! Ou melhor Com o "briol" que vem ai ,não sei se não teria sido melhor teres ido fotografar o poente  

De nada 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 19:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ahahah  Sendo assim, fizeste bem! Ou melhor Com o "briol" que vem ai ,não sei se não teria sido melhor teres ido fotografar o poente
> 
> De nada
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


 Pensei nisso antes de o cortar, é verdade, mas felizmente há uma coisa chamada gorro


----------



## RStorm (4 Jan 2019 às 19:51)

Boa Noite

O dia de hoje já foi bem mais agradável 
O nevoeiro dissipou-se durante a madrugada e deu lugar à nebulosidade, que foi diminuindo ao longo do dia.
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de E/NE.

Extremos:

Mínima: *5,2ºC*
Máxima: *13,6ºC*

T. Atual: *10,5ºC *
HR: 73%
Vento: NE / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Toby (4 Jan 2019 às 21:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Já na Figueira, a noite vai fria, tal como tem acontecido nos últimos dias.
> 
> 
> Valores interessantes, essas médias são referentes a quantos anos?



Boa noite,

2016-2017-2018 
Bom fin de semana


----------



## dvieira (4 Jan 2019 às 21:10)

Neste momento registo 3,6º C. HR 72%.


----------



## rmsg (4 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

Neste momento: 0,6 ºC, HR de 97% e sem vento


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2019 às 21:30)

auriol (sem proteção sem nada) tem 4.7ºC, com margem erro 1ºC +ou- nestes caso costuma ser para baixo, será que já está 3ºC e tal, não me admirava, na ultima hora coruche já tinha 4.7C, ah e hoje sem nevoeiro


----------



## Sanxito (4 Jan 2019 às 21:46)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 9.7°c e 95%HR, é de assinalar a ausência de vento durante tantos dias seguidos.  
O dia de hoje foi mais quente, a máxima atingiu os 14.0°c pelas 16:34.


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jan 2019 às 21:48)

Boa noite,

Por Mira-Sintra, dia calmo, iniciando-se com nevoeiro e céu em geral muito nublado, dissipando-se quer o nevoeiro quer a nebulosidade com o avançar do dia.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *5,1ºC* e a máxima rondou os *14ºC*.

De momento sigo com 9,7ºC e alguma brisa.


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2019 às 23:14)

Quando abalei de casa às 22h o auriol tinha 4.5°C, à medida que o carro andou, o carro marcou 3.5°C na rua do vale na fajarda, cá em cima à saída tinha 5°C, quando cheguei a Coruche, vila, andava 5/5.5°C, isto há 1h atrás


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

Mais uma noite fria aqui pela Figueira, o que vale é que o vento tem sido muito pouco, muitas vezes nulo.


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2019 às 00:10)

Boa noite,

máxima de 15.2º C e mínima de 6º C.
Agora, 8.7º C e 83% de HR, surgiu uma nova estação aqui ao lado em Alverca, esqueceram-se foi de meter o sensor na rua


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2019 às 00:17)

Já nos *5,4ºC... *vamos a ver


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2019 às 00:40)

Despeço-me com 6,1ºC, sendo que já foi aos 5,9ºC nestes primeiros 40 minutos do primeiro sábado de 2019.

Um bom fim-de-semana a todos


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2019 às 01:08)

auriol marca 2.4ºC


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2019 às 02:14)

auriol 1.9ºC, portanto deve andar nos 0.9ºC/1ºC, a estação ainda consigo ver o wind chill e tem -0.1ºC, portanto deve ser + coisa - coisa aquela temperatura actual


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2019 às 02:24)

A esta hora a marcar 0ºC certinhos aqui em Alenquer - alto concelho. Ja sinto no jardim a geada debaixo dos pés.


----------



## Toby (5 Jan 2019 às 07:12)

Bom dia,

Mini este noite 1.6° à 6h40, agora 2.1° (7h10)
Bom sabado .


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 07:14)

jamestorm disse:


> A esta hora a marcar 0ºC certinhos aqui em Alenquer - alto concelho. Ja sinto no jardim a geada debaixo dos pés.



Reportas da zona da Abrigada?


----------



## celsomartins84 (5 Jan 2019 às 07:44)

Bom dia, quando saí de casa tinha o carro coberto de gelo e marcava 0,5°C e 10m depois já marcava -1°C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (5 Jan 2019 às 08:38)

Bom dia
Mínima de -0.4°C
Hoje tudo máis branco


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2019 às 08:49)

Auriol marca -0.9ºC de minima, portanto minima real deve rondar os *-1ºC e tal*, Coruche na ultima hora -1.3ºC deve ter ido aos -2ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 09:04)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã que acordou com uma bonita geada, que já começa a derreter com a chegada do sol.
Agora é que as macieiras vão ficar "nuas" em poucos dias, isto porque ainda estão completamente vestidas de folhas.

O auriol regista agora 1.2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2019 às 09:30)




----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2019 às 09:35)

agora já com sol, o contraste


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 09:36)

Boas, 

Mínima relativamente alta cerca de 8 graus.
Agora estão 9,8 graus.
As próximas madrugadas serão mais frias, em principio, segunda feira volto a passar pelo Pisão. Talvez dê o valor negativo, já que na quinta feira registei 0,2 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 10:47)

Pisão, há momentos atrás.
Saí de casa com 11 graus ainda apanhei 4 graus e geada na cova. Subo meio enconsta em direcção a Murches, o que equivale só a 30 mts desnível e registo 12,5 graus com vento moderado de leste.
Variações incríveis! Substimei a inversão de hoje  lol





Acho sempre curioso estas gotas congeladas, parecem mini rebuçados de mentol.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2019 às 11:02)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *3,5ºC* por aqui, a mais baixa deste Inverno.

Na Bemposta, Bucelas, a estação meteorológica amadora registou uma mínima de 0,6ºC. Esta está a 3m do solo, acredito que se estivesse a menos distância teria chegado a baixar dos 0ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 11:11)

A manhã aqui estava assim ás 9:30, num local mais sombrio, aqui á volta de casa.






Este balde de água tinha uma fina camada de gelo, á superficie.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jan 2019 às 11:18)

Bom dia pessoal,

Segunda mínima mais baixa do ano por aqui, com* 4.7ºc* ! Muita geada , mas os próximos dias é que vão doer, e sem fim à vista  Neste momento as máximas ainda vão sendo relativamente agradáveis em alguns locais ,o que acaba por amenizar a coisa! Mas na próxima semana a coisa pode mudar, e também elas poderão vir a ser baixas, vamos ver  Hoje atrasei.me a sair de casa e não consegui nenhum registo da geada , mas a minha prima enviou.me umas fotos à pouco , onde gostei especialmente desta .

Neste momento por Azeitão , céu limpo! Muito sol, *11.9ºc* , *61%* de *HR *, e vento fraco de *NNE*.

Créditos da foto by Márcia Valbom.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 11:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Segunda mínima mais baixa do ano por aqui, com* 4.7ºc* ! Muita geada , mas os próximos dias é que vão doer, e sem fim à vista  Neste momento as máximas ainda vão sendo relativamente agradáveis em alguns locais ,o que acaba por amenizar a coisa! Mas na próxima semana a coisa pode mudar, e também elas poderão vir a ser baixas, vamos ver  Hoje atrasei.me a sair de casa e não consegui nenhum registo da geada , mas a minha prima enviou.me umas fotos à pouco , onde gostei especialmente desta .
> 
> ...



@Ricardo Carvalho, podes dar os parabéns á tua prima, a foto está muito boa, aqueles cristais de gelo, em redor da folha, dão ali um toque "mágico".
Pois é, parece que os próximos dias vão ser mesmo a doer, vair haver gelo, até encher a barriga.


----------



## charlie17 (5 Jan 2019 às 12:25)

A minha mínima foi de *1.2ºC* às 8h47. As inversões térmicas acabam por não afetar muito a minha estação visto que estou a 70m de altitude enquanto que o vale do Sorraia (onde está a estação do IPMA) está a cerca de 20m. As temepraturas nesse sítio descem com muita facilidade, especialmente em noites sem nevoeiro, como a de hoje, que chegou aos *-1.3ºC* às 8h.

Agora, *13.8ºC* com muito sol.
HR 87%


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Jan 2019 às 12:44)

Mínima equivalente à do dia 1: *3,7ºC*

Céu limpo incandescente agora, contudo ainda nos *12,6ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jan 2019 às 13:19)

Bom dia! Mínima de 3.4, estava à espera de menos qualquer coisa... Veremos nos próximos dias! Por agora, sol e 12.2°C.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2019 às 14:16)

Aqui a mínima foi relativamente alta, comparada com os últimos dias: 5,2°C. Em Corroios foi um pouco mais baixa: 4,7°C.
Agora está céu limpo e 13,4°C. 
Finalmente os modelos a médio prazo começaram a apontar alguma chuva para dias 14 e 15, na Grande Lisboa. É de esperar para ver!


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jan 2019 às 15:18)

Boa tarde!



jonas_87 disse:


> Mínima relativamente alta cerca de 8 graus.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima equivalente à do dia 1: *3,7ºC*



Estou relativamente centrado entre vocês e tive uma mínima relativamente centrada entre as vossas. 

A madrugada de hoje iniciou-se mais quente que a anterior, mas a descida foi constante durante as primeiras horas. Posteriormente apareceu o vento, que logo fez a temperatura disparar da mínima (*6,2ºC*) para perto dos 10ºC.

Actualmente sigo com céu limpo e vento fraco/nulo. Agradáveis *15ºC*, máxima do dia.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2019 às 15:47)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo praticamente sem vento, com 14.8°c e 71%HR. 
A mínima desta noite ficou pelos 6.6°c pelas 8:16, enquanto a máxima até ao momento é de 15.0°c

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jan 2019 às 16:19)

Boas! Mais um dia igual aos outros, madrugada gelada, e tarde amena de sol, sendo que hoje se nota um pouco mais de vento que nos dias anteriores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 16:27)

A tarde segue agradável, com um belo sol, e a temperatura já certamente superou os 15 ºC.


----------



## Serra do Açor (5 Jan 2019 às 16:41)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E foi o que se arranjou de registos fazendo uma pausa no trabalho  Depois do dia de ontem, deu bem para aquecer a alma  Tatual: *10.6ºc* por Sesimbra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos , gosto muito de obter fotos do por do Sol.

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2019 às 16:55)

Boa tarde,

Nova mínima baixa de 4.6° C e máxima de 15° C, vamos ver o que nos espera esta madrugada 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (5 Jan 2019 às 17:38)

Dia de inverno soalheiro com vento fraco. 
Registo desta tarde. Vista para norte.


----------



## rmsg (5 Jan 2019 às 17:55)

A máxima atingiu uns agradáveis 16,1 ºC, mas já está em queda abrupta: 4,9 ºC neste momento


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2019 às 18:02)

Depois de mais um dia bastante soalheiro, sigo já abaixo dos 10ºC, com 9.8ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (5 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

Já se nota bem o arrefecimento, e para melhorar o meu aquecedor está a deitar a luz abaixo quando o tento ligar...


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 19:04)

Arrefecer bem 8,1 graus. 
Já é mínima do dia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Jan 2019 às 19:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho, podes dar os parabéns á tua prima, a foto está muito boa, aqueles cristais de gelo, em redor da folha, dão ali um toque "mágico".
> Pois é, parece que os próximos dias vão ser mesmo a doer, vair haver gelo, até encher a barriga.



Já dei Pedro, ela agradeceu Ela tem uma lente Macro muita boa o que ajuda bastante , mas para além disso tem imenso jeito e gosto! 

-------------
Por aqui depois de uma tarde com muito sol e agradável, já  sigo com 9.5°c, e com vento fraco/nulo  
As próximas duas madrugadas/manhãs tem potencial para terem as mínimas mais baixas deste Inverno até ao momento por aqui, vamos ver!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 19:12)

7,7 graus e vento nulo.
Fumo das lareiras a bombar.
----
Tenho visto algo curioso na estrada do Pisão, todas as manhãs cedo passa uma varredora na estrada, vê se perfeitamente a marcas das escovas ao longo da estrada. Tenho para mim que deve ser prevenção para retirar o possível gelo na estrada. A madrugada de Segunda promete ser a pior. Grande atitude da Cascais Ambiente.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2019 às 20:27)

Boa noite. 
Por cá seguimos com um grande e pouco habitual arrefecimento. 
8.1°c e 90%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2019 às 21:00)

Por cá neste momento registo 2,9ºC. HR 69%.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2019 às 21:02)

A temperatura vai lançada, já nos 6,3ºC. Na Bemposta já está nos 1,7ºC, menos 3,5ºC que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## rmsg (5 Jan 2019 às 21:04)

Mais frio que ontem à mesma hora: estou com -0,9 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 21:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A temperatura vai lançada, já nos 6,3ºC. Na Bemposta já está nos 1,7ºC, menos 3,5ºC que ontem à mesma hora.



Junto à ribeira do Boição deve ir no campo negativo, a estação está a uns 30 mts acima da cota da linha de água.
Estive lá recentemente nas cascatas de boição, é um vale bem interessante, foi uma surpresa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2019 às 21:10)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi mais um dia de sol com tempo fresco de manhã e ameno à tarde. Em Corroios a temperatura está a arrefecer mais rápido que aqui na Charneca, típica situação de inversão térmica. Corroios segue com 3,9ºC, que também é a temperatura mínima, por isso esta ainda está por definir. Não houve nevoeiro hoje. 

Dados do dia de hoje:
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,8ºC
Mín: 5,2ºC 

Corroios: 
Máx: 16,0ºC 
Mín: ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jan 2019 às 21:15)

Seiça segue já bem gelada, em terreno negativo, com -1.3ºC, vai dar mais um boa mínima esta noite.
No vale aqui da minha horta, a inversão também deve ser boa, pois antes das 4 horas, o sol já não se ve por lá, e hoje notei bem a diferença de temperatura em apenas 10 metros de desnível, em relação a casa.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 21:20)

8,0 estáveis

Galamares segue gelada, 2,2 graus.
Esta estação não aparece no mapa do wunderground, contudo continua a enviar dados através do link. Fica o link para acederem.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS8&cm_ven=localwx_pwsdash
-----
Amanhã tenho caminhada por vales de Mafra, quase de certeza que vou apanhar muito gelo de manhã. Já avisei o pessoal.
É um concelho com inversões muito fortes.


----------



## david 6 (5 Jan 2019 às 21:40)

2.9ºC no auriol


----------



## jamestorm (5 Jan 2019 às 21:53)

Bem hoje promete pq a esta hora já esta bem mais frio do que ontem à mesma hora !! Vou com 2ºC já..


----------



## Rachie (5 Jan 2019 às 22:08)

A mínima da noite passada foi um pouco mais alta: 4.1.
Neste momento já vai em 5.6. Há pouco já se estava a formar nevoeiro na zona da Lousa. Vamos ver até onde desce hoje. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Jan 2019 às 22:42)

A estação da Bemposta acabou de igualar a temperatura mínima registada esta madrugada: *0,6ºC*. Vamos ver se amanhã teremos uma mínima jeitosa

Aqui sigo com 5,2ºC. Foram muito raras as vezes em que cheguei a esta hora com uma temperatura tão baixa. Infelizmente agora deverá estabilizar.


----------



## charlie17 (5 Jan 2019 às 22:52)

No meu caso estava à pouco com 3.7°C mas agora deu jump para 4.3°C. Não sei se foi de uma brisa de sudoeste se foi algum nevoeiro que intensificou... No entanto espero mínima abaixo de zero esta noite (ainda não tive nenhuma). Suponho que no vale do Sorraia o ar frio e denso já se esteja a acumular, em principio a estação do IPMA vai descer abaixo dos 3 negativos (acho). É esperar para ver, sem dúvida que vai ser uma noite gelada, o IPMA já emitiu aviso amarelo para alguns distritos inclusive para aqui. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2019 às 23:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A estação da Bemposta acabou de igualar a temperatura mínima registada esta madrugada: *0,6ºC*. Vamos ver se amanhã teremos uma mínima jeitosa
> 
> Aqui sigo com 5,2ºC. Foram muito raras as vezes em que cheguei a esta hora com uma temperatura tão baixa. Infelizmente agora deverá estabilizar.



Boa noite,

Não esquecer que a estação continua com RS de origem.
Por cá, já vai lançada 6.5ºC, 82% de HR e 1030.7 hPa.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jan 2019 às 23:13)

Seiça é tramado, o anemometro da estação congelou perto das 21 horas.
Neste momento já nos 3 negativos. 
Deve mais uma dose industrial de geada, a juntar aquela que já devia existir.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Jan 2019 às 23:14)

A temperatura desceu agora mesmo dos 5,2ºC. Estão neste momento 5,1ºC e sem nuvens.
Corroios segue com 3,1ºC, a descer mais rapidamente que aqui.


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2019 às 23:26)

Há dias tinho reparado que apareceu uma estação entre a Malveira e a Venda do Pinheiro, hoje voltou a reportar é uma PCE.


----------



## dvieira (5 Jan 2019 às 23:36)

Neste momento registo 0.9 ºC. 72% HR


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jan 2019 às 23:39)

Por cá, a mínima do dia acaba de ser ultrapassada, 6.5°c e 95%HR. 
Amanhã tenho de estar bem cedo no centro sul, para seguir até ao estádio universitário. Vai ser uma manhã a apanhar frio com fartura. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

Começa a aparecer alguma neblina para Leste, o vento pelo que me parece é nulo... O meu wind gauge deve chegar no princípio da semana... Faz muita falta mesmo!
Impressionante a descida 5.4º C com 84% de HR


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2019 às 00:02)

Igualada a mínima: *3,7ºC* agora  *81% Hr*

Se for a bom ritmo posso ter abaixo dos 2ºC amanhã!


----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2019 às 00:28)

Noite bem mais fria do que ontem. Quando saí do trabalho, por volta das 22:30, já tinha o vidro com gelo, e nem com as escovas saia. 

Neste momento, sigo com -0,1°C, mas já esteve nos -0,5°C. 

Diferença significativa nas duas EMA de Coimbra:


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 00:56)

auriol 0.4ºC, no tempo que tive ali na rua do vale de carro chegou aos 0ºC, já há geada lá fora, mais frio que ontem


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2019 às 01:20)

Despeço-me com mais uma décima que a mínima do dia anterior, 4.7º C e 87% de HR.
Mínima esperada de 3º C, vamos ver se não vem ai surpresa...


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 01:38)

despeço me com o auriol a marcar *-0.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2019 às 01:54)

Se o meu Auriol fosse uma estação


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jan 2019 às 02:06)

Boa noite,

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser de *4,1ºC*, perto da meia noite.

Entretanto os valores estabilizaram, com a eventual presença de subtil brisa. Sigo com 4,8ºC neste momento. Existe uma fina camada de geada sobre os carros.


----------



## Tonton (6 Jan 2019 às 02:37)

Tanto frio, tanto frio, que Seiça não aguentou...


----------



## Tufao André (6 Jan 2019 às 03:33)

Boa noite!
Cheguei a casa já passava da 1h e o frio que se sente aqui na venda nova (um dos poços de frio da Amadora) é incrivel!! 
O termómetro do carro marcava 4ºC e o da farmácia 3ºC!!!  Observei em alguns carros formação de gelo e tudo! Ar gélido e humidade muito elevada que até dói na cara... Não me lembro de tais valores a uma hora destas! Por este andar, devo ter minima de 1ºC ou 2ºC... Pena não haver nenhuma estação aqui na zona, pois seria muito interessante registar a temperatura e perceber como aqui as inversões são potentes, comparado com as redondezas


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2019 às 04:43)

Boa madrugada,

Inversão notável no Parque da Paz, como já seria de esperar. Geada bem pegada nas ervas e algum Sincelo junto á Ribeira. 

Optei, por não deixar o sensor no spot mais frio por receio de me puderem roubar, mas é certo e garantido que deve passar os -4 naquele local.

O cenário era este pelas 2h da madrugada,



























Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2019 às 06:40)

Bom dia,

Finalmente um bom sábado para trabalhar ao jardim, maxi 16.2° à 14:30 45%HUM
Mini desta noite -0.6° à 06:00 83%HUM


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jan 2019 às 07:49)

Bom dia....


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2019 às 08:12)

Bom dia,

Que manhã gelada por aqui





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2019 às 08:13)

Bom dia!
Geada generalizada por Carnaxide. Uma raridade por estes lados!


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Jan 2019 às 08:17)

Sigo com -2.4°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 08:27)

Bom dia a todos. Está tudo branquinho... 






Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 08:52)

auriol marcou minima de *-2.6ºC*, agora estão -1ºC, está tudo branquinho , vou ter de sair mais logo meto


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 08:55)

WHORTAS disse:


> Sigo com -2.4°C


É interessante, para aqui o meteoTécnico previu 2,2C de mínima e -2C temp sentida... mas dada a quantidade de geada formada não acredito... a temp mínima aí foi bem baixa...


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 09:10)

há uma torneira que nem abre, a mangueira ao inicio saiu gelo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 09:22)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *1,0ºC* por aqui, registada pelas 07h45.

A esta hora ainda há muita geada na minha rua, nos locais que permanecem à sombra, quer nos relvados, quer nos carros. É muito raro haver geada aqui na rua, agora imagino nas hortas e nas lezírias 

Uma raridade haver valores de humidade tão altos com tanto frio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 09:58)

Bom dia,
A manhã começou com uma forte geada, vísivel até em alguns locais mais altos, onde não é normal haver a sua presença.

Ás 8.30, era este o cenário, tudo completamente branco, o auriol marcava -1.2ºC, isto junto a casa, o sol já estava lá nas zonas de encosta.
Aqui, em descida até ao vale da minha horta, que ve-se lá ao fundo, são apenas 15metros de desnível.






Aqui está o pequeno vale da minha horta, onde a mínima devia ter descido aos -2ºC, um local rodeado de linhas de água a toda á volta, aqui é visivel uma delas, mas está seca ainda.






Uma couve bem congelada.






Uma tábua, onde os patos costuma estar durante toda a tarde ao sol.


----------



## charlie17 (6 Jan 2019 às 10:23)

Mínima de -1.7° C, primeiro valor negativo do ano! A estação do Ipma marcava -3.9°C às 8h!
Impressionante também o valor de -6.5°C em Chaves, nestes últimos dias por lá o gelo nem tem desaparecido durante o dia.

Sigo agora com 3.3°C (fresquinho!) e HR 95%.

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 11:05)




----------



## DaniFR (6 Jan 2019 às 11:09)

Bom dia

Por aqui o termômetro Auriol registou uma mínima de -2,8°C. A esta hora ainda é visível geada nos locais mais sombrios. 

Dunas de Mira, chegou aos -4,2°C. 
Coimbra, Bencanta: -2,9°C


----------



## DRC (6 Jan 2019 às 11:18)

Bom dia,
Mínima de 1,4ºC com formação de geada.
Ainda surgiu alguma neblina/nevoeiro mas que rapidamente dissipou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 11:31)

david 6 disse:


>



Muita geada por aí também, @david 6, como se costuma dizer, as ovelhas ao comerem as ervas congeladas ainda perdem os dentes.
Hoje ouvia-se bem o som crocante ao caminhar por cima das ervas, aqui ainda permanece a geada, em locais mais sombrios.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 11:37)

A estação da Bemposta chegou aos -2,8ºC, acompanhados por 98% de humidade. Devia estar tudo branquinho


----------



## rmsg (6 Jan 2019 às 11:52)

Temperatura mínima de hoje: -6,2 ºC
Temperatura actual: 10,8 ºC

Disco de gelo com cerca de 2 cm de espessura retirado de um recipiente:


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2019 às 12:20)

DRC disse:


> Bom dia,
> Mínima de 1,4ºC com formação de geada.
> Ainda surgiu alguma neblina/nevoeiro mas que rapidamente dissipou.


Olá vizinho, só por curiosidade em que parte da Póvoa registou esta mínima?

Agora finalmente a aquecer com 10.7° C e 73% de HR.

Interessante os 4.3° C do parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia, com vento quase a noite toda.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (6 Jan 2019 às 12:34)

Noite de muito frio pela Fig da Foz. Estava tudo branco pelas 8:00


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2019 às 12:38)

Chegamos aos -3 aqui em Alenquer - alto concelho - medidos às 7h10 da manha..a quantidade de gelo e geada impressionante, camada de gelo cá fora no tanque 

Tem havido muita geada nos últimos anos, mas há muitos anos que não via tanta nos telhados, por exemplo...árvores e tudo wow.

@Pedro1993  grande registos em foto, excelente..


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 12:49)

Aqui depois de uma manhã gélida, agora este inicio de tarde, aqui na minha marquize, a temperatura está já bastante agradável, diria que deve rondar os 15ºC, estive agora por lá durante uns minutos, e tive de sair, pois se não já me obrigava a tirar o casaco, mas depois ao caminhar para outros locais mais frios, e mais vale prevenir, pois a gripe já anda por aí "á solta",mas nada que uma infusão de equinácea bem quente com uma colher de mel, não resolva.

@jamestorm, obrigado, não podia deixar de registar esta bela geada.


----------



## RStorm (6 Jan 2019 às 13:02)

Boa Tarde

As mínimas tem sido bem fresquinhas por aqui e só não são mais baixas, graças a esta brisa de leste que já se mantêm há algum tempo.
Em termos de geada tem sido pouca e fraca, mas na zona leste do concelho parece que tem sido com cada dose industrial.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *4,1ºC *
Máxima: *14,0ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *1,6ºC *
T. Atual: *10,1ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: E / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## rozzo (6 Jan 2019 às 13:09)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> As mínimas tem sido bem fresquinhas por aqui e só não são mais baixas, graças a esta brisa de leste que já se mantêm há algum tempo.
> Em termos de geada tem sido pouca e fraca, mas na zona leste do concelho parece que tem sido com cada dose industrial.
> ...


As variações espaciais são mesmo enormes neste regime. 
Fiquei impressionado ao ver as observações da base aérea no Samouco, que chegou aos 0 graus com nevoeiro esta manhã. 
Hoje acabei por me levantar bastante tarde e não presenciar, mas certamente amanhã de manhã poderei fazer algum registo das geadas generalizadas aqui na zona mais "rural".

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2019 às 13:14)

Boas pessoal,

Estou a fazer caminhada por Mafra , apanhámos geada brutal.

Vale do arquitecto, Mafra.
Deve ter chegado a vários negativos.
3 fotos como exemplo:













Em relação a Alcabideche tive 2,1 graus com geada. A viagem Alcabideche mafra foi surreal todos os campos brancos.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2019 às 13:22)

Bom dia, ou boa tarde. 
Hoje vi a maior geada em muitos anos, aqui pela minha zona. Saí cedo, e o meu carro tinha gelo, coisa rara. A mínima suponho que tenha sido de 2.4°c, pois ainda não fui a casa. 
A viagem até Lisboa foi surreal, tudo branco em todo o lado, a Praça de Espanha parecia outro país. Chego ao Estádio Universitário e o cenário era lindíssimo. 
A foto não faz jus á realidade, estava mesmo tudo branco, os campos sintéticos estava piores. 
Enfim, pra mais tarde recordar. 





Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jan 2019 às 13:52)

Bons dias! Esta foi a noite mais fria do ano, a estação do IPMA teve uma mínima horária de -1,8ºC, naquele que é o 4º dia seguido com mínimas negativas. Agora a tarde é de sol e amena, com alguma brisa.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2019 às 15:08)

Boa tarde!
O destaque aqui no concelho vai para a estação dos B. V. de Paço d'Arcos que chegou aos *2,3°C*. É um valor notável tendo em conta a proximidade com a foz do Tejo:


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jan 2019 às 15:12)

Já a caminho de Coimbra, o termómetro do carro marcava 12,5 °C, mas ao sol até estava quentito


----------



## Rachie (6 Jan 2019 às 15:14)

remember disse:


> Há dias tinho reparado que apareceu uma estação entre a Malveira e a Venda do Pinheiro, hoje voltou a reportar é uma PCE.


Excelentes notícias. Aparece onde, no Weather Underground?

O meu sensor na varanda Norte registou 2.9 de mínima. A pedra das janelas desse lado estavam bem "suadas" por dentro esta manhã devido à diferença de temperatura. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2019 às 15:32)

Boa tarde,
O dia de hoje está a ser de céu limpo. A mínima foi de uns estonteantes -1,7°C em Corroios e 1,3°C na Charneca. Houve formação de sincelo na baixa de Corroios e na Quinta do Marialva de Cima, mas aqui na Charneca apenas houve formação de geada. 

Não houve nevoeiro e a humidade continuou baixa ao longo da noite, ao contrário dos outros dias da última semana.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Jan 2019 às 15:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Houve formação de sincelo na baixa de Corroios e na Quinta do Marialva de Cima


Sincelo?, não terá sido geada?


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Jan 2019 às 15:54)

Mínima: *1,1ºC*
Máxima: *14,1ºC*

Infelizmente não sei se houve geada porque estava a dormir ahah

Contudo muita humidade, o bom de não haver vento agora é que posso abrir as janelas para ver se a humidade daqui desce um bocado, mas sem sol direto é díficil.

De salientar que ontem foram atingidos *1036 hPa*!

@jonas_87 A Estação de S. Pedro Moel teve mínima horária de *-1,5ºC!*


----------



## StormRic (6 Jan 2019 às 16:17)

Ontem na A1 entre a Mealhada e a Póvoa , logo após o pôr do sol,  as temperaturas baixaram para menos de 5°C. Na zona de Fátima, cerca das 20h30, já ia em 1°C e manteve-se abaixo dos 3°C até à Povoa. A medição é pelo termômetro da viatura,  que está aferido pela Kestrel.
Na Cabreia, Sever do Vouga, a espessura do gelo flutuante nas águas paradas já era superior a 1 cm.
Os desafortunados mosquitos, que proliferam ainda ao longo dos rios, se caídos na água não  tinham qualquer hipótese...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (6 Jan 2019 às 16:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> Sincelo?, não terá sido geada?


Deve ter sido mesmo Sincelo. A margem sul, é rica em micro climas com ocorrência de fenómenos deste género. Aqui no Parque da Paz, já presenciei Sincelo noutras ocasiões e ontem quando lá estive pelas 2h da manhã, quase de certeza que já havia algum junto á Ribeira. Outro local com enorme potencial para isso, é junto á Ribeira de Coina, cujas temperaturas em noites de inversão chegam facilmente aos -5°C.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (6 Jan 2019 às 16:59)

Foto retirada do Facebook. Parque da Venda do Pinheiro esta manhã.
Créditos a Miguel Cadalso
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 17:55)

Um bonito poente, neste dia de Reis, se não fosse as mínimas tão geladas ninguém se lembrava que estavamos no inverno.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2019 às 18:10)

A temperatura está em queda livre, aqui na Charneca:

Às 17:02 - 15,7°C 
Às 17:15 - 12,3°C 
Às 17:35 - 10,9°C
Às 17:49 - 9,4°C 
Às 18:00 - 8,1°C
Agora - 7,5°C 

Em Corroios passa-se exatamente a mesma coisa. A temperatura atual em Corroios é de 6,3°C, quando às 17:02 estavam 16,4°C. Ou seja, uma descida de 10°C em 1 hora. Impressionante!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 18:20)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A temperatura está em queda livre, aqui na Charneca:
> 
> Às 17:02 - 15,7°C
> Às 17:15 - 12,3°C
> ...



É mesmo uma descida em queda livre, pois basta o sol começar a enfraquecer, e depois do ponte começa-se logo a sentir um frio valente.
Parabéns pelos registos tão detalhados.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2019 às 18:43)

Boas,

Pois é pessoal, foi memorável tamanha geada,  de manhã cedo a caminho de Mafra parou-se carro  no Cheleiros tirei foto ao vale gelado, olhem esta beleza!
Nem as encostas foram poupadas!
Tenho mais fotos noutros vales.
8:30
Cheleiros, Mafra
-3 graus negativos









Eu atravessar o riacho, tudo gelado.  (10:30)




Camadas de gelo retiradas de um balde água congelado e uma banheira.


image hosting site






O vale do Lizandro  e respectivos afluentes é uma zona de inversões violentas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Jan 2019 às 19:30)

Hoje demorou a descer. A temperatura esteve desde as 18h estagnada nos 10,5ºC.

Há instantes saí de casa com 10,3ºC, nem 10 minutos depois quando voltei, marcava 8,0ºC.


----------



## dvieira (6 Jan 2019 às 19:54)

Neste momento registo 3,6 ºC. 65% HR


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 20:26)

2ºC no auriol, mais baixa que ontem


----------



## jamestorm (6 Jan 2019 às 20:36)

Estou em São Martinho do Porto agora, e aqui está a descer , mas ontem na minha terra  a esta hora ja estava bem mais frio. 7ºC neste momento.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2019 às 20:41)

Boas,

Esqueci me de postar esta foto.
Achei mesmo curioso, se repararem há gelo no topo daquela árvore lá ao fundo!
Mais um dado que a inversão foi mesmo agressiva neste vale as portas da vila de Mafra.
Não podia faltar a linha de água, como qualquer boa inversão.


----------



## Toby (6 Jan 2019 às 20:47)

Boa noite,

Um frio mas seco ave um bonito céu azul, com a minha esposa efectivamente trabalhamos este fim de semana no jardim: pôr ovos o gramado 
(aquilo vai rir as nossas crianças cortar um gramado em janeiro), cortar as árvores resumidamente um bonito dia com 15,6° à 15:00 sem vento, 53%hum.

mal à costas mas contentes


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jan 2019 às 21:26)

Fui à rua levar o lixo, nota-se bem o fresquinho cá por Coimbra, mas está a haver uma brisa que, aumentando a sensação de frio, é capaz de impedir a temperatura de descer muito se se mantiver.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2019 às 21:58)

Foi uma pena a estação de Seiça ter perdido os dados desta madrugada, pois às 2 e tal ia nos - 4,5 graus!  Depois puff uma falha qualquer. Deve ter ido na boa aos - 6 graus pelo menos.

Amanhã de manhã talvez passe no Pisão, mas confesso que hoje tirei a barriga de misérias em termos de geada.
Tinha as botas da caminhada carregadas de gelo, foi incrível. 

Em Alcabideche tive 2,1 de minima com geada, faço ideia o Pisão deve ter ido aos - 3.
Está algum vento e 9 graus.


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 21:58)

auriol 1ºC, esteve estagnado nos 2ºC porque levantou se ligeira brisa mas já está nulo de novo


----------



## remember (6 Jan 2019 às 22:22)

Rachie disse:


> Excelentes notícias. Aparece onde, no Weather Underground?
> 
> O meu sensor na varanda Norte registou 2.9 de mínima. A pedra das janelas desse lado estavam bem "suadas" por dentro esta manhã devido à diferença de temperatura.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


Sim no WU, mas está off de novo...
Acho que era em Venda do Valador, quando estiver no pc, vejo no histórico.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jan 2019 às 22:24)

Sente-se já o frio a instalar-se em força, na rua.
A estação de Seiça, congelou de tal forma que nunca mais registou dados, a estação da Chamusca hoje também esteve bloqueada durante umas boas horas quando registava -1ºC, agora já está de novo operacional.

A estação de Abrantes segue com 4.9ºC.
http://meteoabrantes.info/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2019 às 23:05)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Excelentes fotos , gosto muito de obter fotos do por do Sol.
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk



Obrigado Paulo, É verdade,  fotografar o pôr-do-sol é sempre muito especial! É uma oferenda que a mãe  natureza nos dá todos os dias de forma gratuita  Também gosto muito 

---------------------

Quanto ao tempo , muito frio como todos vão relatando, e fazendo chegar registos fantásticos  Ele chegou tarde, mas em força  Por aqui a mínima foi de 3.2°c, e neste momento já vai lançada para bater a mesma com 6.3°atuais, ou seja,menos 2°c que ontem à  mesma hora! De salientar que tive que ir ao trabalho por volta das 19H deixar uns documentos, e quando passei numa localidade que se chama "Maçã " no caminho entre Azeitão e Sesimbra,  e valendo aquilo que vale o carro marcou.me 3°c , passo ali praticamente todos os dias à muitos anos , e não me lembro de tal coisa sequer parecida à hora que foi Geada e gelo nos carros sei que também  houve muito,  mas quando acordei já tinha derretido tudo . 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (6 Jan 2019 às 23:09)

remember disse:


> Sim no WU, mas está off de novo...
> Acho que era em Venda do Valador, quando estiver no pc, vejo no histórico.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Obrigada. Vou estando atenta também. Será muito mais útil para mim do que a que sigo atualmente (vale de São Giao).
O meu sensor está há algumas horas a oscilar entre os 6.9 e os 7.0.
A do vale de São Giao marca 5.

Hoje não deve descer tanto como ontem. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 23:11)

auriol 0.5ºC


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 23:18)

Fantásticos registos @WHORTAS @luismeteo3 @Pedro1993 @StormRic @jonas_87 
Neste Dia de Reis, as tradicionais ofertas de ouro, incenso e mirra foram trocadas por geada, gelo e sincelo por todo o país!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Jan 2019 às 23:24)

3 horas depois, Charneca segue com 3,5°C e Corroios com 1,8°C. Céu limpo, sem nevoeiro e sem qualquer vento. 
Já tenho associada à minha conta uma estação meteorológica no Wunderground. Podem aceder através do link: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICHARNEC6


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

Boa noite!
A temperatura vai dançando ao sabor do vento. A estação mais próxima regista *7,2°C*.
Amanhã de manhãzinha deslocar-me-ei de propósito à Quinta da Granja (Benfica) para ver como é que aquela zona se comporta em dias realmente frios, espero ver bastante geada. Infelizmente não tenho como registar a temperatura mas vou levar a máquina para tirar fotografias.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2019 às 23:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Foi uma pena a estação de Seiça ter perdido os dados desta madrugada, pois às 2 e tal ia nos - 4,5 graus!  Depois puff uma falha qualquer. Deve ter ido na boa aos - 6 graus pelo menos.
> 
> Amanhã de manhã talvez passe no Pisão, mas confesso que hoje tirei a barriga de misérias em termos de geada.
> Tinha as botas da caminhada carregadas de gelo, foi incrível.
> ...


Boa noite. 
Conheces bem esta zona?? Arrefece bem, tão perto do mar. 

Por cá sigo com 5.0°c e 93%HR. 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## AndréGM22 (6 Jan 2019 às 23:48)

Vai arrefecendo e bem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (6 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

está calor para os vossos lados 

aqui o auriol já vai *-0.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 00:02)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Conheces bem esta zona?? Arrefece bem, tão perto do mar.
> 
> Por cá sigo com 5.0°c e 93%HR.
> ...



Sim conheço bem, o vale de Colares é muito frio, infelizmente a Ema do Ipma de Colares nunca  mais apareceu. Em contrapartida agora temos essa estação e de Galamares. O ser perto é relativo aí na margem sul tens a estação da praia da rainha que está a uns 200 metros do areal!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 00:05)

*4,7ºC* agora, mais um grau que ontem, a oscilar muito também devido ao vento.


----------



## Sanxito (7 Jan 2019 às 00:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim conheço bem, o vale de Colares é muito frio, infelizmente a Ema do Ipma de Colares nunca  mais apareceu. Em contrapartida agora temos essa estação e de Galamares. O ser perto é relativo aí na margem sul tens a praia da rainha que está a uns 200 metros do areal!


Ehehe, é verdade, ainda hoje ao final da tarde, vinha da Costa com a família e assim que o sol pensou em esconder-se a temperatura despencou até aos 7.5°c.

Por aqui continua a arrefecer, sigo com 4.9°c e 94%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 00:08)

guisilva5000 disse:


> *4,7ºC* agora, mais um grau que ontem, a oscilar muito também devido ao vento.


Aqui tenho 11 graus lol com vento 

Entretanto em Galamares...


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2019 às 00:10)

Sobe com vontade. 
Em 30 minutos subiu 1°C. *8,1°C
*


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2019 às 01:00)

auriol *-1.2ºC*


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2019 às 01:12)

Por aqui há cerca de uma hora, com um grau, já o orvalho formado ao início da noite estava completamente congelado sobre os carros.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (7 Jan 2019 às 01:13)

Noite gelada, ainda mais do que ontem. Sigo com 0.6°C.
HR 95%
1036 hPa

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2019 às 01:25)

Por aqui ao sabor do vento vai variando entre os 6°c e os 7°c ! Mas ontem também foi assim, e depois baixou bem  Entretanto Seiça de volta ao ativo, vai debitando - 4.2°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2019 às 02:03)

por aqui vou com 0ºC a esta hora. Otem estava mais frio a esta hora...mas penso que nova camada de geada amanhã!


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2019 às 02:06)

Estive na zona e o frio à noite é incrível, de dia muito bom com sol.
Já agora, não se diz "Gramado", diz-se "Relvado" em Portugal. "Gramado" é mau português e é usado no Brasil, se usares o google translate está todo poluído por expressões de português do brasil incorrectas em Portugal. 



Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Um frio mas seco ave um bonito céu azul, com a minha esposa efectivamente trabalhamos este fim de semana no jardim: pôr ovos o gramado
> (aquilo vai rir as nossas crianças cortar um gramado em janeiro), cortar as árvores resumidamente um bonito dia com 15,6° à 15:00 sem vento, 53%hum.
> ...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2019 às 07:06)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia de céu limpo.
Agora estão 0,9°C. A mínima foi de -0,6°C na Charneca e de -1,8°C em Corroios, provavelmente a mínima mais fria do ano.


----------



## Geopower (7 Jan 2019 às 07:11)

Bom dia. 2.3°C. Vento fraco. Céu limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Jan 2019 às 07:20)

Bom dia.
Hoje sem fotos pois saio para o trabalho ainda de noite.
Mínima e actual de -2.9°C


----------



## celsomartins84 (7 Jan 2019 às 07:36)

Bom dia
-3,5 °C tá um frio do ca..... !! 
tá tudo branco!!








Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2019 às 07:47)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *3,9ºC*, ligeiramente mais alta que ontem. Vento gélido pelas 5h30m quando sai de casa, Camada notável de geada ao chegar à Praça de Espanha, as folhas até brilhavam e aqui no P.Nações está algum nevoeiro agora.
Cova da Piedade segue agora com *5,8ºC* com vento fraco, a minha casa já baixou aos 12,0ºC devido à persistência destes dias frios.


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 07:57)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Mínima de *3,9ºC*, ligeiramente mais alta que ontem. Vento gélido pelas 5h30m quando sai de casa, Camada notável de geada ao chegar à Praça de Espanha, as folhas até brilhavam e aqui no P.Nações está algum nevoeiro agora.
> Cova da Piedade segue agora com *5,8ºC* com vento fraco, a minha casa já baixou aos 12,0ºC devido à persistência destes dias frios.


Bom dia, 

Infelizmente sei bem o que isso é, por cá igual, abaixo dos 12° C como vão poder constatar pela foto da APP que vou partilhar a seguir.

Dados de ontem:
Mínima 1.1° C 
Máxima 13.9° C

Novo recorde da estação no que toca a mínimas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 08:01)

Extremos da madrugada e temperatura actual, os campos atrás da minha casa estão com alguma geada ligeira, assim como os telhados, mas os carros esses estão branquinhos

Junto ao rio, que fica a menos de um quilómetro da minha casa, aí sim, vejo os terrenos com geada moderada.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2019 às 08:01)

Bom dia.

Hoje a temperatura ainda desceu mais que ontem. Saí de casa às 07:15 e estava com *0,8ºC*, só logo quando regressar é que poderei ver se baixou ainda mais.

Os carros e os relvados estavam todos cheios de geada, desde Loures até à Calçada de Carriche. Tudo branquinho  Foi muito interessante ver imensas pessoas a tentar tirar o gelo do vidro dos carros, coisa muito rara de se verpor estas bandas 

O termómetro da farmácia do LouresShopping, que se encontra virado para as lezírias do Infantado, marcava *-3ºC* às 07:25.

Infelizmente saí de casa ainda de noite e não deu para tirar fotografias.


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 08:03)

Entretanto no parque urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia 

Humidade nos 37%








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2019 às 08:05)

remember disse:


> Extremos da madrugada e temperatura actual, os campos atrás da minha casa estão com alguma geada ligeira, assim como os telhados, mas os carros esses estão branquinhos
> 
> Junto ao rio, que fica a menos de um quilómetro da minha casa, aí sim, vejo os terrenos com geada moderada.
> 
> ...



Ainda não cheguei a esses valores, normalmente anda pelos 12,5ºC mais coisa menos coisa. E para piorar, tenho valores na ordem dos 80% de h.r no quarto. Desumidificador ligado quase 24/7..


----------



## rmsg (7 Jan 2019 às 08:09)

Mínima de -2,8 ºC, mais alta que a de ontem. Agora sigo com -1,6 ºC


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2019 às 08:15)

jamestorm disse:


> Estive na zona e o frio à noite é incrível, de dia muito bom com sol.
> Já agora, não se diz "Gramado", diz-se "Relvado" em Portugal. "Gramado" é mau português e é usado no Brasil, se usares o google translate está todo poluído por expressões de português do brasil incorrectas em Portugal.



Bom dia,
Obrigado para as observações de ortografias, utilizo SYSTRAN.
O português (e a conjugação) é uma língua muito difícil para uma pessoa não dotado em língua.
Se aquilo incomodar mim puder parar participar, as minhas participações permanecem frequentemente sem reação construtiva.
Excelente dia.


----------



## criz0r (7 Jan 2019 às 08:28)

Boa inversão na Praia da Rainha com *-2,0ºC*, lembrando que fica a pouco mais de 200m do areal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 08:29)

´Bom dia,
A geada de hoje está praticamente igual á que esteve ontem, o auriol marca -1ºC.
Entretanto Seiça regista -6.4ºC, um verdadeiro congelador.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2019 às 08:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> ´Bom dia,
> A geada de hoje está praticamente igual á que esteve ontem, o auriol marca -1ºC.
> Entretanto Seiça regista -6.4ºC, um verdadeiro congelador.


Bom dia a todos! Estou como tu, aqui a geada também foi praticamente igual a ontem...  frio!


----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2019 às 08:46)

Segundo a minha familia, na minha terra Juncal - Porto de Mos muito frio mesmo a chegar aos -4C!!! Algo bastante inedito naquela zona. Tudo gelado.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2019 às 08:58)

Vale de Cavalos, Chamusca às 07:30. -4ºC. Enviado por um amigo.


----------



## Tyna (7 Jan 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia,
-2 marcava na N8 entre o Gradil e Vila franca do Rosário, já há muito tempo que não via os campos com tanta geada, e tão proxima da estrada


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2019 às 09:57)

auriol marcou minima de *-3.8ºC *


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2019 às 09:59)

geada de hoje


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2019 às 10:16)

agora às 10h está assim, pena que tenho coisas para fazer senão descia um pouco a rua até ao vale via junto da ribeira





















o balde com água que meti das fotos da manhãzinha ainda está congelado também a água


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 10:45)

Fotos do meu carro esta manhã, que camada...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 10:52)

Boas,

Mínima de 4 graus.
Agora já nos 12,3 graus.

Estou a pensar fazer um registo de temperatura mínima num afluente da ribeira de Colares. Um vale muito encaixado que recebe ar frio de cotas 450-490 mts.
Se fosse no início, cairia no erro de colocar o sensor numa zona debaixo de vegetação cerrada como existe nesse vale. Com os anos vai se aprendendo, portanto vou colocar num ponto estratégico onde há uma clareira, ou seja um troço de vale sem tanta vegetação, e aí a inversão deve ser brutal pois acumulará muito mais ar frio.
Local do sensor(círculo amarelo/laranja) 












Rectângulo preto para identificar área de influência da inversão. A coisa promete.




Tenho que escolher bem o dia.
@Sanxito ontem ao falarmos na zona de Colares, lembrei m de fazer o registo neste afluente, conheço o bem tem muito potencial, vamos ver o que sai de lá.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jan 2019 às 11:16)

Bom dia. Mínima fresca de 1.2°C, embora algo decepcionante.
Boa camadona de geada nas superfícies. Agora, vai brilhando o sol com a temperatura nos 6 graus, mas a subir bem.


----------



## srr (7 Jan 2019 às 11:50)

Abrantes - Bemposta ;

*-6 graus*, no vale da Ribeira do Rio Torto


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2019 às 12:24)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> Obrigado para as observações de ortografias, utilizo SYSTRAN.
> O português (e a conjugação) é uma língua muito difícil para uma pessoa não dotado em língua.
> Se aquilo incomodar mim puder parar participar, as minhas participações permanecem frequentemente sem reação construtiva.
> Excelente dia.



Não é esse o caso!! A tua participação é muito valida e faz falta ao forum. Ninguém na realidade se incomoda se tiver erros de ortografia, apenas este era bastante gritante por ser uma expressão brasileira, que nao está correcta cá. "Gramado" no Brasil...em Portugal é "Relvado", mas todos entenderam o que querias dizer! Obrigado pela tua participação. Já agora de que país és?


----------



## jamestorm (7 Jan 2019 às 12:26)

Brutal camada de geada que havia as 8h da manhã, estavam -2 graus, com gelo espesso nos sítios com água!! A geada era tanta que até nas árvores aparecia, coisa não muito habitual.


----------



## Tonton (7 Jan 2019 às 12:50)

E aí vai a humidade em queda livre!!!
A estação do Belas Clube de Campo regista apenas 16%


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 12:53)

Tonton disse:


> E aí vai a humidade em queda livre!!!
> A estação do Belas Clube de Campo regista apenas 16%



Verdade. 
Alcabideche segue com 13%.
15,4 graus
Maldita lestada.


----------



## RStorm (7 Jan 2019 às 13:11)

Boa Tarde

Hoje a geada já foi algo notória, o vento acalmou ao inicio da madrugada e assim permitiu a sua formação. Houve algum nevoeiro/neblina nalguns terrenos baldios aqui dos arredores.
Agora a tarde segue fresca e a lestada voltou a entrar em ação.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *1,6ºC*
Máxima: *13,1ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *1,4ºC *
T. Atual: *11,9ºC *
HR: 52% 
Vento: E / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (7 Jan 2019 às 13:23)

rozzo disse:


> As variações espaciais são mesmo enormes neste regime.
> Fiquei impressionado ao ver as observações da base aérea no Samouco, que chegou aos 0 graus com nevoeiro esta manhã.
> Hoje acabei por me levantar bastante tarde e não presenciar, mas certamente amanhã de manhã poderei fazer algum registo das geadas generalizadas aqui na zona mais "rural".
> 
> Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


Esta zona é pequena mas tem enormes e bruscas em apenas poucos quilómetros de distância e isto é aqui nesta zona do concelho, se for a falar da zona leste (Pegões/Canha) que está a 30/40 Km de distância, pode-se dizer que não faz parte do mesmo país 
Essa estação da Base aérea está a apenas 7 Km do Montijo, mas as diferenças nas temperaturas e até precipitações chegam a ser absurdas 



rozzo disse:


> Por aqui há cerca de uma hora, com um grau, já o orvalho formado ao início da noite estava completamente congelado sobre os carros.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Cheguei a casa por volta da meia-noite e ao ver estação, ainda ia nos *3,7ºC *com lestada... só por aí podes ver a diferença, tendo em conta que estás a 3/4 Km de mim


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2019 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,
Hoje foi mais um dia de céu limpo. Ocorreu geada fortíssima por todo o concelho de Almada e também nos concelhos de Seixal, Sesimbra e Palmela. Houve certos vales protegidos (como o Vale do Intermarché de Almada), onde ocorreu sincelo. 
Já se nota algum stresse hídrico aqui por estes lados.  
A temperatura mínima foi de -0,6°C na Charneca e de -1,8°C em Corroios. Atualmente estão 15,2°C e céu limpo.


----------



## fhff (7 Jan 2019 às 14:17)

Boa tarde, 
Inversões fortíssimas pelo Alto Concelho de Alenquer e Sobral de Monte Agraço. Muita geada.  Acho que foi a primeira vez que vim sempre com temperaturas negativas até à entrada da autoestrada. 
Dois Portos com - 4°C.


----------



## Toby (7 Jan 2019 às 14:23)

jamestorm disse:


> Não é esse o caso!! A tua participação é muito valida e faz falta ao forum. Ninguém na realidade se incomoda se tiver erros de ortografia, apenas este era bastante gritante por ser uma expressão brasileira, que nao está correcta cá. "Gramado" no Brasil...em Portugal é "Relvado", mas todos entenderam o que querias dizer! Obrigado pela tua participação. Já agora de que país és?



Boa tarde,

São belgas (francófono), não problema não sou chocada.
A minha esposa fala corretamente (+/- )  o português. 
O namorados de um das minhas raparigas é portugueses com o acento suíço de Lausana. 
Desculpar para fora de assunto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 14:32)

Por aqui a geada vou bem valente, mas praticamente igual á de ontem, deixo aqui algumas fotos.
Era este o cenário, aqui á saida de casa, ás 8:50.
Agora ás 2 da tarde, ainda tenho aqui um balde com água congelado, nos locais á sombra a geada permanece ainda.







Aqui o vale do Furadouro, ás 9 da manhã, a geada permanecia até nos ramos das oliveiras, e até ao inicio da econsta dos carvalhos.
Mais pessoas também estavam a parar os carros para tirarem fotos.






Aqui bem junto ao 1º ribeiro, pois este vale tem 2 ribeiros, o outro fica a cerca de 150 metros deste.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2019 às 14:46)

Boa tarde!
No último post escrevi que ia à Quinta da Granja porque é um local propício a inversões mas acabei por não ir, a caminha quentinha não deixou. 
Amanhã antes de começar as aulas dou lá um saltinho, até comprei um sensor novo. 
A estação dos B. V. de Paço d'Arcos registou uma mínima de *2,0°C*, já a de MeteoOeiras chegou aos *2,4°C*. Valores interessantes para a zona em questão.


----------



## Tonton (7 Jan 2019 às 15:04)

Toby disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> São belgas (francófono), não problema não sou chocada.
> A minha esposa fala corretamente (+/- )  o português.
> ...



Podes e deves continuar a participar no fórum, se nós não percebermos, perguntamos!
Às vezes, o pessoal talvez não te responda por serem dados mais "técnicos", não acessíveis a todos.

Et si tu trouves difficile à exprimer quelque chose en Portugais, tu peux écrire en Français, quand même, et  il y aura certainement quelqu'un (comme moi) qui pourra traduire...


----------



## Tonton (7 Jan 2019 às 15:13)

O contraste deste tempo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 15:52)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Hoje a temperatura ainda desceu mais que ontem. Saí de casa às 07:15 e estava com *0,8ºC*, só logo quando regressar é que poderei ver se baixou ainda mais.
> 
> ...



Exatamente a mesma mínima: *0,8ºC* e exatamente os mesmos comentários, carros cheios de gelo no topo. De salientar o valor de uma nova estação em Queluz (nos 4 caminhos), *2,8ºC*.

Fazer exames às 8h da matina com este frio é chato, a minha mão mal mexia!



Tonton disse:


> E aí vai a humidade em queda livre!!!
> A estação do Belas Clube de Campo regista apenas 16%



Humidade de facto baixa, 32% marcam nas estações mais perto, 38% no meu auriol. A estação de Belas Clube de Campo está a 300 m, por isso a humidade é ainda mais baixa. Daí atingir os* 16,9ºC* e uma mínima de *7ºC *contra os meus 0,8ºC 

Aqui a máxima faz-se agora: *15,3ºC*, exatamente a mesma que tenho em casa , e já se está bem a torrar ao sol. O termómetro da farmácia ao Sol marcava 23ºC...

Dia 12 o meteograma do GFS nas minhas coordenadas dá 1,4ºC de mínima, sabendo que geralmente é sempre 2 a 3ºC abaixo disso posso ter uma surpresa!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 16:01)

Mais 3 fotos de ontem da inversão do Lizandro.

Junto ao rio devia estar uns 4 negativos.
Por  uns minutos tirei a luva, fiquei logo com a mão dormente do frio.




https://ibb.co/0tCwHvn
https://ibb.co/jyTYkd0
https://ibb.co/jz7jDLj


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 16:14)

Tonton disse:


> O contraste deste tempo!!!!!!!!!!



Extremos brutais!! Seiça é aquela base... 
Minima de 6,6 graus negativos
Máxima de 20,1 graus


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 16:19)

Bem a humidade está mesmo baixa, até o Cabo da Roca registou *29%*!


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 16:32)

Boa tarde,

Sem dados de novo... os servidores da netatmo estão off, mas a ultima leitura marcava 38%, depois de às 12:49 ter marcado 29% de HR.
Pena só ter aberto as janelas agora, esta-se melhor na rua, quando entrei em casa parecia um congelador


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 16:40)

remember disse:


> Sim no WU, mas está off de novo...
> Acho que era em Venda do Valador, quando estiver no pc, vejo no histórico.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



@Rachie Encontrei-a, sabia que a tinha no pc, vamos ver se volta a reportar!
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMALVEIR2


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2019 às 16:54)

Tonton disse:


> O contraste deste tempo!!!!!!!!!!


É mesmo impressionante! E já vai nos *11,4°C*. Em 1h desceu 8,7 graus!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 16:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> É mesmo impressionante! E já vai nos *11,4°C*. Em 1h desceu 8,7 graus!



Ontem na caminhada que fiz em vales de Mafra foram surreais as variações de temperaturas, eram 15 h e já não havia sol no vale. Sentia se ar frio do nada ar quente, mistura de massas de ar impressionante.
E junto à ribeira já era tanta humidade que havia aquela hora, 3:30 que estava em formação uma ténue névoa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 18:04)

Mais um foto desta manhã, que tinha ficado aqui esquecida, este vale é atravessado por uma estrada principal alcatroada.
Este vale já foi antigamente um local muito produtivo em termos de hortas.






Agora começa-se já a instalar um arrefecimento acentuado, e amanhã, será mais um dia bem gelado, o que nos vai valendo ainda é o sol, logo ao inicio da manhã.
As silvas estão já a ficarem com as folhas todas roxas, e já estão a cair
Esta tarde já cai-me aqui uma pernada de uma figueira da índia, pois não aguentou o peso do gelo, a minha mãe ainda ouviu ela a cair, tal como se fosse uma pessoa a cortá-la.
Passei esta tarde por uma estrada, num local bastante sombrio, onde ela estava completamente molhada, e que certamente mais logo deverá estar congelada, parecendo-se depois com uma pista de gelo, com cerca de 100 metros de comprimeto.

Seiça segue já com 3.7ºC.


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 18:10)

Hoje, durante o treino senti em alguns sítios bastante humidade, como se num local estivesse ar mais frio e noutro mais quente. Visibilidade brutal para qualquer quadrante.












Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## charlie17 (7 Jan 2019 às 18:29)

A minha mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos -1.6°C. Impressionantes fotos as vossas! Uma estação de Canha, junto à ribeira, registou - 5.6°C mínima! As últimas previsões do Ipma para o próximo fim de semana são bem interessantes com mínimas brutais para certos sítios (para aqui -3, e para Lisboa 2 ou 3 graus).
De momento estou sem conseguir reportar devido aos servidores da Netatmo estarem em manutenção. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Jan 2019 às 18:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por aqui a geada vou bem valente, mas praticamente igual á de ontem, deixo aqui algumas fotos.
> Era este o cenário, aqui á saida de casa, ás 8:50.
> Agora ás 2 da tarde, ainda tenho aqui um balde com água congelado, nos locais á sombra a geada permanece ainda.
> 
> ...





jonas_87 disse:


> Mais 3 fotos de ontem da inversão do Lizandro.
> 
> Junto ao rio devia estar uns 4 negativos.
> Por  uns minutos tirei a luva, fiquei logo com a mão dormente do frio.
> ...


Belas fotos da geada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 18:46)

Tive a tirar a máquina do pó, o crepúsculo de hoje com uma_ lua saída de nova. _Por cima da 1ª antena de muita alta tensão conseguem ver uma estrela solitária, provavelmente só com zoom e aumento de luminosidade. É a _Formalhaut_, está a 25 anos-luz, é uma estrela branca, jovem e a mais brilhante da sua constelação. É a 3a estrela mais próxima da Terra com exoplanetas, sendo um deles 3 vezes maior que Júpiter.






*8,7ºC*

Se olharem agora para Sudoeste conseguem ver a estrela perfeitamente a tilintar ferverosamente, a "lutar contra a nossa atmosfera"


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 19:14)

Seiça

15:30  20,0 graus
16:00  18,8 graus
16:30  13,6 graus
17:00  9,8 graus
17:30  6,5 graus
18:00  3,7 graus
18:30  2,3 graus
19:00  1,2 graus

Quando se fala de acentuado arrefecimento nocturno, aqui está um exemplo, embora extremo.
Neste momento Seiça já deve estar a gear, as 16 h estava calor!
Agradecimento ao proprietário da Quinta que teve a brilhante ideia de instalar uma estação meteorológica.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2019 às 19:21)

A temperatura aqui ainda desceu uma décima em relação ao que tinha relatado. Assim sendo, a mínima foi de *0,7ºC*.

Deixo uma foto que tirei junto da Faculdade de Ciências, no Campo Grande, pelas 07:50. A foto que tirei na horizontal ficou desfocada, portanto aqui fica a vertical. Tirada com o telemóvel em modo HDR.


----------



## fhff (7 Jan 2019 às 19:27)

Por aqui,  já está assim. Merceana, Alenquer


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 19:31)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seiça
> 
> 15:30  20,0 graus
> 16:00  18,8 graus
> ...



Fazendo a taxa de descréscimo de T ao longo do tempo dá cerca de 0,1ºC/minuto! Incrível a zona.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 19:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Seiça
> 
> 15:30  20,0 graus
> 16:00  18,8 graus
> ...





guisilva5000 disse:


> Fazendo a taxa de descréscimo de T ao longo do tempo dá cerca de 0,1ºC/minuto! Incrível a zona.



É simplesmente um local incrível, e provavelmente um dos melhores locais com um enorme potencial, aqui do distrito de Santarém.
Foi mesmo uma excelente ideia por parte do proprietário, instalar no local uma estação meteorológica, de modo a que disponibilizar estes registos maravilhosos a todos nós.
São certamente mais de 13 horas então que o local está a "fazer" gelo, pena é não ser visível fotos do local em questão diariamente, até para se ter uma ideia da acumulação.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 19:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É simplesmente um local incrível, e provavelmente um dos melhores locais com um enorme potencial, aqui do distrito de Santarém.
> Foi mesmo uma excelente ideia por parte do proprietário, instalar no local uma estação meteorológica, de modo a que disponibilizar estes registos maravilhosos a todos nós.
> São certamente mais de 13 horas então que o local está a "fazer" gelo, pena é não ser visível fotos do local em questão diariamente, até para se ter uma ideia da acumulação.



No wunderground o proprietário respondeu a comentários recentemente, estão públicos. É uma questão de pedir fotos.


----------



## Rachie (7 Jan 2019 às 20:15)

remember disse:


> @Rachie Encontrei-a, sabia que a tinha no pc, vamos ver se volta a reportar!
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMALVEIR2


Fixe  obrigada, vai para os favoritos





charlie17 disse:


> A minha mínima de hoje ficou-se pelos -1.6°C. Impressionantes fotos as vossas! Uma estação de Canha, junto à ribeira, registou - 5.6°C mínima! As últimas previsões do Ipma para o próximo fim de semana são bem interessantes com mínimas brutais para certos sítios (para aqui -3, e para Lisboa 2 ou 3 graus).
> De momento estou sem conseguir reportar devido aos servidores da Netatmo estarem em manutenção.
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


Os meus pais vivem entre Canha e Pegões. De facto é uma zona que é bem mais fria no inverno e quente  o verão do que seria de esperar tão perto de Lisboa. A minha mãe está manhã andou a regar o carro e mesmo assim o gelo teimou em não sair...

Pela Venda do Pinheiro, o meu sensor registou 3.5 de mínima.

Hoje fui de manhã cedo para o centro de Lisboa. Na zona da Calçada de Carriche chegou a registar 2° no carro (que deve ter erro, ainda não sei quanto porque comprei há pouco tempo). Estava mesmo muito, muito frio. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 20:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> No wunderground o proprietário respondeu a comentários recentemente, estão públicos. É uma questão de pedir fotos.



Por acaso não sabia, mas até seria boa ideia, que o proprietário se disponibiza-se para se registar aqui no fórum, e colocar as fotos registadas, mas também não se pode pedir tudo, até porque mesmo assim já nos dá uma grande contributo.
Secalhar as fotos seriam de bradar aos céus, parecidas com as do sincelo que tem ocorrido em Mirandela, embora com menos intensidade.
Tenho aqui um Vizinho que tem a casa toda rodeada de grande árvores em sebe, como cedros, ciprestes e pinheiros,talvez mais de 200 árvores no total, todos com mais de 4 metros de altura numa zona baixa, e o que é certo é que a geada não passa para dentro do terreno, salvo a geada negra, de -7ºC, que ocorreu no ano passado, e o vizinho junto que tem olival, estava tudo coberto de branco, e como se passases do congelador para o frigorífico em poucos metros.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2019 às 20:29)

Após umas horas em que o Wunderground esteve off, simplesmente perdi o valor da máxima.
Por isso os dados que tenho são os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica:
Máx: ?
Mín: -0,6°C

Corroios:
Máx: 16,8°C
Mín: -1,8°C
(18,6°C de diferença)

Durante a manhã, devido à mínima, uma camada de 2,5 cm de gelo cobria a Quinta do Marialva de Cima e os carros das pessoas. Na zona do Intermarché, houve ocorrência de sincelo, tendo as árvores ficado brancas. 

Link para aceder à minha estação meteorológica (nos próximos dias colocarei na assinatura): https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICHARNEC6#

Agora estão 5,0°C aqui pela Aroeira e 5,8°C na minha estação. A esta hora esta temperatura costuma significar gelo amanhã de madrugada.

Bons registos da geada de hoje de manhã, dos que vi. Parabéns!


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2019 às 20:38)

auriol 2.4ºC


----------



## charlie17 (7 Jan 2019 às 20:58)

Rachie disse:


> Fixe  obrigada, vai para os favoritosOs meus pais vivem entre Canha e Pegões. De facto é uma zona que é bem mais fria no inverno e quente  o verão do que seria de esperar tão perto de Lisboa. A minha mãe está manhã andou a regar o carro e mesmo assim o gelo teimou em não sair...
> 
> Pela Venda do Pinheiro, o meu sensor registou 3.5 de mínima.
> 
> ...


Sim, até porque nas zonas de Lezírias/Vales é típico, no entanto as inversões térmicas nesse local parecem muito fortes, porque são valores de mínima parecidos com os valores que Chaves e Mirandela têm tido!

Sem sinal ainda dos servidores da Netatmo.


----------



## Tonton (7 Jan 2019 às 21:24)

SpiderVV disse:


> Subida impressionante da temperatura para os 14.7ºC com 20% HR.  Rajada de 29 km/h de nordeste.



Por aqui, também "quente": na casa dos 14ºC com humidade abaixo dos 20%!!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

Boas,

Mínima: 4,0 graus
Máxima: 16,4 graus
Actual: 8,7 graus

Há uma hora atrás fiz Malveira - Alcabideche, e no Pisão o sensor auriol instalado no carro registou 1,7 graus, incrível.
Para se ter noção para quem conhece esta zona, no entroncamento para  Zambujeiro/Murches estavam 10,8 graus.
9 graus de diferença em 50 mts de desnível.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2019 às 21:31)

auriol 1.8ºC


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Jan 2019 às 21:43)

Hoje sem fotos....
Mínima de -3.2°C
Máxima de 18.3°C
Agora já  com 1.6°C


----------



## guisilva5000 (7 Jan 2019 às 22:09)

Tou com medo da mínima de amanhã
Já estão *4ºC* 

Em Belas Clube de Campo uns agradáveis 13ºC e 17% de humidade 

O centro de Lisboa está na estufa:


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 22:11)

AndréGM22 disse:


> Vai arrefecendo e bem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É uma Digoo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jan 2019 às 22:21)

O meu auriol regista agora 4.6ºC.
Encontrei agora outra estação localizada na cidade de Abrantes, com o nome de Madi, regista 0.9ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jan 2019 às 22:26)

Boas, a noite hoje parece-me mais fria que ontem, parece que o dia esteve quente, mas eu disso não sei nada que tive um exame e só comecei a contactar com o mundo depois das 6


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jan 2019 às 22:35)

Temperatura estagnada nos 5,5ºC. Caso amanhã haja novamente geada, talvez consiga algumas fotos. Dependerá da minha vontade de ir bater o dente lá para fora 

Bemposta segue com 0.6ºC, menos 2.8ºC que ontem à mesma hora


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 22:44)

Wow 0,1 graus em Galamares.
Pois é amanhã vou instalar os sensores  na tal zona que falei acima de Colares, estive a preparar a logística.
Fiz um reaproveitamento dos sensores da auriol, ou seja, tenho vários com os fios estragados em que medição out não funciona. Pensei então aproveitar o sensor in, que está em perfeitas condições de medição. Vou colocar cada um dentro de um copo grande de iogurte plástico de forma abriga los do gelo e humidade, para não estragar a medição de temperatura.
É claro a 1,5mts /2 mts do solo,  depois é chegar lá e prender num ramo de árvore.
Está longe de ser perfeito, mas sempre tenho alguns cuidados.
Como estou com tempo, amanhã vou cedo, faço analise onde há mais geada e respectiva medição de temperatura, e instalo o sensor.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2019 às 22:47)

auriol 0.5ºC, estou a pensar em amanhã às 8h ir ali dar um saltinho ao junto da ribeira, quem corre por gosto não cansa


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2019 às 22:47)

Boas!
Fui dar uma volta há pouco e passei pelo vale do Jamor, aqui perto. Fiz medições:




Já se estava a formar geada.
Cá mais para cima, estão *8,0°C* de acordo com o sensor do carro.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2019 às 23:06)

Pessoal não esqueçam na estação de Almotolias, Chamusca que pertence à rede windguru.
Segue com - 1,5 graus.
Como é lógico está num vale, a estação não está avariada. 

https://www.windguru.cz/map/station/?lat=39.028376369235765&lon=-8.461736768089752&zoom=9.75


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Jan 2019 às 23:23)

Boa noite outra vez,
3,7°C e nevoeiro lá fora, 99% de humidade relativa. Cá dentro estão 21,2°C e 44% de humidade relativa.


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

MeteoOeiras segue já com *5,1°C*. Menos 5°C que ontem à mesma hora.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Jan 2019 às 23:45)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por aqui mínima de 3.5°c, e alguma geada, mas nada de mais! Confesso que estava a espera de mais qualquer coisa, mas ainda temos muito frio pela frente  Incrível a baixa humidade dos últimos dois dias, com a lestada a secar tudo por aqui! 
A máxima voltou a ser alta para a atura do ano, 17.7 °c, já visível algum stress hídrico na floresta por aqui 

Tatual: 10.3°c, 46% de HR , e vento fraco predominante de NNE.

Para se ter uma ideia em como a orografia e um ribeiro fazem muita diferença, a cerca de 1km da minha casa uma estação já vai nos 2.9°c! Ou seja, menos 7°c que eu.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (7 Jan 2019 às 23:46)

Seiça já era de novo, que tareia de frio


----------



## dvieira (7 Jan 2019 às 23:55)

Neste momento registo 2,4ºC. 60% HR


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

Boa noite,

Aqui por Mira-Sintra, as mínimas de ontem e de hoje (dias 6 e 7) foram ambas de *2,7ºC*.

Estou localizado numa encosta do vale da ribeira das Jardas (ribeira de Barcarena). Existem também aqui variações grandes de temperatura, embora a diferença de elevação desde mim até ao fundo do vale não ultrapasse os 50 m. Há pouco, cerca das 23h, havia já muita geada nas zonas mais baixas, com o carro a marcar 0ºC. Aqui por cima o cenário é diferente, com a eventual presença de brisa e temperatura estagnada nos 5ºC (entre os 5,6ºC e os 5,9ºC). Veremos até onde cai hoje.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2019 às 00:06)

auriol *-0.1ºC*, siga caminho


----------



## Tonton (8 Jan 2019 às 00:20)

Só uma amostra das diferenças brutais dos vários sítos à volta de Lisboa (desde os 0ºC de Galamares aos 14ºC da Parede), dependentes das condições de localização específicas:


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2019 às 01:42)

despeço me com auriol *-1ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Jan 2019 às 05:29)

Bom dia .... 
Saio para trabalho.
Neste momento temperatura estagnada nos -1.7°.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia,
A temperatura ficou estagnada nos 3°C desde as 3:00, não descendo mais que essa temperatura.
Neste momento continuam os 3°C. Os carros estão novamente congelados.


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2019 às 07:24)

Bom dia.5.9°C. Vento moderado  de NE. Céu limpo. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros .


----------



## celsomartins84 (8 Jan 2019 às 07:37)

Bom dia, hoje a temperatura não foi tão baixa como ontem.. 

Segunda: -3,5°C
Terça: -2°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (8 Jan 2019 às 07:57)

Manto de geada nos campos à volta de  Torres Vedras. Carros cobertos de gelo. Estação do Ipma de Dois Portos marcava 1.5°C às 7.00h


----------



## rmsg (8 Jan 2019 às 07:58)

Mínima de -3,7 ºC, neste momento com -2,9 ºC


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 08:03)

Bom dia,

Hoje um pouco menos agreste que ontem, mas nova mínima baixa, não há quem aguente este briol...

Temperatura actual e mínima, assim como a temperatura sentida neste momento, visibilidade bastante boa, a humidade vai dar um salto não tarda é só aquecer um pouco









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2019 às 08:09)

Bom dia,

A noite prometia, mas a mínima acabou por se ficar nos *4,3ºC*. O sensor Auriol junto ao solo registou *3,7ºC*.
Muita geada pelos campos ao 3º dia consecutivo. Senhor Inverno este, em matéria de frio.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 08:17)

Entretanto no parque Urbano de Santa Iria de Azóia

Qual frio, qual quê 








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 08:20)

Na Canha com -5.8° C  vai lá vai ...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 08:41)

Bom dia,
Hoje é visivel a geada, mas apenas em zonas baixas e de vale, de resto o sol segue já a aquecer este inicio de manhã.

Ontem, estava com pouco tempo, que até me esqueci de dizer, que fez 5 anos, que me juntei a esta família, resta-me agradecer a quem me atura por aqui todos os dias, e espero continuar por cá outros tanto anos, a aprender mais, ainda parece que foi ontem o dia 7/01/14.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2019 às 08:42)

Bom dia.

Mínima igual à de ontem: *0,7ºC*. 

Infelizmente acordei engripado e preferi ficar em casa do que sair à rua em busca da geada. Geada essa que hoje também teve menor expressão, devido a valores mais baixos da humidade em relação aos últimos dias (por exemplo na Bemposta ronda os 70%, quando tem rondado os 98%).

Tirei apenas algumas fotos de casa a carros com gelo, ainda tenho de as passar para o computador.


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jan 2019 às 08:45)

Bom dia. Mínima muito semelhante à de ontem, com 1.3°C, mas não foi preciso andar muito de carro para apanhar temperaturas negativas, bastaram 2 ruas.
Geada razoável nos carros.
Agora, sol e vai aquecendo aos poucos.


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2019 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

7 janvier 2017 5.9°C 11.4°C 16.9°C 0.0mm
7 janvier 2018 3.4°C 7.1°C 10.8°C 0.2mm
7 janvier 2019 -1.7°C 8.0°C 17.8°C 0.0mm 

Agora 6.3° 57% sem vento


----------



## Fall9 (8 Jan 2019 às 08:53)

Mais um dia com geada aqui pelas Caldas, já são bastantes dias consecutivos na zona onde vivo.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (8 Jan 2019 às 08:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pessoal não esqueçam na estação de Almotolias, Chamusca que pertence à rede windguru.
> Segue com - 1,5 graus.
> Como é lógico está num vale, a estação não está avariada.
> 
> https://www.windguru.cz/map/station/?lat=39.028376369235765&lon=-8.461736768089752&zoom=9.75



Bom dia,

Os captores de t de WindGuru têm uma tendência negativa por tempo frio e uma tendência positiva por tempo quente (o seu abrigo é um prende)


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2019 às 09:33)

sempre fui até ali ao vale para comparar, eu aqui o auriol registou minima *-3.1ºC*, quando era 8h lá fui eu assim que o afastei da parede na parte de trás da minha casa desceu logo para *-3.3ºC*, numa altura até que já registava -2.8ºC onde o tinha deixado durante a noite, por isso é que enquanto não tiver dados da estação, no seguimento digo sempre "auriol", quer dizer que é auriol sem protecção e até junto da parede, provavelmente a minha minima certa acaba por ser -3.5/-3.6, hoje. Pronto assim que comecei a descer para o vale (descer na zona mais acentuada, a rua é sempre a descer mas onde acentua é já junto do vale) começou logo a descer a temperatura e senti logo a diferença na pele  tive lá parado um bocado a tirar umas fotos e ver a vista enquanto o auriol estagnava a sua temperatura e só estagnou nos *-5.7ºC!* isto às 8h10min, portanto deve ter chegado aos *-6ºC* à vontade ali, incrível em tão pouca distância tem esta diferença e vá lá que onde me situo acabo por beneficiar um pouco da inversão do vale, acredito noutras zonas da Fajarda a inversão não é tão acentuada como aqui, deixo aqui só para compararem:


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2019 às 09:56)

Bom dia!
Parque da Quinta da Granja (Benfica), *3,5°C*:




Mais tarde publico mais fotos.


----------



## criz0r (8 Jan 2019 às 10:16)

Alvega com amplitudes térmicas de assinalar. Máxima horária de *18,6ºC* ontem e mínima de -*4,2º*C hoje.
Manga curta de dia e casaco polar de noite.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2019 às 10:21)

deixo agora aqui as fotos:

ainda do lado de trás da minha casa:
















onde a descida acentua para o vale:






já no vale (nestas 4 primeiras estava ali a apanhar com os -5.7ºC, como referi na "aventura" de há 1h atrás, enquanto esperava o auriol estagnar andava a tirar estas fotos:


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 10:41)

Boas,

Ora bem acabei por não deixar os sensores no tal sitio perto Colares, não havia geada nem frio, só 4 graus. Estava um brisa talvez tenha sido o sufiente, esse sitio ficará para outra altura.
Resolvi não perder tempo e vir embora, fui então espreitar o Pisão... Estava tudo gelado, impressionante. O auriol às 9e30 horas ainda mediu - 0,7 graus! Acabei por deixar lá os sensores nos dois troços mais gelados do vale, assim amanhã terei as mínimas, caso não me furtem claro. 
Tirei muitas fotos quer com a máquina quer com o telemóvel.
Ficam as do telemóvel, logo partilho mais.
Não é a toa que falo neste sitio, é mesmo impressionante esta inversão. @João Pedro não visites este vale nestas alturas que é agreste. Sais de Cascais com 10 graus, chegas lá tens uma fábrica de gelo com temperatura negativa. 



Na zona do costume que sempre falo, aqui neste local exacto é o ponto mais frio do concelho de Cascais.












Notas:

A temperatura mínima deve ter rondado os - 2,5 graus.
Os telhados de casas/casebres também gelaram, um sinal claro que a inversão foi muito forte, aliás naquele vale isso é sempre um excelente indicativo que a mínima foi bastante baixa. 
Deixei no chão um recipiente com água com uma altura de uns 8 cms/10 cms na zona da geada mais forte, vamos ver como congela.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 11:06)

Tal como pensava, humidade já em queda...






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Jan 2019 às 11:34)

Bom dia pessoal,

Mais uma mínima jeitosa , e nova camada forte de geada! *2.8ºc* , e parece que a pilha da minha estação já com um ano é meio não está aguentar tanta tareia do mesmo  Hoje lá tive disponibilidade , e coragem, claro  e fiz um desvio no caminho para o trabalho para passar por alguns bons locais de inversão aqui na zona! Sai de casa com *3.1ºc* , e apanhei muitos locais abaixo de *0ºc*, no Alambre sítio com um potencial poderoso devido a ser um vale, e ter um ribeiro ( quase seco) o carro marcou *-2.1ºc*  Fica uns registos feitos com pouco tempo, mas com muita vontade 





IMG_3657 by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by
Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by
Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## PaulusLx (8 Jan 2019 às 11:40)

Ao chegar à Atalaia, Almoster, Santarém às 08h55 de hoje, -1,5ºC no termómetro do carro e geada pelos campos


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 12:13)

Rachie disse:


> Fixe  obrigada, vai para os favoritosOs meus pais vivem entre Canha e Pegões. De facto é uma zona que é bem mais fria no inverno e quente  o verão do que seria de esperar tão perto de Lisboa. A minha mãe está manhã andou a regar o carro e mesmo assim o gelo teimou em não sair...
> 
> Pela Venda do Pinheiro, o meu sensor registou 3.5 de mínima.
> 
> ...


Voltou a reportar, verifiquei mesmo agora, vamos ver por quanto tempo.

https://www.wunderground.com/p...station/dashboard?ID=IMALVEIR2

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## dfirmino (8 Jan 2019 às 12:20)

remember disse:


> Voltou a reportar, verifiquei mesmo agora, vamos ver por quanto tempo.
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/p...station/dashboard?ID=IMALVEIR2
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Bom dia. Esta estação é a minha. Vou reportando para o wu sempre que possivel mas não dá para ter o pc ligado 24h por dia ligado a debitar dados.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 12:23)

dfirmino disse:


> Bom dia. Esta estação é a minha. Vou reportando para o wu sempre que possivel mas não dá para ter o pc ligado 24h por dia ligado a debitar dados.


Bem vindo

Mesmo a propósito, podes sempre utilizar um mini PC que consome bastante pouca electricidade.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 12:31)

dfirmino disse:


> Bom dia. Esta estação é a minha. Vou reportando para o wu sempre que possivel mas não dá para ter o pc ligado 24h por dia ligado a debitar dados.


Boas, 
 Bem vindo a este espaço. 

Olha qual foi a tua temperatura mínima de hoje?

Cumprimentos


----------



## dfirmino (8 Jan 2019 às 12:34)

remember disse:


> Bem vindo
> 
> Mesmo a propósito, podes sempre utilizar um mini PC que consome bastante pouca electricidade.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



 A pouco e pouco hei-de chegar lá.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 12:39)

dfirmino disse:


> A pouco e pouco hei-de chegar lá.


Claro, alguma dúvida já sabe!

Por enquanto está assim, a humidade estagnou nos 40%.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## dfirmino (8 Jan 2019 às 12:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Bem vindo a este espaço.
> 
> Olha qual foi a tua temperatura mínima de hoje?
> ...



7,3ºC. No dia 6 foi aos 3,4ºC


----------



## RStorm (8 Jan 2019 às 12:46)

remember disse:


> Na Canha com -5.8° C  vai lá vai ...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Canha é a "Seiça" desta região  Aquela ribeira tem um enorme potencial em inversões  É pena ser um bocado longe, pois adorava ver o belo manto de gelo que me tem sido relatado nestes últimos dias...


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 12:51)

RStorm disse:


> Canha é a "Seiça" desta região  Aquela ribeira tem um enorme potencial em inversões  É pena ser um bocado longe, pois adorava ver o belo manto de gelo que me tem sido relatado nestes últimos dias...


Estranho que na altura que vi era a temperatura que mostrava, mas agora vejo -4.8° C no weathermap da Netatmo, de qualquer maneira fica o registo.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 12:56)

dfirmino disse:


> 7,3ºC. No dia 6 foi aos 3,4ºC



Pensava que essa zona era mais fria. 
No passado Domingo registei - 3 graus/-4 graus em Cheleiros. Estava impressionante.


----------



## dfirmino (8 Jan 2019 às 13:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pensava que essa zona era mais fria.
> No passado Domingo registei - 3 graus/-4 graus em Cheleiros. Estava impressionante.



Eu também estranhei os valores...a estação não está ao nivel do solo. Mas feita comparação com termometro simples de mercúrio, a diferença era de apenas 0,1/0,2ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2019 às 13:35)

Boa tarde, 
Hoje está a ser mais um dia de sol com altas temperaturas. Esteve nevoeiro até às 6:00, mas depois dissipou-se. 
A temperatura ficou estagnada nos 3°C, talvez devido ao nevoeiro, tendo a mínima de hoje sido 2,7°C, ocorrida às 7:50. 
Curioso é que em zonas mais altas a temperatura mínima foi superior a 5°C, e entretanto em Corroios estavam 0,7°C. Pelos vistos, a mínima em Corroios foi de -0,4°C, a quinta mínima consecutiva abaixo de zero. 

Agora estão 13,1°C e céu limpo. 

Dados da minha estação (talvez hoje consiga pôr na minha assinatura  ):https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICHARNEC6


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jan 2019 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada "amena", com mínima de *4,9ºC*. O vento não deixou descer mais.

Por agora sigo com uns agradáveis 15ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Jan 2019 às 14:14)

Boa tarde!
Portanto, acordei de manhã com muita vontade de ir ao parque da Quinta da Granja para ver a geada. Não estava com muitas esperanças pois aqui por Carnaxide o vento soprava bem e não estava assim tanto frio, mas mesmo assim confiei nos meus instintos. Cheguei ao metro do Colégio Militar e já comecei a sentir um friozinho. Qual não é o meu espanto quando entro pelo parque e vejo tudo branquinho. Não foi a maior geada do mundo (tendo em conta que cheguei ás 9:30 e a maior parte já tinha derretido) mas é o suficiente para contentar um lisboeta.  
Seguem as fotos:



DSC_0985 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0987 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0989 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0990 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0993 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0996 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0997 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_0999 by tiago_lco, no Flickr

Levei o sensor para fazer uns registos e...vejam por vocês a potência da inversão por lá:




Registei *3,5ºC* na zona que penso ser a mais fria daquele parque e 5 min depois fui andando para fora do parque e registei *10,6ºC. *Ou seja, uma diferença de 7,1ºC entre dois locais não muito distantes entre si (+/-150 metros).


----------



## RStorm (8 Jan 2019 às 14:23)

Boa Tarde

A manhã voltou a ser fria, mas não tanto como ontem. Hoje a geada foi mais escassa e fraca, e quando saí do trabalho ontem à noite não havia nevoeiro, nem nos locais habituais. Responsável: lestada  

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *1,4ºC *
Máxima: *14,3ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *2,1ºC *
T. Atual: *13,2ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: E / 7,6 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## jamestorm (8 Jan 2019 às 14:39)

Vivi aí muito perto durante anos, essa zona sempre formou muita geada e por vezes fica tudo branco mesmo...zero graus aí em Benfica é algo comum, o ultimo ano que passei aí foi inverno 2014/15 e formou muita geada no parque da quinta da Granja durante dias seguidos. 



Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Portanto, acordei de manhã com muita vontade de ir ao parque da Quinta da Granja para ver a geada. Não estava com muitas esperanças pois aqui por Carnaxide o vento soprava bem e não estava assim tanto frio, mas mesmo assim confiei nos meus instintos. Cheguei ao metro do Colégio Militar e já comecei a sentir um friozinho. Qual não é o meu espanto quando entro pelo parque e vejo tudo branquinho. Não foi a maior geada do mundo (tendo em conta que cheguei ás 9:30 e a maior parte já tinha derretido) mas é o suficiente para contentar um lisboeta.
> Seguem as fotos:
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 16:25)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Portanto, acordei de manhã com muita vontade de ir ao parque da Quinta da Granja para ver a geada. Não estava com muitas esperanças pois aqui por Carnaxide o vento soprava bem e não estava assim tanto frio, mas mesmo assim confiei nos meus instintos. Cheguei ao metro do Colégio Militar e já comecei a sentir um friozinho. Qual não é o meu espanto quando entro pelo parque e vejo tudo branquinho. Não foi a maior geada do mundo (tendo em conta que cheguei ás 9:30 e a maior parte já tinha derretido) mas é o suficiente para contentar um lisboeta.
> Seguem as fotos:
> 
> ...




Boa iniciativa Tiago, nessa inversão lisboeta. 
Por acaso volta e meia passo aí quando vou a caminho da zona Fonte Nova.
Confesso que nunca tinha prestado atenção em termos de climatologia / inversão.


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2019 às 16:31)

Boas!

Aqui por Aveiras tivemos tal como ontem uma manhã fria com muita geada. 

Por agora a tarde segue amena e soalheira.


----------



## fhff (8 Jan 2019 às 16:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pensava que essa zona era mais fria.
> No passado Domingo registei - 3 graus/-4 graus em Cheleiros. Estava impressionante.



Hoje passei no Carvalhal (Cheleiros), cerca das 8:30, e a temperatura junto ao rio era de cerca de 0ºC (leitura do carro). Na Igreja Nova estavam 10ºC. Estranho, em Cheleiros,ser tão alta a mínima.
Manhã ligeiramente menos fria que a de ontem e com um pouco menos de formação de geada. Dois Portos tinha -3ºC às 8:00.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 16:53)

fhff disse:


> Hoje passei no Carvalhal (Cheleiros), cerca das 8:30, e a temperatura junto ao rio era de cerca de 0ºC (leitura do carro). Na Igreja Nova estavam 10ºC. Estranho, em Cheleiros,ser tão alta a mínima.
> Manhã ligeiramente menos fria que a de ontem e com um pouco menos de formação de geada. Dois Portos tinha -3ºC às 8:00.



Interessante  
Isso quer dizer que no Pisão vale da minha zona estava tanto ou mais frio que no lizandro, épico.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Jan 2019 às 16:59)

Na noite passada não foi registada mínima negativa, nem houve inversão térmica devido ao vento. 

Mínima de 3,9°C

Gráficos da estação do aeródromo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Jan 2019 às 18:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Portanto, acordei de manhã com muita vontade de ir ao parque da Quinta da Granja para ver a geada. Não estava com muitas esperanças pois aqui por Carnaxide o vento soprava bem e não estava assim tanto frio, mas mesmo assim confiei nos meus instintos. Cheguei ao metro do Colégio Militar e já comecei a sentir um friozinho. Qual não é o meu espanto quando entro pelo parque e vejo tudo branquinho. Não foi a maior geada do mundo (tendo em conta que cheguei ás 9:30 e a maior parte já tinha derretido) mas é o suficiente para contentar um lisboeta.
> Seguem as fotos:
> 
> ...



Muito bonitas! Díria que os prédios do lado direito ajudam e muito a impedir o sol pela manhã, o que também impede a temperatura de subir muito, "efeitos antropogénicos", digamos.

______

Aqui estagnou a noite toda, humidade também abaixo de 60%, mínima de *2,9ºC*
Máxima de *14,6ºC*

Alguns condutores da rua tiveram a ideia de colocar placas de cartão por fora do pára-brisas durante a noite, devem ter ficado irritados com o gelo


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 19:19)

Fiz há pouco um esboço rápido das medições de temperatura nesta manhã, foi qualquer coisa como isto:
Ar seco e morno nos topos vs ar frio e húmido nos vales, mas claro no Pisão é mesmo outro mundo.
Assim que cheguei ao ponto dos 5,2ºC, era só gelo nas bermas, pensei logo, o vale vai estar todo gelado, e assim foi.
Até um telhado de um  dos muitos edifícios do Centro Social do Pisão que está a 25mts/30 mts do solo tinha gelo!!
É um vale que não ultrapassa os 50 mts de desnivel entre o fundo de vale e topos que rodeiam mesmo.
Aparentemente um valezinho, em termos prácticos, tem uma inversão potente, pois entra em jogo outros factores.

Zona Sombria
Declives  elevados
Vegetação Densa /Rochosa;
Rede hidrográfica;
Vale extremamente encaixado, o que não só proporciona acumulação de ar frio como aprisionamento, ou seja, normalmente o ar frio tende movimentar-se vale abaixo, contudo há troços que é notório que o ar frio fica preso(mais tarde publicarei fotos que mostram isso);
Etc

12ºC de diferença entre a Malveira da Serra e o vale do Pisão, é obra.
Tambem tive practicamente essa diferença quando saí de lá às 10 h, estava 1ºC no Pisão e 12ºC em Alcabideche.


----------



## Sanxito (8 Jan 2019 às 19:36)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a mínima de hoje foi mais elevada do que nas últimas noites, a humidade não desceu tanto, e a máxima foi a mais elevada deste mês. 
Sigo agora com novo arrefecimento, 8.9°c e 77%HR neste momento. 

Os extremos do dia. 
Tmin. 4.6°c (7:02)
Tmax. 17.3°c (16:58)
HR. 93 / 44

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 20:40)

E depois de mais uma tarde bem amena, em que aproveitei para ir e mais um amigo visitar as suas colmeias, e elas estão com uma força brutal, tal como se já estivessem em Março, estão a trabalhar afincadamente no eucalipto e no medronho, e tendo em conta, agora as poucas horas que eles recolhem nectar/pólen, e já estão a pedir por mais umas meias-alças em cima.
Estas tarde com temperaturas na ordem dos 16 a 17ºC, em que até já não é fácil andar dentro do fato de apicultor.

*Meteorologista de Castro Laboreiro seguido por milhares nas redes sociais*

*



*

A paixão pela meteorologia despertou-lhe há "meia dúzia" de anos. "Foi numa manhã em que começou a nevar", recordou Adílio Pereira aos microfones da Rádio Vale do Minho.

Aos 65 anos de idade, este proprietário de um café em Castro Laboreiro, em Melgaço, é hoje seguido por milhares de pessoas nas redes sociais. Chamam-lhe carinhosamente de meteorologista ou então o homem do tempo. Acorda cedo. De forma quase sagrada, todas as manhãs descreve o estado do tempo onde vive e as previsões do que está para vir. Tirando partido das afamadas quedas de neve, Abílio Pereira começou a captar a atenção dos locais, de turistas e da própria comunicação social. Nos dias que passam, já é muito raro existir nas redondezas quem não conheça o meteorologista de Castro Laboreiro.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/vi...K0vfsoyttHDH_mZZg00ldHSsdloe_jsW9y2ml7TxQzTfs

Aproveito para deixar aqui esta notícia e perguntar se alguém conheçe este senhor, a sua página nas redes sociais, porque eu não o estou a reconhecer.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2019 às 21:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ora bem acabei por não deixar os sensores no tal sitio perto Colares, não havia geada nem frio, só 4 graus. Estava um brisa talvez tenha sido o sufiente, esse sitio ficará para outra altura.
> Resolvi não perder tempo e vir embora, fui então espreitar o Pisão... Estava tudo gelado, impressionante. O auriol às 9e30 horas ainda mediu - 0,7 graus! Acabei por deixar lá os sensores nos dois troços mais gelados do vale, assim amanhã terei as mínimas, caso não me furtem claro.
> ...


 Pelo contrário João, agora é que era uma boa altura para o visitar, já que adoro o frio!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2019 às 21:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Mais uma mínima jeitosa , e nova camada forte de geada! *2.8ºc* , e parece que a pilha da minha estação já com um ano é meio não está aguentar tanta tareia do mesmo  Hoje lá tive disponibilidade , e coragem, claro  e fiz um desvio no caminho para o trabalho para passar por alguns bons locais de inversão aqui na zona! Sai de casa com *3.1ºc* , e apanhei muitos locais abaixo de *0ºc*, no Alambre sítio com um potencial poderoso devido a ser um vale, e ter um ribeiro ( quase seco) o carro marcou *-2.1ºc* Fica uns registos feitos com pouco tempo, mas com muita vontade
> 
> ...


Ver assim os campos e as ervas altas todos branquinhos no meio das árvores cria um efeito meio surreal  A primeira, a última e a terceira a contar do fim estão mesmo bonitas  (e as outras também )


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 21:21)

Aqui ficam mais registos de hoje.
Amanhã partilho os registos com respectivos sensores caso não tenham sido roubados lol
Foi uma geada bem forte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 21:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui ficam mais registos de hoje.
> Amanhã partilho os registos com respectivos sensores caso não tenham sido roubados lol
> Foi uma geada bem forte.



@jonas_87, essas casa que se ve nas fotos, com o telhado, é a mesma que tens feito os registos noutras alturas, eu reconhecia logo por ter o telhado coberto de gelo, e por ser nesse vale que só de ver a encosta lá atrás já dá para ter uma ideia do frio que deve fazer por lá.
Sabes se ainda é habitada por alguém, e sabes dizer se em alguma altura do dia o sol, ainda espreita por aí, ou é sempre "noite".
Eu conheço aqui um local, que se chama o Vale Escuro, e nome já diz tudo, o sol pouco chega a espreitar por lá nestes dias, os eucaliptos não o deixam aparecer, passa uma estrada pelo meio do vale, onde de um lado é uma encosta de montado e do outro é uma encostra de eucaliptal.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2019 às 21:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aqui ficam mais registos de hoje.
> Amanhã partilho os registos com respectivos sensores caso não tenham sido roubados lol
> Foi uma geada bem forte.


Pode ser que os ladrões tenham medo do frio!  Aquela árvore na segunda foto tem a casca tão branquinha que parece estar coberta de gelo


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 21:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Pode ser que os ladrões tenham medo do frio!  Aquela árvore na segunda foto tem a casca tão branquinha que parece estar coberta de gelo



Sim havia árvores com gelo, confesso que fiquei impressionado, a fazer lembrar Janeiro de 2017. Inversão potente no Pisão.
Espero que não tenham roubado os sensores. Já lá perdi 250 euros num datalogger lol Roubado em 2015, foi lixado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 21:53)

Pedro1993 disse:


> @jonas_87, essas casa que se ve nas fotos, com o telhado, é a mesma que tens feito os registos noutras alturas, eu reconhecia logo por ter o telhado coberto de gelo, e por ser nesse vale que só de ver a encosta lá atrás já dá para ter uma ideia do frio que deve fazer por lá.
> Sabes se ainda é habitada por alguém, e sabes dizer se em alguma altura do dia o sol, ainda espreita por aí, ou é sempre "noite".
> Eu conheço aqui um local, que se chama o Vale Escuro, e nome já diz tudo, o sol pouco chega a espreitar por lá nestes dias, os eucaliptos não o deixam aparecer, passa uma estrada pelo meio do vale, onde de um lado é uma encosta de montado e do outro é uma encostra de eucaliptal.



Em 2013 fiz um trabalho na faculdade sobre este vale, e na altura uma das análises que fiz foi precisamente o cálculo de horas de sol em algumas zonas do vale, para então justificar a forte inversão térmica. Conclui se que nos dias mais pequenos do ano havia sítios que não tinham 1 hora sequer de sol. Actualmente o sol chega lá mas ainda são poucas horas. A primeira casa não é habitada mas o dono mora precisamente do lado onde tirei a foto. Conheço o fruto do estudo que fiz em 2013, pois deixou m instalar um datalogger na propriedade dele.  Em relação a esse sitio que falas essas estradas são um perigo pode se perfeitamente formar gelo,
________

8,5ºC estaveis.


----------



## Rachie (8 Jan 2019 às 22:03)

remember disse:


> @Rachie Encontrei-a, sabia que a tinha no pc, vamos ver se volta a reportar!
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IMALVEIR2


Apanhei-a online  mas parece-me que há-de estar mais frio que isto... No vale de São Giao marca 6°

Estou a caminho de casa vinda de casa dos meus pais em Pegões. Lá o carro marcava 3° (o erro já descobri, estará a marcar 1.5 acima). Estou agora na zona do Passil / Atalaia e marca 2° brrrrr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: 5 a chegar à ponte e já se percebe que vai formar nevoeiro

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 22:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Em 2013 fiz um trabalho na faculdade sobre este vale, e na altura uma das análises que fiz foi precisamente o cálculo de horas de sol em algumas zonas do vale, para então justificar a forte inversão térmica. Conclui se que nos dias mais pequenos do ano havia sítios que não tinham 1 hora sequer de sol. Actualmente o sol chega lá mas ainda são poucas horas. A primeira casa não é habitada mas o dono mora precisamente do lado onde tirei a foto. Conheço o fruto do estudo que fiz em 2013, pois deixou m instalar um datalogger na propriedade dele.  Em relação a esse sitio que falas essas estradas são um perigo pode se perfeitamente formar gelo,
> ________
> 
> 8,5ºC estaveis.



Obrigado pela informação detalhada, pois foi o que eu tinha calculado, que as horas de sol nessa zona seriam mesmo poucas, foi um bom estudo, num local bem interessante que fizeste.
O local que falei em cima, a estrada é meramente rural de terra batida, agora no outro maior vale aqui da zona, que é o o do Furadouro, aí a estrada é alcatroada, e com bastante afluencia, onde eu também passo por lá todos os dias de manhã para ir trabalhar, pelo menos a berma da estrada nota-se sempre a brilhar, é sempre preciso muito cuidado, pois em caso de despiste, as rebanceiras são bem perigosas.
Acho que merecia um acompanhamento constante por parte das autoridades até de modo a prevenirem algum acidente.
Já no ano passado quando cortaram a estrada devido á estrada ter ficado submersa, a alternativa é um desvio, de mais de 6 km.

Fica uma foto desse local, em que vejo bem o gelo a brilhar junto á berma.
https://www.google.com/maps/@39.413...4!1s4BK8GtNVmPGi2ElKYqCjvw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2019 às 22:29)

1.8ºC auriol


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 22:40)

Entretanto Seiça segue já está a "fabricar" gelo por lá no seu verdadeiro congelado.
Regista -1.4ºC-


----------



## Rachie (8 Jan 2019 às 22:44)

Cheguei a casa, o carro marcava 7° o que bate certo com o sensor da varanda.
Venda do valador continua a marcar 11°. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2019 às 22:45)

Disseram-me que ontem no Freixial, pelas 6h30, estavam *-5ºC*. Esta localidade fica a cerca de 100 metros de altitude e está rodeada de serras.

--

Por aqui sigo neste momento com 5,7ºC estagnadíssimos.


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 22:54)

Rachie disse:


> Cheguei a casa, o carro marcava 7° o que bate certo com o sensor da varanda.
> Venda do valador continua a marcar 11°.
> 
> 
> ...



A nossa conversa fez com que o proprietário da estação se registasse no fórum e explicasse que apenas têm a mesma ligada ao WU quando pode.
É normal deixou de reportar à 2 horas.


----------



## Rachie (8 Jan 2019 às 23:18)

remember disse:


> A nossa conversa fez com que o proprietário da estação se registasse no fórum e explicasse que apenas têm a mesma ligada ao WU quando pode.
> É normal deixou de reportar à 2 horas.


Ah, isso explica. Pensei que estivesse num local abrigado e tivesse a diferença por isso.
Muito obrigada pela informação. Espero que ele consiga ter as condições para poder tê-la mais tempo online. Seria muito útil. E que participe também no fórum. Sinto-me sozinha por estas bandas depois de ter tido tantos vizinhos em Almada 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 23:22)

Rachie disse:


> Ah, isso explica. Pensei que estivesse num local abrigado e tivesse a diferença por isso.
> Muito obrigada pela informação. Espero que ele consiga ter as condições para poder tê-la mais tempo online. Seria muito útil. E que participe também no fórum. Sinto-me sozinha por estas bandas depois de ter tido tantos vizinhos em Almada
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk



Qual foi a máxima e mínima que tiveste hoje?


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 23:26)

@Pedro1993 
Espreita aqui uma parte do estudo. 




------

7,7 graus


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (8 Jan 2019 às 23:39)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi mais do mesmo. A temperatura foi um pouco mais alta, e apesar do nevoeiro durante a madrugada, não houve nenhum caso especial a não ser a geada que cobre os campos em todos os últimos dias.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 2,9°C
Nevoeiro durante 6 horas

Corroios:
Máx: 17,2°C
Mín: -0,8°C
(quase 19 graus de diferença! )
Nevoeiro durante 7 horas



>



Isso é um estudo feito pela Infraestruturas de Portugal ou é um estudo feito por amadores? É que a N247 nessa zona já não é estrada nacional há vários anos, mas sim estrada regional. Algumas placas até já foram modificadas, outras nem por isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Jan 2019 às 23:39)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Disseram-me que ontem no Freixial, pelas 6h30, estavam *-5ºC*. Esta localidade fica a cerca de 100 metros de altitude e está rodeada de serras.
> 
> --
> 
> Por aqui sigo neste momento com 5,7ºC estagnadíssimos.



Completando o post:
Não me admiro esse valor, a configuração do terreno é curiosa!! 
Um autêntico buraco.


----------



## david 6 (8 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

1.5ºC auriol, está calor hoje


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

Bem, despeço-me com 5.9º C e 75% de HR, mais humidade que ontem à mesma hora

dados de hoje:
Máxima: 15.5º C
Mínima: 2.2º C

dados de ontem (servidores netatmo off): 
Máxima: 16.7º C
Mínima: 1.5º C

Vamos ver o que nos reserva a madrugada


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2019 às 00:01)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Boa noite,
> Hoje foi mais do mesmo. A temperatura foi um pouco mais alta, e apesar do nevoeiro durante a madrugada, não houve nenhum caso especial a não ser a geada que cobre os campos em todos os últimos dias.
> 
> Dados do dia de hoje:
> ...



Foi feito por mim, sim o nome  continua a ser N247 mas na prática cada concelho por onde a mesma atravessa é responsabel pela sua manutenção.
Pelo menos Cascais e Sintra sei que é assim.


----------



## charlie17 (9 Jan 2019 às 00:19)

Mais uma noite gelada para juntar às próximas que aí vêm, estou curioso para saber a média das mínimas deste mês...
Depois dos servidores da Netatmo ressuscitarem, a mínima que hoje tive foi *-1.6ºC*.
Sigo agora com *3.7ºC. *


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2019 às 00:52)

remember disse:


> Qual foi a máxima e mínima que tiveste hoje?


Quando fui para ver já passava da meia noite, mas esta manhã quando saí tinha já marcado 6.1 de mínima, mais coisa menos coisa. Pode ter ainda descido um pouco, vi a temperatura por volta das 7h. A máxima não tenho ideia.
Amanhã trabalho de casa, vou acompanhar melhor. 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Jan 2019 às 01:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa iniciativa Tiago, nessa inversão lisboeta.
> Por acaso volta e meia passo aí quando vou a caminho da zona Fonte Nova.
> Confesso que nunca tinha prestado atenção em termos de climatologia / inversão.


Uma inversão citadina. 
Descobri este local por acaso enquanto ia para a faculdade. A frescura que se sente sempre ao passar por lá ativou o meu _desconfiómetro_ de inversões e hoje confirmei a minha suspeita. 


guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bonitas! Díria que os prédios do lado direito ajudam e muito a impedir o sol pela manhã, o que também impede a temperatura de subir muito, "efeitos antropogénicos", digamos.


Exatamente, os edifícios altos têm muita influência.


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2019 às 02:00)

mais quentinha esta noite  , despeço me com *-0.3ºC* auriol


----------



## dfirmino (9 Jan 2019 às 02:08)

Sigo com 8,4ºC. Máxima do dia 16,6ºC.


----------



## celsomartins84 (9 Jan 2019 às 07:34)

Bom dia, hoje a temperatura não variou muito em relação a ontem!

Segunda: -3,5°C
Terça: -2°C
Quarta: -1,5°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (9 Jan 2019 às 07:39)

Bom dia,

Segue o 3º dia abaixo dos *5ºC* com mínima de *4,9ºC*. Mais uma dose de Geada pelos campos.


----------



## Geopower (9 Jan 2019 às 07:52)

Bom dia. 3.4°C. Vento fraco de leste. Céu limpo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2019 às 08:02)

Bom dia.

Hoje menos frio, mínima de *2,0ºC* (até ter saído de casa).

Fiz o mesmo que na segunda-feira, sair de casa pelas 7h15 e apanhar o autocarro para a faculdade. Comparando com esse dia, hoje ligeiramente menos frio, muito menos humidade e consequentemente muito menos geada. Ainda assim, muitos locais tinham geada, mas obviamente em menos quantidade (incluindo o jardim da Faculdade de Ciências, no Campo Grande).

Pelas 07h25 a farmácia do LoureShopping registava -2ºC, quando na terça-feira registava -3ºC (diferença mínima).


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2019 às 08:17)

Bom dia. Mínima de hoje registada pelo meu sensor 5.6°
Olhando para o parque, a branqueza da relva faz-me crer que é geada (desculpem mas não tenho coragem de ir confirmar )

Aos mais entendidos, moro no 3° andar. Poderá ser que registe temperaturas mais altas que à superficie? Sempre pensei que era preciso mais frio que isto para se formar geada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2019 às 08:30)

Rachie disse:


> Bom dia. Mínima de hoje registada pelo meu sensor 5.6°
> Olhando para o parque, a branqueza da relva faz-me crer que é geada (desculpem mas não tenho coragem de ir confirmar )
> 
> Aos mais entendidos, moro no 3° andar. Poderá ser que registe temperaturas mais altas que à superficie? Sempre pensei que era preciso mais frio que isto para se formar geada.
> ...


Bom dia, já era para ter perguntado, onde tens o sensor instalado? Tem abrigo? Está fixo à parede?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2019 às 08:33)

Bom dia, 

Hoje mais quente de novo, tem vindo a subir. Também tem havido menos humidade, os carros estão cheios  de geada. Temperatura mínima de hoje e actual.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2019 às 08:37)

Bom dia, 

1.8° 86% hum sem vento


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2019 às 08:43)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, já era para ter perguntado, onde tens o sensor instalado? Tem abrigo? Está fixo à parede?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Está preso à varanda com braçadeiras de serrilha sem tocar noutras superfícies, mas abrigado não consegui ainda. Aqui tenho pouco onde abrigar os sensores devido à exposição da casa. 
Nas traseiras pus o sensor dentro da caixa do esquentador, mas no inverno o sol bate lá e como é em metal os valores são sempre inflacionados.

Tenho noção que qualquer um dos dois não está protegido como deveria e por isso os valores nunca serão 100% fidedignos. Mas ao menos vou tendo uma ideia 

Ainda não tive tempo, mas quero ir ao tópico que explica como se faz um RS para ver se consigo fazer um.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Jan 2019 às 08:49)

Rachie disse:


> Bom dia. Mínima de hoje registada pelo meu sensor 5.6°
> Olhando para o parque, a branqueza da relva faz-me crer que é geada (desculpem mas não tenho coragem de ir confirmar )
> 
> Aos mais entendidos, moro no 3° andar. Poderá ser que registe temperaturas mais altas que à superficie? Sempre pensei que era preciso mais frio que isto para se formar geada.
> ...



Se calhar vou dizer uma grande asneira, mas do que me lembro das minhas longínquas aulas de físico-química, o solo/vegetação tem uma condutividade térmica maior que o ar, isto é, o solo/vegetação perde calor mais rapidamente que o ar. Neste sentido, a temperatura junto ao solo será sempre* mais baixa que a do ar. Completando o exemplo, os materiais metálicos ainda têm maior condutividade térmica, por isso é que por vezes há geada nos carros mas na relva não. 

* em situações como as destes dias, com céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.

Alguém mais entendido nesta matéria que complete ou corrija


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2019 às 08:54)

Rachie disse:


> Está preso à varanda com braçadeiras de serrilha sem tocar noutras superfícies, mas abrigado não consegui ainda. Aqui tenho pouco onde abrigar os sensores devido à exposição da casa.
> Nas traseiras pus o sensor dentro da caixa do esquentador, mas no inverno o sol bate lá e como é em metal os valores são sempre inflacionados.
> 
> Tenho noção que qualquer um dos dois não está protegido como deveria e por isso os valores nunca serão 100% fidedignos. Mas ao menos vou tendo uma ideia
> ...


Pronto, o problema pode estar mesmo aí, deve estar próximo de metal, tens que arranjar um abrigo para isso, já partilhei alguns tutoriais no tópico do RS, vou meter lá mais alguns.

Alguma dúvida já sabes... @Duarte Sousa também tenho essa ideia, mesmo em experiências que fiz antes de chegar ao RS final notei essas situações.

Estava aqui a ver em alternativa tens o netatmo weathermap tens uma estação instalada junto ao colégio de Santo André, desconheço é a sua fiabilidade.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2019 às 09:05)

Boas,

Ora bem não me furtaram os sensores no Pisão . 
Mínimas de - 1,8 graus e - 1,4 graus.
Cheguei estavam se a registar practicamente esses valores. O termómetro conta kms registou - 1,4 graus, portanto tudo em sintonia. Havia menos de geada, logo posto fotos.


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2019 às 09:06)

@Duarte Sousa @remember  Muito Obrigada a ambos 
Vou de facto tentar corrigir esta situação, mas o tempo tem andado um pouco escasso


----------



## Toby (9 Jan 2019 às 10:32)

Bom dia,

Não exatamente, um gás ao estado gasoso aquece/resfria mais rapidamente que um gás ao estado líquido e mais rapidamente que um corpo sólido, 
contrariamente a perda calor de fria será muito rápida num gás, dentro pouco menos num gás ao estado líquido (princípio dos airco) e ainda menos sobre um corpo sólido.
A perda de um corpo sólido vai depender o seu composion/densidade molecular.
Um gás ao estado gasoso não irradia o seu calor/frio, um gás líquido ao efeito oposto, mas um corpo sólida fibra de seda artificial o seu calor/frio.


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2019 às 10:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Se calhar vou dizer uma grande asneira, mas do que me lembro das minhas longínquas aulas de físico-química, o solo/vegetação tem uma condutividade térmica maior que o ar, isto é, o solo/vegetação perde calor mais rapidamente que o ar. Neste sentido, a temperatura junto ao solo será sempre* mais baixa que a do ar. Completando o exemplo, os materiais metálicos ainda têm maior condutividade térmica, por isso é que por vezes há geada nos carros mas na relva não.
> 
> * em situações como as destes dias, com céu limpo e vento praticamente nulo.
> 
> Alguém mais entendido nesta matéria que complete ou corrija



É isso mesmo, as superfícies perdem calor mais depressa que o ar. E claro depende do tipo de superfície, areia, pedra, etc., arrefece mais do que outras superfícies. Seja como for, é por esse facto que a temperatura junto ao solo é mais baixa (alta) durante a noite (dia), e esse frio (calor) vai-se "propagando" para a camada acima, tanto mais quanto mais "parado" estiver o ar. Daí com a existência de vento as inversões serem mais fracas, e muitas vezes nem ao nível de medição (2m) chegarem, ficando limitadas ao solo. Pelo contrário, na ausência total de vento, essa camada de inversão é mais extensa verticalmente.

E sim, respondendo à pergunta inicial da @Rachie, sim, durante a noite à partida terás sempre temperaturas mais altas no 3º andar do que à medição standard (2m) e ainda mais do que à superfície. Maiores as diferenças quanto menor o vento.
Não é anormal observar-se geada em algumas superfícies (p.ex carros) com temperatura do ar medida em condições standard a rondar os 5º, na ausência de vento.


----------



## Tonton (9 Jan 2019 às 11:25)

rozzo disse:


> É isso mesmo, as superfícies perdem calor mais depressa que o ar. E claro depende do tipo de superfície, areia, pedra, etc., arrefece mais do que outras superfícies. Seja como for, é por esse facto que a temperatura junto ao solo é mais baixa (alta) durante a noite (dia), e esse frio (calor) vai-se "propagando" para a camada acima, tanto mais quanto mais "parado" estiver o ar. Daí com a existência de vento as inversões serem mais fracas, e muitas vezes nem ao nível de medição (2m) chegarem, ficando limitadas ao solo. Pelo contrário, na ausência total de vento, essa camada de inversão é mais extensa verticalmente.
> 
> E sim, respondendo à pergunta inicial da @Rachie, sim, durante a noite à partida terás sempre temperaturas mais altas no 3º andar do que à medição standard (2m) e ainda mais do que à superfície. Maiores as diferenças quanto menor o vento.
> Não é anormal observar-se geada em algumas superfícies (p.ex carros) com temperatura do ar medida em condições standard a rondar os 5º, na ausência de vento.



Rozzo, como o Toby escreveu, isso das superfícies não é verdade: o ar arrefece mais depressa do que as superfícies sólidas.
Agora, não se pode esquecer o princípio dinâmico de que o ar frio desce e o quente ascende, e, por isso, junto ao solo e mais ainda em vales / depressões de terreno (em que o ar fica "encaixado" quando não há vento), haverá sempre mais concentração de ar frio.


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2019 às 11:34)

Obrigada a todos pelas explicações


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2019 às 11:39)

Tonton disse:


> Rozzo, como o Toby escreveu, isso das superfícies não é verdade: o ar arrefece mais depressa do que as superfícies sólidas.
> Agora, não se pode esquecer o princípio dinâmico de que o ar frio desce e o quente ascende, e, por isso, junto ao solo e mais ainda em vales / depressões de terreno (em que o ar fica "encaixado" quando não há vento), haverá sempre mais concentração de ar frio.



Respondi no Seguimento Livre, para não entupir este tópico.


----------



## Manuel Amador (9 Jan 2019 às 11:43)

A reportar pela primeira vez este ano é a Oeste nada de novo Céu Azul e temperaturas baixas, no entanto não posso deixar de mencionar o calor que se faz sentir no pico da tarde
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2019 às 11:50)

Bom dia. 
Sigo com 10.8°c e 70%HR. 
A mínima desta noite foi de 3.1°c pelas 5:41.

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2019 às 11:52)

minima auriol *-1.8ºC*, mais quente hoje


----------



## david 6 (9 Jan 2019 às 12:25)

hoje acordei mais tarde por volta das 10h então pouca geada vi, pela pouca geada que ainda havia às 10h notou se que não deve ter sido tão forte como nos outros dias, achei interessante que pelas 11h30min num ponto do vale, numa valeta a água ainda estava congelada:


----------



## dfirmino (9 Jan 2019 às 12:28)

Boa tarde. 15,7ºC neste momento, 40%HR.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 13:34)

Boa tarde, 
Por aqui mais um dia que começou com geada fraca, em locais mais elevados, e bem forte nos vales do costume.
Agora é o sol e o céu limpo que marcam presença.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jan 2019 às 14:08)

Boa tarde,

Mais uma madrugada sem grande coisa a relatar. Mínima de *5,4ºC* por aqui.
Pelas 4:00, junto à ribeira das Jardas (numa localização a cerca de 1 km de mim) medi 0ºC com o carro.

Fazendo um resumo dos últimos dias, em termos de mínimas:
04/01: 5,1ºC
05/01: 4,1ºC
06/01: *2,7ºC*
07/01: *2,7ºC*
08/01: 4,9ºC
09/01: 5,4ºC


----------



## RStorm (9 Jan 2019 às 14:22)

Boa Tarde

Manhã novamente fria e com céu limpo, mas com pouca geada, só nos locais mais abrigados. O nevoeiro surgiu ao inicio da madrugada, mas rapidamente se dissipou com a chegada do vento de leste.
Agora o vento acalmou e a tarde segue um pouco mais quente que as dos últimos dias.

Extremos de ontem:  

Mínima:* 2,1ºC* 
Máxima: *13,8ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *2,3ºC *
T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2019 às 16:04)

João Pedro disse:


> Ver assim os campos e as ervas altas todos branquinhos no meio das árvores cria um efeito meio surreal  A primeira, a última e a terceira a contar do fim estão mesmo bonitas (e as outras também )



Completamente João, no Domingo quando sai de casa por volta das 10.30H , até ouvi uma criança no café a perguntar aos pais se tinha nevado, tal a brutalidade de geada em grande parte da Vila 
Ah, Obrigado 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Quanto ao tempo ,

Madrugada e manhã fria , e tarde novamente muito quente para a altura do ano! Por aqui secura total  Ontem de manhã dei uma volta pela serra , e já não encontrei uma única poça de água, tal como a humidade à superfície já não vai sendo muita! Os próximos dias com vento moderado de leste ainda vão agravar mais a situação! Andamos entretidos com o frio e belezas inerentes, é verdade , e ele fazia falta de facto, mas a grande verdade e que já chovia mesmo alguma coisa, e olhando os modelos sinceramente não vejo mudança de padrão à vista . Os próximos dias vão sim , fazer "doer" os ossos à quem tiver que andar exposto ao frio  Assim de repente recordo-me de três meses de Janeiro assim, 2009, 2005, e 2017! O primeiro todos sabemos como acabou , com o épico nevão em grande parte do país, que saudades desses dias 9 e 10 Janeiro de 2009  Os outros dois, com as maiores secas na nossa história recente! Enfim, são apenas lembranças da minha cabeça! Sabemos como a meteorologia é volátil, e tudo muda em menos de um fósforo!

Mínima - 4.1ºc
Tatual - 17.9ºc
30% de HR
Vento -  Fraco/nulo.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2019 às 16:33)

Tarde quente por Coimbra, tive que andar ao sol e acabei por ter que me pôr só com uma camisola e de mangas arregaçadas para me poder aguentar!


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Os próximos dias vão sim , fazer "doer" os ossos à quem tiver que andar exposto ao frio  Assim de repente recordo-me de três meses de Janeiro assim, 2009, 2005, e 2017! O primeiro todos sabemos como acabou , com o épico nevão em grande parte do país, que saudades desses dias 9 e 10 Janeiro de 2009  Os outros dois, com as maiores secas na nossa história recente! Enfim, são apenas lembranças da minha cabeça! Sabemos como a meteorologia é volátil, e tudo muda em menos de um fósforo!


Acho que estás a comparar coisas incomparáveis, sim esses três meses tiveram todos episódios frios, mas em 2009 choveu imenso (mais em termos de dias de chuva do que de quantidade em si, mas mesmo assim), enquanto que em 2005 não choveu quase nada.


----------



## jamestorm (9 Jan 2019 às 16:35)

mínima de -1 por aqui, com bastante geada novamente...mas o mesmo incrível é o Calor à tarde, acho que nao me lembro de um Janeiro com estas diferenças brutais, à tarde fica calor anda-se de manga curta no campo!! Hoje às 15h estavam 19ºC graus aqui!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2019 às 16:53)

N_Fig disse:


> Tarde quente por Coimbra, tive que andar ao sol e acabei por ter que me pôr só com uma camisola e de mangas arregaçadas para me poder aguentar!
> 
> Acho que estás a comparar coisas incomparáveis, sim esses três meses tiveram todos episódios frios, mas em 2009 choveu imenso (mais em termos de dias de chuva do que de quantidade em si, mas mesmo assim), enquanto que em 2005 não choveu quase nada.



Então fui eu que não me expressei da melhor forma, desculpa! Aquilo a que me referia acima de tudo era a sinóptica desses três anos numa certa altura de Janeiro em relação ao actual padrão em que nos encontramos , em termos de precipitação o de 2009 (ano hidrológico)  , não tem sequer comparação com os outros dois, claro


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jan 2019 às 17:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Então fui eu que não me expressei da melhor forma, desculpa! Aquilo a que me referia acima de tudo era a sinóptica desses três anos numa certa altura de Janeiro em relação ao actual padrão em que nos encontramos , em termos de precipitação o de 2009 (ano hidrológico)  , não tem sequer comparação com os outros dois, claro


Lendo melhor, acho que fui eu que interpretei mal


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2019 às 18:02)

N_Fig disse:


> Lendo melhor, acho que fui eu que interpretei mal [/QUOTE
> 
> Na boa,o pessoal vai se entendendo  Bonito pôr-do-sol la fora, pena estar enfiado numa sala


----------



## remember (9 Jan 2019 às 18:14)

Boa tarde,

Problema resolvido, a estação já se sentia um pouco só  agora com dados do vento de novo.

Hoje, lá fui ao treino, é impressionante as correntes de ar que se sentem no parque urbano da Póvoa de Santa Iria. Ora quente, ora frio, assim que se desce a ponte que passa a linha do comboio sente-se logo um ar fresco nas pernas.

Provavelmente muito mais frio, do que deste lado...

14.4° C, 66% de HR e vento fraco de SO.

Fotos durante o treino e da estação já completa de novo.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 18:14)

Chegei agora á pouco de uma caminhada de 8 km, e ao chegar a casa ainda tive direito a um bonito por do sol, em tons de rosa, e trazia apenas uma sweat-shirt, pois ao meio da tarde, estava a morrer de calor, e passei agora por alguns vales onde se notava já um grande arrefecimento.
E a parte melhor é que já se nota que os dias já estão a crescer, e ainda não chegamos ao dia 20 de Janeiro.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Jan 2019 às 20:14)

Boa noite,
Hoje não pude acompanhar o fórum por questões pessoais. 
Mais um dia igualzinho aos outros passou, com uma temperatura um pouco mais alta do que nos dias anteriores. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 19,3°C 
Mín: 2,1°C

Corroios
Máx: 17,5°C
Mín: 0,8°C 

Agora estão 8,3°C e céu limpo, com uma brisa fresca que acentua a sensação de frio.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2019 às 21:45)

Boas pessoal

Aqui estão os registos de hoje no Pisão.
Rendeu 2 mínimas negativas conforme os sensores mostram.































Sensores nos abrigos.

Mínima de - 1,8 graus



Mínima de - 1,4 graus








Já que fui de bike, uma verdadeira loucura pois atravessar o vale com - 1,5 graus parecia que estava andar dentro de um congelador.





Resolvi partilhar com todos um registo diferente, aqui fica o vídeo que fiz também hoje com a gopro  no peito em modo super view. Vejam com resolução máxima.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Aqui estão os registos de hoje no Pisão.
> Rendeu 2 mínimas negativas conforme os sensores mostram.
> ...


Um simples "like" não chega para te agradecer o enriquecimento que dás a este fórum João, obrigado pela tua dedicação, e por o partilhares connosco  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jan 2019 às 22:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Um simples "like" não chega para te agradecer o enriquecimento que dás a este fórum João, obrigado pela tua dedicação, e por o partilhares connosco
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Obrigado Ricardo. 
Tendo interesse e disponibilidade, acabo por fazer  com todo gosto. Este sítio está tão perto de casa, que era um crime não captar registos, e capto por serem únicos em todo o concelho. Claro que há geada noutros pontos, mas a nível de temperatura não dá qualquer hipótese, nisso o Pisão é letal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 22:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Aqui estão os registos de hoje no Pisão.
> Rendeu 2 mínimas negativas conforme os sensores mostram.
> ...



Parabéns @jonas_87, pelas excelentes fotos, e uma vídeo maravilhoso, onde percorres um vale bastante interessante, por momentos ainda pensei que era eu a conduzir aí a bike, que também é uma coisa que gosto muito de fazer nos tempos livres, ando sempre a descobir novos trilhos, a boa qualidade de imagem também ajuda, pois consegues ver tudo muito detalhado.
Para completar só faltava aí a ribeira levar água...


----------



## Rachie (9 Jan 2019 às 22:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Aqui estão os registos de hoje no Pisão.
> Rendeu 2 mínimas negativas conforme os sensores mostram.
> ...


Registo incrível! Parabéns e obrigada pela partilha.

Maxima de hoje registada no sensor 24.6 mas penso que esteja inflacionado. Estava sol e quentinho e o vale de São Giao chegou aos 20, mas mesmo assim acho que a radiação fez das suas. Preciso mesmo do RS 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 22:19)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ora bem não me furtaram os sensores no Pisão .
> Mínimas de - 1,8 graus e - 1,4 graus.
> Cheguei estavam se a registar practicamente esses valores. O termómetro conta kms registou - 1,4 graus, portanto tudo em sintonia. Havia menos de geada, logo posto fotos.


 



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal
> 
> Aqui estão os registos de hoje no Pisão.
> Rendeu 2 mínimas negativas conforme os sensores mostram.
> ...


Tens aí uns registos bem interessantes João  E o vídeo está mesmo bom; parece que sou eu que estou em cima dessa bike!  Gosto da espera pelo momento em que finalmente aparece a geada


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 22:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Tens aí uns registos bem interessantes João  E o vídeo está mesmo bom; parece que sou eu que estou em cima dessa bike!  Gosto da espera pelo momento em que finalmente aparece a geada



Já somos os 2 a partilhar da mesma opinião, de facto o @jonas_87, tem feito um trabalho notável, com o seguimento diário e acompaanhamento de fotos.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Jan 2019 às 22:53)

Boa noite. 
Grande amplitude por aqui hoje. A máxima deixou-me espantado quando cheguei a casa, senti que estava quente, mas... Registei 20.1°c pelas 16:05. Achei o valor estranho. 
A mínima foi de 3.1°c pelas 5:41. 
Por agora sigo com 8.1°c e 92%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2019 às 00:03)

2.8ºC auriol, menos frio


----------



## dvieira (10 Jan 2019 às 00:08)

Por aqui também menos frio. Neste momento registo 4,4 Cº. 70% de humidade. A mínima de ontem registei 0.9 Cº.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2019 às 00:11)

Menos frio instalado no vale de Belas, mínima de *2,9ºC* e a de amanhã deve ser bem mais alta.

Máxima no meu auriol: *15,4ºC*
Máxima da farmácia: *26ºC 
*
Dia 11 e 12 vai gelar de novo 

Auriol está de volta dia 14!


----------



## remember (10 Jan 2019 às 00:23)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 16.3º C e mínima de 3.6º C.
Começou agora a descer a temperatura, depois de estar estagnada umas horas.
8.5º C, 88% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## DaniFR (10 Jan 2019 às 00:44)

10,7°C e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2019 às 01:17)

despeço me com 2ºC, auriol, menos fresco hoje


----------



## criz0r (10 Jan 2019 às 07:09)

Bom dia,

Hoje, bem mais "Quentinho" ao sair de casa. Mínima de *6,3ºC *e actuais *10,0ºC. *Humidade nos 76%.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2019 às 07:13)

Bom dia, 
A mínima foi de 3,6°C, bem mais quente que nos últimos dias. Agora estão 5,1°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Rachie (10 Jan 2019 às 07:19)

Temperatura actual e para já mínima registada 7.6

Aconteceu algo muito estranho. O sensor marcou.... 20.7  de máxima desde a meia noite  a única explicação que encontro é ou estar avariado ou serviu de cama à um pombo 
Se for isso grande ninja que o espaço é mínimo com o estore fechado.

Na foto parece que o sensor está encostado à pedra mas não, ainda tem uns 2 ou 3 cm e está o mínimo possível a tocar no metal
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (10 Jan 2019 às 07:34)

Bom dia! hoje claramente está menos frio em relação aos últimos dias! Os campos estão menos brancos e o carro também 

Segunda: -3,5°C
Terça: -2°C
Quarta: -1,5°C
Quinta: -0,5°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (10 Jan 2019 às 08:08)

Rachie disse:


> Temperatura actual e para já mínima registada 7.6
> 
> Aconteceu algo muito estranho. O sensor marcou.... 20.7  de máxima desde a meia noite  a única explicação que encontro é ou estar avariado ou serviu de cama à um pombo
> Se for isso grande ninja que o espaço é mínimo com o estore fechado.
> ...


Bom dia,

E o mal dessas estações, como funciona na banda 433 MHz sofre influência de outros dispositivos que trabalham na mesma frequência.

Por acaso quando comprei o modelo anterior, acho que cheguei em tempos a ter valores anormais também de mínimas, mas tinha sempre mais nas máximas, dava um "salto" e logo de seguida voltava ao normal.

Temperatura actual e mínima de hoje, vento de norte a intensificar já e humidade a descer.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (10 Jan 2019 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

Ao contrário do que a Comunicação social anuncia;

Hoje por aqui +8 graus ás 7h00, que nos dias anteriores : 2º  positivos


----------



## srr (10 Jan 2019 às 09:07)

Bom dia,

Ao do que a contrário da Comunicação social anuncia,

Hoje por aqui +8 graus ás 7h00, que nos dias anteriores : 2º  positivos


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2019 às 11:26)

minima auriol *-0.6ºC*, "mais quente" dos ultimos dias, mesmo assim já vou com 6 dias consecutivos com minima negativas


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2019 às 11:36)

Bom dia, mais um dia que começou com geada fraca, nos pontos mais altos, e novamente com mais intensidade nos locais mais baixos e sombrios.
Ainda ontem á 1 da tarde, fui para regar umas plantas, a uma pessoa amiga, mas simplesmente a mangueira estava congelada.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2019 às 11:38)

Obrigado pelos comentários. 

------

Ora bem aqui como zona ventosa que é, regressou o vento. Lestada moderada com rajadas, aliás tinha regressado ontem à noite. Há uma forma de ver como aqui tem estado estranhamente calmo em termos de vento, a Ema do cabo Raso tem uma sequência muito interessante de mínimas muito baixas. 
Pelas minhas contas, no dia 6 o Pisão terá tido uma mínima de - 3,5/-4 graus. Nesse dia tive mínima de 2,1 graus com formação de geada. 
Amanhã a máxima promete ser baixa.


----------



## dvieira (10 Jan 2019 às 12:06)

Neste momento registo 9,5 Cº e 45% HR. A mínima registada de 1.5 ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jan 2019 às 12:40)

A estação de referência no parâmetro vento, já registou rajada de 52 km/h.
Nada de outro mundo por cá, valor banal qb mas tendo em conta que houve um período de calmia, nesse contexto é um valor significativo e mostra alguma mudança.


----------



## RStorm (10 Jan 2019 às 13:39)

Boa Tarde

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NE desde a madrugada, que fez com que a mínima de hoje fosse bem mais alta, *4,3ºC*. 
Agora a tarde segue com temperatura amena, mas o vento tem causado algum desconforto térmico.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *2,3ºC *
Máxima: *16,1ºC *

T. Atual: *14,0ºC *
HR: 49% 
Vento: NE / 11,9 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2019 às 15:08)

Boa tarde,
A mínima foi mais quente hoje: 3,6°C na Charneca e de 2,1°C em Corroios. 

Agora estão 16°C e céu limpo. Está também mais vento. A minha estação registou uma rajada máxima de 25,3 km/h, próximo das 11:30. Sendo esta uma zona ventosa por excelência, não é nada de especial. Mesmo assim, é o suficiente para acentuar a sensação de frio.


----------



## Rachie (10 Jan 2019 às 16:42)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> E o mal dessas estações, como funciona na banda 433 MHz sofre influência de outros dispositivos que trabalham na mesma frequência.
> 
> Por acaso quando comprei o modelo anterior, acho que cheguei em tempos a ter valores anormais também de mínimas, mas tinha sempre mais nas máximas, dava um "salto" e logo de seguida voltava ao normal.



Ok, faz sentido. Algum vizinho também deve ter então, porque nem em casa consigo ter 20º, por isso não pode ter sido uma das outras que por lá tenho (sim, tenho vários pela casa  )


----------



## jamestorm (10 Jan 2019 às 17:48)

Boas, para mim o impressionante mesmo estão a ser as máximas este ano em Janeiro! Mais uns dia com 19ºC de Máxima aqui em Alenquer!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2019 às 18:12)

A tarde apesar de ter estado sempre sol, o vento acabava por dar uma sensação bastante desconfortável, principalmente se uma pessoa permanecesse muito tempo em algum local mais sombrio.
Os solos estão cada vez mais secos, pelo menos á superficie, e o que acaba também por debilitar muito as plantas, devido ás fortes geadas.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2019 às 18:21)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 13.1°c e 78%HR.
Ao fim de alguns dias lá voltou o vento a aparecer, fraco mas a fazer-se sentir.  
A mínima desta noite foi de 5.7°c pelas 4:08, enquanto a máxima ficou nos 15.9°c  pelas 15:42. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (10 Jan 2019 às 18:26)

Já pela Figueira, noite bem mais "quente" hoje, mas tarde mais fresca, nem que seja pela presença de vento! Em relação à "descida de temperaturas", parece-me que o IPMA anda a brincar com isto... custava alguma coisa colocar algo como "descida de temperatura nas terras altas" e "subida da temperatura mínima no restante território"? Já nestes dias me fez confusão que a temperatura foi registando algumas oscilações relevantes (tanto em termos de máximas como de mínimas) mas que a previsão do IPMA simplesmente ignorou.


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

Boa tarde e bom ano de 2019.
Hoje a tarde ainda foi algo quente a máxima foi de 18,4 a mínima de -0,8 por agora 6,2.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jan 2019 às 20:34)

A noite aque segue já bem fresca, com o auriol a registar 6.4ºC.
Seiça já está em terreno negativo, com -0.6ºC.
Tenho de ver se vou ao  LIDL, na próxima semana comprar mais um auriol.

O aviso já foi lançado, até porque a prevenção em 1º lugar, ainda para mais sendo este lugar já habitual, em termos de gelo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Jan 2019 às 20:46)

Boa noite,

Hoje foi um dia um pouco mais quente que os anteriores. Os dados de hoje são os seguintes:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,2°C
Mín: 3,6°C

Corroios 
Máx: 18,6°C
Mín: 2,1°C

A máxima poderia ter sido mais elevada, mas o vento estragou tudo. A rajada máxima foi de 18 km/h, o suficiente para aumentar a sensação de frio.


----------



## meko60 (10 Jan 2019 às 20:51)

Boa noite.
Parece que a partir de hoje vem o frio mais acentuado, IPMA dixit, mas na verdade hoje ás 07:00h estava uma temperatura superior à registada ontem e agora sigo com 11,7ºC o que não é mau.


----------



## meko60 (10 Jan 2019 às 20:56)

Frio é isto


----------



## homem do mar (10 Jan 2019 às 21:14)

Finalmente a estrada de Alvega(Fátima) está fechada, estava uma autêntica pista de gelo de manhã tem zonas onde não bate o sol todo o dia!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (10 Jan 2019 às 21:40)

5.8ºC auriol


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Jan 2019 às 22:05)

Mínima de* 5,4ºC*

Amanhã não deve baixar muito também. Dia 12 é que é.


----------



## remember (10 Jan 2019 às 22:54)

Boa noite,

Máxima de 16º C e mínima mais alta de 6.1º C, agora sigo com 11.5º C e apenas 54% de HR, o que têm sido pouco habitual por estas noites.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE, acho um pouco estranho as mínimas para amanhã, mas vamos dar o beneficio da dúvida.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2019 às 23:17)

Boa noite. 
Por cá tudo vai voltando ao normal, sigo com 10.1°c e 74%HR. 
Não gosto destes eventos de NE, por cá tudo não passa de desconforto por conta do vento, frio só com a inversão maravilha. Enfim, faz parte e há que aguentar. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (10 Jan 2019 às 23:51)

Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou talvez devido ao vento. Sigo com 5,5 ºC e 46% HR.


----------



## Rachie (11 Jan 2019 às 00:29)

Hoje passei o dia no escritório em Alfragide. Dia com sensação térmica bastante fria devido ao vento que se fez sentir. Ali há sempre vento mas hoje estava mais intenso e fazia-se sentir e bem o ar frio.
Quando saí às 17h a estação da empresa marcava 15°

Aqui pela Venda menos vento mas sente-se o ar bem frio. De momento cerca de 7.5°

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2019 às 02:18)

auriol 1.4ºC


----------



## dfirmino (11 Jan 2019 às 03:16)

6,3ºC neste momento. 55%HR. Vento fraco. N/NE.

Minima do dia 8,2ºC 
Máxima de 14,7ºC (Edit:10/1)


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2019 às 07:20)

Bom dia. 
Mínima de 4,2°C. Agora estão 4,3°C e céu limpo.
Sinceramente, está mais quente que nos últimos dias. Aliás, o vento está fraco. Não entendo o aviso amarelo.


----------



## srr (11 Jan 2019 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

Novamento hoje o dia acordou, com céu limpo, sol a brilhar e as 08h00 ;

*4ª Posivitos* - Onde está a "SUPER VAGA DE FRIO" , das TV e do Marcelo "sem Abrigo"?


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2019 às 08:39)

Bom dia,

Como, era de esperar mínima alta de novo, humidade quase toda a noite nos 52% a 55%.

Vento fraco durante toda a noite, variando entre os 3 km/h e os 8 km/h, rajada máxima até agora de 20 km/h de NE.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Jan 2019 às 08:39)

srr disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Novamento hoje o dia acordou, com céu limpo, sol a brilhar e as 08h00 ;
> 
> *4ª Posivitos* - Onde está a "SUPER VAGA DE FRIO" , das TV e do Marcelo "sem Abrigo"?



A _super vaga de frio, _e tal como foi dito no comunicado do IPMA, não se refere apenas à temperatura, mas sobretudo ao *desconforto térmico*.

Como se pode observar, às 6h todo o território continental tinha um desconforto térmico negativo, excepto 3 ou 4 estações.
_



_


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2019 às 08:48)

Aqui esteve 5 graus com vento moderado a forte. O windchill foi aos - 1 graus.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2019 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Apesar do sol, a manhã está a começar bem fresca, não vi geada, aqui em redor.
Sigo com 2.9ºC

Seiça: -3.9ºC


----------



## Rachie (11 Jan 2019 às 09:14)

Bom dia,
Não prestei muita atenção ao que foi noticiado, mas fiquei com a ideia (por algum motivo) que o frio seria mais desconforto térmico devido ao vento.
Por isso não esperava a mínima de hoje, bem mais baixa que a de ontem: 4.3º

De momento ainda sigo com 6.1º mas já começa a subir mais rapidamente.

A trabalhar de casa novamente; acordei um pouco mais tarde e já havia sol no parque, não consigo perceber se houve geada.


----------



## srr (11 Jan 2019 às 09:20)

Facto :

Abrantes, esta se bem melhor que nos dias anteriores,

*Temperatura Actual   6º ºC*

Tend. da Temp.1.2 ºC/h

Temp. M�dia 9.4 ºC

Temp. Aparente 3.1 ºC

Índ. de Cal./Frio 3.7 ºC
*
Dados Online Estação metereologica Abrantes.

(Nota:  eu sei bem o que é o  "windchill ")*


Talvez se aplique a outras zonas de Portugal, aqui não.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2019 às 09:21)

Faço ideia na Peninha, deve estar cortante. Já que que entrou frio em altitude e deve estar vento forte. 

Aqui desceu aos 4,9 graus mesmo com vento.
7,0 graus de momento com vento moderado com rajadas.​


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jan 2019 às 09:33)

Bom dia pessoal,

Pois bem, por aqui ao contrário desta malta toda hoje tive a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno *1.8ºc*, a estação do membro @vortex  "quase" meu vizinho, mas numa zona mais fria do concelho teve mínima de *0.7ºc*, e ainda não passou dos *2.2ºc*  Por aqui vou nos *6.2ºc* , por aqui praticamente não houve windchill ,  porque simplesmente não houve vento !  Tão volátil que a meteorologia pode ser , e neste pais pequeno (grande) país ainda mais me surpreende , e mal de nós se um dia assim o deixar de ser! Ontem até li por este fórum fora dizer.se que já fartava tanta chuva  Ainda bem que não somos nós que controlamos nada disto .

Edit: Acho que o meu RS precisa urgentemente de uma reformulação , não percebo esta súbita subida de temperatura em relação as estações vizinhas!!


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jan 2019 às 10:01)

Boas! Noite razoavelmente fria, mas com uma descida mais gradual das temperaturas, em vez daquela descida drástica mal o sol se põe, e com alguns momentos de vento


----------



## david 6 (11 Jan 2019 às 10:17)

auriol minima *-1.2ºC*


----------



## srr (11 Jan 2019 às 10:27)

Ora aqui esta a Explicação do Não FRIO Extremo : IPMA ;

Maria João Frada indicou também que as temperaturas mínimas registadas hoje não foram tão baixas como o esperado.

"Hoje as mínimas relativamente aos dias anteriores não desceram tanto como era expetável. Estava previsto o transporte de uma massa de ar com caraterísticas árticas vindas do interior do continente europeu, mas o que o aconteceu foi que a* massa ficou confinada a Espanha, ou seja, não entrou em Portugal continental*


https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...rio-pelo-menos-ate-ao-final-da-proxima-semana


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2019 às 11:06)

Bom dia. 
Por aqui, e tendo em conta os valores que costumo ter neste tipo de situações, não está nada mal. 
Mínima de 5.1°c pelas 7:48, e agora sigo com 8.0°c e 68%HR. 
A humidade não subiu além dos 79%HR, colo era de esperar. O vento por aqui continua fraco, acelerando mais na zona central de Santa Marta devido aos prédios. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (11 Jan 2019 às 12:26)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de -3.8 por agora 7.1

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2019 às 13:28)

Boa tarde, 
A temperatura mínima foi de 4,2°C na Charneca e de 2,9°C em Corroios. 
O vento foi fraco até às 10:00, com uma temperatura fria mas suportável. A partir das 10:00, o vento aumentou e agora há um grande desconforto térmico. 
A rajada máxima hoje foi até agora de 13 km/h.


----------



## criz0r (11 Jan 2019 às 14:31)

Boa tarde,

Mínima mais quente de *7,1ºC*, mas sensação térmica bem mais fria. 
A temperatura segue, nos *12,7ºC* sem grandes perspectivas de subir muito mais do que isto. Humidade relativa muito baixa de *36%* tal como previsto.


----------



## MSantos (11 Jan 2019 às 15:56)

Boas!

Mais um dia fresco de Sol em Aveiras, hoje no entanto nota-se algum vento que acentua um pouco a sensação de frio.


----------



## dfirmino (11 Jan 2019 às 17:30)

Boas. Baixa de temperatura imediata após o pôr do sol. Sigo com 10,6ºC. 40%HR. Minima do dia 4,6ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jan 2019 às 18:00)

Mais um por do sol em tons de rosa, o que por vezes até nos faz pensar que estamos noutra estação do ano.
Este final de tarde está bem gelado, tive de "pegar" já fogo á lareira para ver se consigo aquecer as mãos, que estão geladas.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Jan 2019 às 18:00)

Pelos vistos, a máxima foi mais baixa hoje que nos últimos dias. A máxima foi de 14,2ºC hoje na Charneca e de 15,4ºC em Corroios. A rajada máxima foi de 17 km/h, registada durante o início da tarde. O vento acentuou imenso a sensação de frio, logo após o início da tarde.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 14,2ºC
Mín: 3,6ºC
Rajada máxima: 17 km/h

Corroios
Máx: 15,4ºC
Mín: 2,1ºC

Para já o mês segue com um acumulado mensal de 0,9 mm. É de esperar até ao fim do mês para ver se a situação muda.


----------



## celsomartins84 (11 Jan 2019 às 18:01)

Boas, hoje esteve um pouco de vento, o que fez com que fosse um dia bastante desagradável, pela hora de almoço estavam apenas 11°C e de manhã ao amanhecer -1,5°C

Segunda: -3,5°C
Terça: -2°C
Quarta: -1,5°C
Quinta: -0,5°C
Sexta: -1,5°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Jan 2019 às 20:20)

Máxima bem baixa hoje: *12ºC
*
Já estão* 6ºC, *mínima da madrugada vai ser batida.

Para quem não conhece a topografia da minha zona, é esta encruzilhada de 3 vales 







Sempre quis pôr um sensor mesmo ali por baixo junto da CREL (A9) onde o frio todo deve juntar-se, deve ser ainda 2-3ºC mais baixo que na minha zona, porém é propriedade privada (antigo paço de Belas).


----------



## RStorm (11 Jan 2019 às 20:26)

Boa noite

A mínima de hoje foi mais baixa que ontem, apesar do vento de que tem soprado fraco de NE, causando algum desconforto térmico ao longo de todo o dia.
Geada inexistente, como era de esperar.
Humidade bastante baixa, atingindo um mínimo de 31% a meio da tarde 

*Ontem:                                   
*
Mínima: *4,3ºC                         *
Máxima: *15,7ºC    *

*Hoje: *

Mínima: *2,4ºC *
Máxima: *13,0ºC *

T. Atual:* 8,3ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: NE / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## Rachie (11 Jan 2019 às 22:17)

A máxima hoje ficou-se pelos 11°
De momento sigo com 5.3, mais ou menos estabilizada. Baixou apenas 0.6 na última hora e meia.


Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2019 às 22:17)

Boas,

Maxima baixa como se previa, aqui não passou dos 11,8 graus.
A mínima foi de 4,9 graus.
Neste momento 5,8 graus.

Na zona onde vivo de Alcabideche é claramente mais fria que o sitio da estação que aparece no wunderground.
Aliás o terreno baldio ao lado da rua está sempre com uns bons 2 graus mais frios que junto ao meu sensor. Há uma pequena inversão, não há linhas de água, mas é uma pequena depressão com uma área razoável ladeada pela A16.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jan 2019 às 22:41)

De momento os destaques para o distrito de Lisboa:

Galamares, Sintra : 0,5 graus
Bemposta, Loures: 0,6 graus
Ponto do Rol, Torres Vedras: 2,4 graus
----

Esqueci me de relatar, na passada quarta feira a meio da manhã a caminho de Mafra, vi gelo na berma estrada, estrada foi o N9 na descida antes da ponte da ribeira do Adrião.
No Cheleiros havia sinais das fortes geadas deste mês. Esta foto foi tirada a 3 mts do rio Lizandro, portanto a inversão é agressiva. 



how to make screen shot


----------



## dfirmino (11 Jan 2019 às 22:48)

Sigo com 6,6º, sempre a baixar. (não estou a conseguir fazer ligação ao wu, e o EasyWeather não actualiza automaticmente :/ hj fui experimentar a aplicação cumulus para ver como ela se comportava e deve ter interferido nas configurações..alguma sugestão para corrijir o problema?)


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2019 às 23:03)

dfirmino disse:


> Sigo com 6,6º, sempre a baixar. (não estou a conseguir fazer ligação ao wu, e o EasyWeather não actualiza automaticmente :/ hj fui experimentar a aplicação cumulus para ver como ela se comportava e deve ter interferido nas confugurações..alguma sugestão para corrijir o problema?)



Boa noite, 

tens team viewer instalado? Se tiveres posso tentar dar-te uma ajuda, é uma pena não teres isso a "bombar" 24/24h.

Máxima de 13.3º C e mínima de 6.7º C, rajada máxima de 20 km/h.
Agora 7.8º C, 62% de HR e vento fraco de NNE, num espaço de 25 minutos e depois de andar estagnada a temperatura desceu quase dois graus, humidade também a disparar


----------



## dfirmino (11 Jan 2019 às 23:12)

"Boa noite,

tens team viewer instalado? Se tiveres posso tentar dar-te uma ajuda, é uma pena não teres isso a "bombar" 24/24h.

Máxima de 13.3º C e mínima de 6.7º C, rajada máxima de 20 km/h.
Agora 7.8º C, 62% de HR e vento fraco de NNE, num espaço de 25 minutos e depois de andar estagnada a temperatura desceu quase dois graus, humidade também a disparar[/QUOTE]"


Resposta (XD): Se desligar o usb que liga a consola ao pc, e voltar a ligar ela faz a actualização na boa


----------



## remember (11 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

Continua a descer...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jan 2019 às 23:43)

Vai descendo com vontade! 5.8°neste momento, vento praticamente nulo, se o mesmo não aparecer talvez tenha a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno  Amanhã veremos se foi assim! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (11 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

Boa noite. 
A máxima de hoje ficou pelos 13.8°c por volta das 16:00. 
A mínima desceu aos 5.1°c pelas 7:48.
Agora sigo com 7.5°c e 72%HR. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (11 Jan 2019 às 23:58)

Vamos com -2 por aqui, a norte de Alenquer, já a esta hora...Pode vir a ser uma das noites mais frias deste ano. Som de geada debaixo dos pés ja se vai ouvindo no quintal...


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2019 às 00:03)

jamestorm disse:


> Vamos com -2 por aqui, a norte de Alenquer, já a esta hora...Pode vir a ser uma das noites mais frias deste ano. Som de geada debaixo dos pés ja se vai ouvindo no quintal...



Valente com essa temperatura e andas ai no quintal A mínima foi alcançada antes da meia noite, que salto... 6.3ºC.

Por estranho que possa parecer vai a subir de novo humidade a descer de novo.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jan 2019 às 00:14)

eheh não me importo, eu gosto de sentir o frio, mas la para fora hoje só equipado a rigor. 
Eu tenho o termómetro numa maceira mesmo no meio do quintal, para acompanhar que temperaturas por la faz, por isso pra saber tenho mesmo que ir ate lá e ficar sujeito ao frio. Por aqui ainda é tudo à antiga!  



remember disse:


> Valente com essa temperatura e andas ai no quintal A mínima foi alcançada antes da meia noite, que salto... 6.3ºC.
> 
> Por estranho que possa parecer vai a subir de novo humidade a descer de novo.


----------



## dfirmino (12 Jan 2019 às 00:24)

Por aqui estabilizou nos 6,3ºC.


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2019 às 00:27)

Agora é a subir lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu A1-810 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2019 às 00:31)

*-0.6ºC* auriol


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2019 às 01:51)

está uma brisa há um tempinho, despeço me com uma subida da temperatura, auriol *-0.2ºC*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Jan 2019 às 09:10)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *1,3ºC*.

A humidade continua baixa, mas ainda dá para ir vendo alguma geada, sobretudo nos carros. Fotografia tirada pelas 8h10 na minha rua.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2019 às 09:13)

bom dia, auriol minima *-3.0ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2019 às 09:26)

Bom dia, 
O sol já está por cá a tentar aquecer esta manhã, o auriol marcava agora 2.3ºC.
A geada foi mesmo muito fraca, também devido á baixa percentagem de humidade no solo.

Seiça: -3.3ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jan 2019 às 11:22)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Mínima mais baixa deste Inverno por aqui, *1.7ºc* ! Contudo não de todo o dia com maior desconforto térmico , esse sim aconteceu no dia 3 , devido à muita humidade presente nesse dia, cerca de* 90% *, com nevoeiro persistente o dia todo, e máxima de apenas *10.7ºc*, a mais baixa que alguma vez registei!  Hoje apesar do muito frio, e temperaturas mais baixas deste Inverno até ao momento , a humidade é muito menor *(49%)*,o vento esse contínua fraco/nulo.

Temperaturas mínimas pelo concelho!
Azeitão (minha estação) - 1.7ºc
Quinta do Conde - 1.4ºc
Sesimbra - 1ºc
Azeitão (@vortex ) - 0.7ºc
Setúbal - 4.2ºc 

Ou seja , dez dias consecutivos por cá com míninas abaixo dos* 5ºc* , não deixa de ser assinalável  Com tanto frio instalado nesta altura , um desbloqueio do AA e uma entrada mais húmida ,e com precipitação poderia fazer muita gente feliz  Apesar da pouca humidade, por cá tivemos direito a geada em alguns locais de inversão mais forte, e lá consegui fazer alguns registos ! Para os interessados, Segunda -Feira o Lidl vai ter de novo o sensor Auriol à venda por menos de 5€ 

*Hoje por volta das 8.30H *




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Frost by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## DRC (12 Jan 2019 às 11:34)

Bom dia,
Mínima de 4,7ºC com níveis de humidade bastante baixos. Durante a madrugada a HR não subiu dos 63%.


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2019 às 11:49)

Bom dia,

Mínima e temperatura actual, o vento continua a soprar de NNE/NE.

Brevemente, uma nova estação no WU para a Póvoa de Santa Iria, ainda em testes.

http://clubeciencia-dmvcb.blogspot.com/2019/01/blog-post.html?m=1








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## dfirmino (12 Jan 2019 às 11:50)

Bom dia. 9,5ºC com 49% HR. Vento fraco NE/E. (Update: comunicação de dados já está operacional outra vez)


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2019 às 12:06)

@Ricardo Carvalho, parabéns pelas fotos, 1ª delas então parece-se mesmo com neve, geada mesmo forte por aí.
Entretanto deixo aqui também uma foto captada durante esta manhã, já por volta das 10:30, em Vale Escuro, é um local em que a geada deve permanecer todo o dia sem se desfazer.
Aqui bem junto ao uma linha de água.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jan 2019 às 12:06)

As 7h40 estavam -3 aqui a norte de Alenquer, mais uma geada grande por estes lados, contudo muito longe das da semana passada, essas sim impressionantes...talvez pp havia mais humidade? O Gelo hoje onde havia água tb era muito.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jan 2019 às 12:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> @Ricardo Carvalho, parabéns pelas fotos, 1ª delas então parece-se mesmo com neve, geada mesmo forte por aí.



Obrigado Pedro, o contraste com o verde nessa foto ficou muito bom! Também gosto muito  A geada foi boa, mas forte , forte ,foi a semana passada que chegava à porta de casa! Hoje apesar de temperaturas mais baixas por aqui, muito menos humidade, logo muito menos geada!  Olhando para a tua foto, a cor predominante também é o branco


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jan 2019 às 12:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Pedro, o contraste com o verde nessa foto ficou muito bom! Também gosto muito  A geada foi boa, forte , forte foi a semana passada chegava à porta de casa! Hoje apesar de temperaturas mais baixas por aqui, muito menos humidade, logo muito menos geada!  Olhando para a tua foto, a cor predominante também é o branco



Sim a cor predominante é o branco da geada, mas tal como tu a falta de humidade, tem sido o ponto fraca da geada, pois pelo menos aqui á porta de casa, tem sido apenas fraca, mas nestes vales sombrios e junto ás linhas de água, onde a humidade predomina continua a geada forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2019 às 12:56)

Boas,

Mínima fria, mais uma (*5,0ºC*)
Hoje quando saí cedo para o trabalho, o carro marcava 4ºC no dito terreno que falei no post de ontem, já no meu sensor registava 5,9ºC.
Em Cascais a temperatura rondava os 6ºC.

Provavelmente Segunda ou Terça farei novamente uma  passagem pelo Pisão, pois nessas madrugadas o vento vai estar bem mais calmo, e como qualquer vale com o seu próprio micro-clima, vai gerar muita mais humidade, e mais geada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2019 às 13:08)

Boa tarde,
A mínima hoje foi um pouco mais baixa, de 3,0ºC na Charneca e de 1,9ºC em Corroios.
Agora estão 11,3ºC e céu limpo, com ventos de sudeste que rondam os 13 km/h, acentuando a sensação de frio existente.  
_______________________________
Finalmente, os modelos a apontarem uma mudança de padrão, já no dia 17! Depois de vários dias sem ver previsão de chuva, vejo isto:


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jan 2019 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,

Depois de dois dias com mínimas na casa dos 6ºC (10 e 11, com *6,5ºC* e *6,1ºC* respectivamente), a temperatura voltou a caír mais esta madrugada.

Mínima de *4,6ºC*.

Por agora, agradáveis 13ºC com céu naturalmente limpo e vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2019 às 15:49)

Mais uma noite fresca, a estação do IPMA chegou de novo aos negativos e não fora o vento, teria sido ainda mais baixa. Já registou 8 mínimas negativas nestes 12 dias, e a mínima mais alta não passou dos 3ºC! Agora tarde fresca, com vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Jan 2019 às 16:41)

A mínima foi feita à meia noite, *4ºC*, depois começou a subir lentamente.

*13,4ºC *de máxima


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2019 às 17:37)

Impressionante o arrefecimento em Galamares, já nos 6,7 graus. 
Entre 16h04m e as 16e34m a temperatura caiu 3 graus!


----------



## RStorm (12 Jan 2019 às 18:10)

Boa Tarde

Dia semelhante ao de ontem, a única diferença é que hoje surgiu alguma geada fraca nalguns terrenos baldios, mas não foi muita pois a humidade tem andado algo baixa.
Entretanto, parece que a tão esperada mudança de padrão será já no dia 16, finalmente 

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *2,0ºC *
Máxima: *12,9ºC *

T. Atual: *10,5ºC *
HR: 58% 
Vento: NE / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Jan 2019 às 18:13)

Boa noite, 
O stresse térmico hoje foi incrivelmente elevado, devido ao vento. Aqui em casa está mais quentinho: estão neste momento 22,1ºC e 43% de humidade aqui dentro de casa. Lá fora estão 8,6ºC, 75% de humidade e, neste momento estão 0 km/h de vento.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,5ºC
Mín: 3,0ºC
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h SE

Corroios
Máx: 16,1ºC
Mín: 1,9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jan 2019 às 18:49)

Mais um dia frio, só se está bem dentro de casa com aquecedor ou lareira  Esperemos por essa mudança de padrão, espero é que a haver chuva, seja chuva a sério, nada de chuviscos que só fazem subir as mínimas


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jan 2019 às 18:53)

Bom arrefecimento também por cá. 
8,1 graus.


----------



## david 6 (12 Jan 2019 às 21:35)

auriol 1.5ºC


----------



## Rachie (12 Jan 2019 às 21:56)

Mínima se hoje 3.5. A máxima está adulterada, não sei se bateu sol ou se foi o "pombo" outra vez... 
Sai de casa por volta das 13 e o carro marcava  13°

De momento sigo com 5.9. Mais uma noite q promete ser fresca 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (12 Jan 2019 às 22:00)

Boa noite, hoje o dia amanheceu bastante mais frio que nos últimos dias, só a partir das 12:00 ficou 'agradável' e assim se manteve até às 16h, depois a temperatura foi caindo a pique e por volta das 19h já só estavam 5°C 

Segunda: -3,5°C
Terça: -2°C
Quarta: -1,5°C
Quinta: -0,5°C
Sexta: -1,5°C
Sábado: -2,5°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (12 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

Já estamos nos zero graus por aqui


----------



## WHORTAS (12 Jan 2019 às 22:31)

Boas
Mínima de -2.5°C
Máxima de 15.7°C
Agora já com 1.8°C

Hoje de manhã...


----------



## Sanxito (12 Jan 2019 às 22:40)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com um arrefecimento pouco normal por esta zona mais alta de Santa Marta do Pinhal, 5.8°c e 87%HR. 
Os extremos dos dia foram os seguintes. 
Tmin. 5.5°c (3:49)
Tmax. 14.7°c (16:13)
HR. 88 / 45


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2019 às 22:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> Mínima mais baixa deste Inverno por aqui, *1.7ºc* ! Contudo não de todo o dia com maior desconforto térmico , esse sim aconteceu no dia 3 , devido à muita humidade presente nesse dia, cerca de* 90% *, com nevoeiro persistente o dia todo, e máxima de apenas *10.7ºc*, a mais baixa que alguma vez registei!  Hoje apesar do muito frio, e temperaturas mais baixas deste Inverno até ao momento , a humidade é muito menor *(49%)*,o vento esse contínua fraco/nulo.
> 
> ...


Que docinhos!  Andaste a espalhar açúcar pela Arrábida ontem à noite?  A primeira está incrível!


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2019 às 22:57)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Mínima de -2.5°C
> Máxima de 15.7°C
> Agora já com 1.8°C
> ...


Mais uma vez; a primeira leva a medalha!  Belíssimo efeito de texturas e luz


----------



## remember (12 Jan 2019 às 22:59)

Boa noite, 

Máxima de 14.1º C e mínima de 6.4º C, rajada máxima de 22 km/h. Vento fresco que aumenta a sensação de frio.
Agora, 9.3º C, 66% de HR e vento fraco de Norte, a temperatura nas ultimas horas, anda no sobe e desce, assim como a humidade ao "sabor" do vento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2019 às 00:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Que docinhos!  Andaste a espalhar açúcar pela Arrábida ontem à noite?  A primeira está incrível!


Ahahah! Gosto tanto  A primeira também é a minha preferida João, obrigado 

-------------
Por aqui hoje não desce com tanta vontade , mas  com 5.8°c neste momento, e sem vento a coisa promete .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jan 2019 às 01:40)

Tudo parado neste momento, nada de vento, bastante frio


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2019 às 02:04)

Décimo primeiro dia com temperaturas abaixo dos 5°c! Sigo com 4.8°c, nada mexe lá fora! Mais uma mínima potente a caminho 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2019 às 02:47)

*-1ºC* auriol


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jan 2019 às 02:51)

Está bem fresquinho...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2019 às 08:30)

Bom dia 

2°C no Oriente. Ténue neblina. Calma.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (13 Jan 2019 às 08:40)

Ponte Vasco da Gama com 5°C














Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Jan 2019 às 09:11)

Bom dia.

Hoje menos frio, mínima de *2,1ºC*, mas mais geada. Era raro o carro que não tinha gelo, e alguns relvados estavam todos brancos. Na rotunda do Sr. Roubado alguns telhados também estavam cobertos de gelo.


----------



## remember (13 Jan 2019 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Bastou o vento acalmar para a humidade andar no sobe e desce durante a noite, mínima de 3.3º C







2:04 - 5.1º C 80%
5:06 - 3.3º C 83%
8:03 - 3.4º C 81%

Agora, voltou o vento, 11.1º C, 61% de HR e vento fraco de NE.
Edit: chuvinha a partir de quarta-feira, mesmo que pouca é sempre bem vinda!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2019 às 11:30)

Bom dia,
Por aqui a mínima foi de 2,8ºC na Charneca e de 1,3ºC em Corroios. Houve registos de temperaturas negativas no vale do Intermarché de Almada. Aquilo é sempre a mesma coisa!
Agora estão 10,1ºC e céu limpo. O vento voltou a aumentar, logo após o nascer do sol. Se calhar, se o vento não tivesse surgido, a temperatura teria baixado mais um bocadinho.  

Só para terem uma ideia dos vales de que eu estou a falar, tenho aqui esta imagem:




O Vale do Intermarché é mais alto do que Corroios, mas Corroios é mais plano que o outro vale, portanto, as temperaturas nunca chegam a valores tão baixos como os do Vale do Intermarché. Qualquer dia irei medir as temperaturas nesse vale, e se puder também irei ver no vale da Sobreda, pois aí as temperaturas também devem ser interessantes.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Jan 2019 às 11:56)

Bom dia. 
Depois de um acentuado arrefecimento ontem á noite a temperatura quase que estagnou, min de 5.4°c pelas 4:12. 
Sigo agora com 9.6°c e 75%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2019 às 12:01)

auriol minima *-3.1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2019 às 12:47)

Este final de manhã, principio de tarde, segue com sol, e com uma temperatura agradável, isto depois de mais uma geada moderada.
As ervas nota-se bem que já estão atrofiadas, e já pararam o seu crescimento, apresentam inclusive uma cor roxa.
13ºC


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jan 2019 às 13:23)

Bons dias! Menos vento hoje, mas bastante sol, tempo semelhante aos dos últimos dias; no IPMA, 9ª mínima negativa em 13 dias!


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jan 2019 às 13:34)

Bom dia por aqui a mínima foi de -3.9 por agora a tarde segue agradável com 15 graus.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2019 às 16:23)

Dia de pasmaceira por Lisboa com sol e vento fraco...


----------



## N_Fig (13 Jan 2019 às 17:34)

Já por Coimbra, a tarde esteve quentita, não dava para andar de casaco ao Sol, mas ao chegar a casa tive que o vestir


----------



## homem do mar (13 Jan 2019 às 17:38)

A máxima por aqui ainda chegou aos 18 por agora 8.8 promete uma mínima bem baixa de novo.

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Jan 2019 às 18:04)

Boa tarde, 
Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento. A temperatura não subiu tanto ao longo do dia, ao contrário dos últimos dias. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,6°C 
Mín: 2,8°C
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h O 

Corroios
Máx: 16,1°C
Mín: 1,3°C 

Agora estão 9,0°C e céu limpo, sem vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2019 às 18:13)

Boas

@celsomartins84 passei aí perto na A8 esta manhã impressionante a geada em todo o lado.  Durante o percurso Loures - Nazaré apanhei - 2 graus  em 3 zonas,  perto de Bombarral, Cadaval e na zona da saída para Nazaré.


----------



## celsomartins84 (13 Jan 2019 às 18:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> @celsomartins84 passei aí perto na A8 esta manhã impressionante a geada em todo o lado.  Durante o percurso Loures - Nazaré apanhei - 2 graus  em 3 zonas,  perto de Bombarral, Cadaval e na zona da saída para Nazaré.


Hoje fui fazer BTT e não consegui fazer a medição da temperatura, mas posso garantir que apanhei frio suficiente para uns -2/-3°C e talvez mais ainda em alguns sitios que passei! O gelo até estalava debaixo das rodas da bike!! 
Nesta semana que passou tenho medido a temperatura numa zona baixa entre Alfeizerão e S.Martinho do Porto (antigos pântanos). 
O local está apenas a 700m da minha casa (Alfeizerão) e já registei diferenças de 4°C entre ambos os locais. 
Em Alfeizerao nunca apanhei abaixo de zero!

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2019 às 19:11)

celsomartins84 disse:


> Hoje fui fazer BTT e não consegui fazer a medição da temperatura, mas posso garantir que apanhei frio suficiente para uns -2/-3°C e talvez mais ainda em alguns sitios que passei! O gelo até estalava debaixo das rodas da bike!!
> Nesta semana que passou tenho medido a temperatura numa zona baixa entre Alfeizerão e S.Martinho do Porto (antigos pântanos).
> O local está apenas a 700m da minha casa (Alfeizerão) e já registei diferenças de 4°C entre ambos os locais.
> Em Alfeizerao nunca apanhei abaixo de zero!
> ...



Acredito nesses valores que falas. 
Da A8 olhei para tua zona estava um mar de geada impressionante , até vi gelo na A8 na parte externa da faixa de rodagem.
Não tinha noção que toda essa zona tinha inversões tão fortes, à saída da A8 para Nazaré em Valado dos Frades havia carros com cartão em cima do vidro para não gelar.


----------



## WHORTAS (13 Jan 2019 às 20:10)

Boas
 Mínima de -2.4°C
Máxima de 15.8°C
Agora já com 4°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jan 2019 às 20:19)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas
> Mínima de -2.4°C
> Máxima de 15.8°C
> Agora já com 4°C


Aqui também já está bastante frio. Esta manhã estava uma das maiores geadas até agora, mesmo monte a cima estava branco. O normal é só no vale...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Jan 2019 às 20:44)

Amanhã vou dar um salto ao Pisão. ￼￼ Aproveito o treino matinal, e faço uns registos na cova. 

Ora bem deixo aqui uma foto desta manhã num local incrível, Sítio da Nazaré.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jan 2019 às 20:58)

Aqui a noite também segue já algo fresca, vai valendo a lareira para manter uma temperatura agradável dentro de casa, o stock da lenha é que já está a ficar fraco, e ainda agora começou o inverno, não posso dar férias ao motoserra.
O auriol regista já 5.5ºC

Seiça já está a gelar com -0.8ºC


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Jan 2019 às 22:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã vou dar um salto ao Pisão. ￼￼ Aproveito o treino matinal, e faço uns registos na cova.
> 
> Ora bem deixo aqui uma foto desta manhã num local incrível, Sítio da Nazaré.


Foto fantástica João  

_____________

Por Azeitão dia de céu limpo , com mínima de 2.3°c , e máxima de 16.6°c!

Tatual: 6.6°c, com vento fraco/nulo.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (13 Jan 2019 às 23:04)

Por aqui, 2,2°C, a descer lentamente. Se o vento não aparecer e quebrar a inversão térmica, como tem acontecido nas últimas noites, a temperatura vai facilmente a valores negativos e haverá geada.


----------



## jamestorm (13 Jan 2019 às 23:22)

-1ºC aqui a Norte de Alenquer no sopé da serra de Montejunto...hoje esta mais frio do que ontem, começou logo a descer bem...


----------



## remember (13 Jan 2019 às 23:24)

Boa noite,

Dia frio e com algum vento, rajada máxima de 22 km/h.
A madrugada foi calma deixando a humidade e o frio aparecerem.
De momento já lançada de novo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu A1-810 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2019 às 23:49)

auriol 0.7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2019 às 00:36)

Boa noite! 
Por cá, aproveitou-se o fim de semana para acampar. Resumindo: Sol quente, vento fresco a tornar o ambiente desconfortável e noites muito frias. 
Neste momento, o destaque aqui no concelho vai para a estação dos B. V. de Paço d'Arcos que segue nos *4,6°C*.
Seiça nos* -3,3°C*.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2019 às 02:03)

auriol *-0.8ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (14 Jan 2019 às 06:48)

Bom dia
Menos frio, mas... Frio 
Mínima e actual de -1.6°C


----------



## Geopower (14 Jan 2019 às 07:10)

Bom dia. 3.6°C. Vento fraco. Céu limpo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jan 2019 às 07:19)

Bom dia. 
Ontem foi mais um dia parecido
Agora estão 1,7°C, sem vento. A mínima foi de 1,4°C. 
Os modelos já apontam para menos chuva a partir de quarta mas, dadas as circunstâncias, qualquer chuva é bem-vinda!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2019 às 07:59)

Bom dia.

Hoje mais frio que ontem, saí de casa com *1,6ºC*, temperatura mínima até esse momento.

Mais geada que ontem, relvados todos brancos, bem como os carros. No Infantado, pelas 7:25, a farmácia do LoureShopping marcava -2ºC. Uns metros antes, numa obra, estavam os trabalhadores à volta de uma fogueira enorme para se aquecerem


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2019 às 08:31)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer frio pela Póvoa, carros cheios de geada e o parque urbano da Póvoa de Santa Iria, todo branco.

Uma ténue nuvem de nevoeiro para Leste, junto ao parque.

Temperatura mínima e actual, pena que os modelos já retiraram bastante da chuva que era para vir, agora nem frio, nem chuva, mas claro que eu preferia a chuva...







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (14 Jan 2019 às 08:45)

Alvega - Menos 4º


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2019 às 10:04)

Boas, 
A Inversão do Pisão nestas situações raramente desilude. 
Saí de casa com 6,9 graus, chego à ponte do Pisão com 0,4 graus. Entro para dentro do vale e registo - 1,1 graus pelas 9 he10.
Tudo gelado. 
Desta vez tirei uma foto a um carro coberto de gelo, nas outras vezes não deu para tirar foto.


----------



## rozzo (14 Jan 2019 às 10:05)

Esta foi a manhã com mais geada na minha zona. A mínima na estação da Base Aérea do Montijo foi de -0.9º, penso que a igualar a mais baixa da semana passada.
Geada bastante forte e generalizada, que ainda persistia em várias zonas pelas 9:30.
Curiosa a neblina que se formou à chegada dos primeiros raios de sol, por efeito do derreter-evaporar da geada por acção da radiação solar. 

Em Lisboa, pelo Campo Grande, bastante mais ameno agora, mas curiosamente, ainda persiste alguma geada em zonas sombrias a esta hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2019 às 10:10)

Fica a foto do carro, isto é no inicio da estrada do Pisão à entrada de Alcabideche. Estamos a falar a 30 mts de desnível em relação a A16. Gera muito ar frio esta zona sombria. Logo meto mais registos.


----------



## Rachie (14 Jan 2019 às 10:12)

Mínima de hoje na Venda do Pinheiro 3.9°

Nao vi geada na minha zona mas em Odivelas, entre o sr Roubado e a saída para São Brás estava tudo branquinho e o termómetro do carro marcava 3°

Como estava a conduzir não tirei fotos 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tyna (14 Jan 2019 às 10:27)

boas,
Voltei a apanhar -1,5º na estrada N8, entre o Gradil e Vila Franca do Rosário.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2019 às 11:24)

minima auriol *-2.8ºC*


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2019 às 11:45)

A mínima às 7h20  hoje aqui em Alenquer foi de -3ºC, estava uma das maiores camadas de geada desta época, embora as dos dias 4 e 5 fossem maiores.
E ja la vamos com 15 dias sempre com mínimas negativas!


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 12:14)

jamestorm disse:


> A mínima às 7h20  hoje aqui em Alenquer foi de -3ºC, estava uma das maiores camadas de geada desta época, embora as dos dias 4 e 5 fossem maiores.
> E ja la vamos com 15 dias sempre com mínimas negativas!


Boa tarde a todos! Aqui a geada também foi bem forte, semelhante a ontem... agora está calorzinho ao sol!


----------



## RStorm (14 Jan 2019 às 12:52)

Bom dia

Tal como o nosso colega @rozzo  nos relatou, hoje foi um dos dias em que a geada foi mais intensa, graças ao enfraquecimento da lestada. Já era de esperar que acontecesse, pois quando cheguei a casa por volta da meia-noite, a humidade era elevada, sendo que pelo caminho observei nevoeiro nos locais habituais, que já alguns dias não aparecia.

De resto sigo com mais do mesmo: Sol e temperatura fresca  Amanhã o panorama vai mudar, mas no entanto parece que já vi a coisa melhor... mas vamos ver 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *2,5ºC *
Máxima: *13,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *1,6ºC *
T. Atual: *12,0ºC *
HR: 54% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2019 às 13:33)

Boa tarde!
Muita geada por Carnaxide, de manhã. De acordo com os meus pais, eles nunca tinham visto tanta por aqui. Geada já é uma raridade por cá, quanto mais geada com aquela intensidade. Infelizmente estava muito cansado e não consegui acordar mais cedo e talvez tenha perdido a melhor oportunidade dos últimos anos de ver geada moderada/forte por aqui. 
Até me esqueci de meter o sensor lá fora.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2019 às 13:41)

Boa tarde,
A geada hoje foi semelhante aos dias anteriores, estava era bem mais frio do que nos outros dias.
Aqui em casa o auriol registava -0.3ºC,ás 8:40.
Passei no vale do Furadoiro, e parecia que tinha nevado por lá, mas estava igual ás fotos que tirei na semana passada, soube que ás 8:30, estavam por lá -1.5ºC.
Aliás já na parte superior deste vale, vi o telhado de uma casa com geada, o que por estes lados, é uma coisa que não se ve todos os dias.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2019 às 15:29)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá tivemos a segunda noite mais fria deste mês, a temperatura desceu aos 2.6°c pelas 7:01. Após esta hora o nevoeiro apareceu e a temperatura subiu um pouco, para a casa dos 4°c. 
Por agora, mais uma tarde quente, 17.4°c e 67%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## lm1960 (14 Jan 2019 às 15:56)

Boas,
No Bombarral às 08:00 o carro marcava -3, ontem estava =.
Já vejo algumas nuvens junto á costa, algo vai mudar já está noite.


----------



## david 6 (14 Jan 2019 às 16:02)

às *15h30min





*


----------



## homem do mar (14 Jan 2019 às 16:19)

Boas por aqui mínima de -2.8 a máxima de 18.6 por agora 15

Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jan 2019 às 17:57)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada fresca, por aqui, com mínima de *3,8ºC*.

Embora não tão fria como outras madrugadas do início do mês, hoje houve muita humidade à mistura, o que potenciou (como disse esta manhã o @rozzo) um fenómeno de geada generalizado e intenso. No Cacém (zona do largo), pelas 5:30, era este o aspecto dos veículos estacionados:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Jan 2019 às 20:04)

Boa noite,
A mínima de hoje foi das mais baixas do mês: 1,4ºC na Charneca e 0,2ºC em Corroios. A temperatura podia ter descido mais, se não tivesse sido o nevoeiro, que surgiu por volta das 6:55 e só se dissipou completamente às 10:00. Foi um nevoeiro que se formou sobretudo nas zonas mais altas da Península de Setúbal, e que pouco a pouco desceu para zonas mais baixas. A máxima foi mais alta hoje.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 17,5ºC
Mín: 1,4ºC
Rajada máxima: 11 km/h NW 
Nevoeiro durante 3 horas 

Corroios
Máx: 18,3ºC
Mín: 0,2ºC 
Nevoeiro durante 3 horas

Esta noite está a ser bem mais quente que as anteriores, pois segue ainda com 10,0ºC e um ritmo de descida bem menor que nos dias anteriores. 
Quarta-feira vem outra vez chuva, podendo ser pouca, mas sempre bem vinda!


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2019 às 21:22)

Por aqui mínima de *1,8ºC*, não a mais baixa deste mês mas tive direito a uma bela geada e carros congelados, que é rara acontecer no parque da frente. 

Foto tirada antes das 9h: 






Eram 10h30 e ainda estava alguma geada nas zonas do parque à sombra! 

Já tenho novo Auriol comigo, o de fio, agora para medir as mínimas do lado Sul do prédio e talvez andar comigo por aí.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jan 2019 às 21:39)

Boas,

Como tinha dito de manhã, bela geada no Pisão mais um treino maluco a cruzar o vale com temperaturas negativas.
Os registos de temperatura foram feitos entre as 9:00 e as 09:30. A mínima deve ter rondando os - 2,5 graus. Este vale é incrível, por vezes consegue competir com o vale de Colares!!



























forensic anthropology pay scale











Confesso que nestes primeiros 14 dias já levei tareias de gelo suficientes, venha a chuva que as linhas de água simplesmente morreram!


----------



## MSantos (14 Jan 2019 às 22:36)

Muita geada hoje de manhã na minha viagem entre Aveiras e Santo Estêvão. Havia também nevoeiro sobre o vale do Tejo na zona da Ponte da Lezíria. 

Por agora vai arrefecendo com mais uma geada em perspetiva.


----------



## dfirmino (14 Jan 2019 às 22:57)

Boas. Sigo com 9,5ºC. 80% HR. Vento fraco N.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2019 às 23:16)

Boa noite. A sensação de frio esta noite mantêm-se, mas hoje está céu nublado ao contrário das outras noites em que estava céu limpo...


----------



## remember (14 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

Boa noite,

após o amanhecer o dia foi marcado pelo vento de SO/SSO, só quando este acalmou é que a máxima do dia foi alcançada 14.4º C às 16:49. A mínima foi de 2.7º C.
Agora, 10.7º C, 86% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Sanxito (14 Jan 2019 às 23:35)

Boa noite. 
Por cá, temos hoje menos arrefecimento do que ontem, sigo com 8.1°c e 92%HR. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (14 Jan 2019 às 23:48)

Condições muito diferentes a esta hora, noite bastante mais amena, estão 8 graus..ha uma ligeira brisa de noroeste..muito diferente das ultimas noites geladas.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2019 às 02:20)

auriol 2.8ºC e muito nevoeiro hoje, mais quentinho também hoje


----------



## celsomartins84 (15 Jan 2019 às 07:46)

Bom dia!
Hoje está bastante nevoeiro e muito menos frio 

Segunda: -2,5°C
Terça: 3,5 °C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2019 às 08:00)

Bom dia.

Hoje menos frio, muito mais humidade. Algumas nuvens no céu, nevoeiro nas lezírias de Loures.

Mínima de *5,2ºC*.


----------



## Geopower (15 Jan 2019 às 08:11)

Bom dia. 9.7°C. Vento fraco de sudeste. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2019 às 08:22)

Bom dia,

Ele está de volta, nevoeiro cerrado para marcar a mudança.

Vamos ver o que nos espera os próximos dias, mínima e temperatura actual.







Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2019 às 09:38)

Bom dia,
Hoje a manhã acordou cinzenta e com nevoeiro, ao contrário dos dias anteriores em que o sol,nascia logo, bem como as geadas intensas.


----------



## david 6 (15 Jan 2019 às 11:23)

no fim de 10 dias seguidos com minimas negativas, eis que tenho hoje minima positiva, auriol marcou *1.2ºC* e neste momento ainda muito nevoeiro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Jan 2019 às 11:29)

Suponho que na zona do Aeroporto de Lisboa esteja intenso nevoeiro, já divergiram 2 aviões para o Porto e muitos andam às voltas em holding.


----------



## rozzo (15 Jan 2019 às 11:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Suponho que na zona do Aeroporto de Lisboa esteja intenso nevoeiro, já divergiram 2 aviões para o Porto e muitos andam às voltas em holding.



Há cerca de 1h, quando passei junto ao aeroporto, não estava muito nevoeiro mesmo sobre a pista. Mas estava bastante denso do lado NE, até à zona de Camarate. Na zona da entrada da ponte então estava mesmo muito denso.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jan 2019 às 11:47)

Bom dia pessoal, 

E ao fim de 13 dias, a mínima ficou acima dos 5ºc! *(6.3ºc)*, Ou seja, o tempo hoje é outro!  Menos frio,  céu nublado, e muito mais humidade, atingido os *97% *durante a madrugada! Provavelmente iremos ter um pequeno desbloqueio do AA nos próximos dias, o que irá permitir alguma precipitação , pouca, mas bem vinda  Depois vamos ver onde o mesmo se coloca realmente, e se temos ou não a tão desejada mudança de padrão! Lá para dia 20 saberemos Deixo uns registos feitos pela manhã  , onde a geada ainda marca presença de forma menos abundante como é natural, e algum nevoeiro! 




Winter by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr




Winter by Ricardo Carvalho, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (15 Jan 2019 às 11:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Suponho que na zona do Aeroporto de Lisboa esteja intenso nevoeiro, já divergiram 2 aviões para o Porto e muitos andam às voltas em holding.





rozzo disse:


> Há cerca de 1h, quando passei junto ao aeroporto, não estava muito nevoeiro mesmo sobre a pista. Mas estava bastante denso do lado NE, até à zona de Camarate. Na zona da entrada da ponte então estava mesmo muito denso.



Bem perceptível pelo radar 
https://www.flightradar24.com/39.01,-8.75/10

*



*

*Desculpem o off topic *


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2019 às 13:37)

Boa tarde,
A mínima foi de 4,0°C na Charneca e de 3,6°C em Corroios, desde dia 27 de dezembro não registava uma mínima tão alta. 
Agora estão 12,6°C e céu com alguma neblina. Entre as 10:05 e as 13:00 surgiu um nevoeiro altamente denso, mais uma vez surgindo nas zonas mais altas e descendo para as zonas mais baixas. 
A visibilidade às 11:40 era de 20 metros, aproximadamente.


----------



## RStorm (15 Jan 2019 às 14:09)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou com nevoeiro cerrado que durou até ao final da manhã e, portanto, impediu a formação de geada durante a madrugada. Agora a tarde segue com névoa, alguma nebulosidade e o sol vai espreitando.
Sinais da mudança 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *1,6ºC*
Máxima: *14,7ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *3,5ºC*
T. Atual: *12,1ºC *
HR: 75% 
Vento: SE / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jan 2019 às 14:15)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu muito nublado / encoberto por Cumulus sob Altostratus. Um cenário que já há muito não se via.

A mínima ficou-se pelos *6,7ºC* e por agora sigo com uns agradáveis 14ºC.

Vento fraco.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2019 às 15:04)

Um dia diferente do anterior. 
A temperatura estabilizou-se nos 14°C, sem vento, sem geada mas com céu que ficou muito nublado logo após a hora de almoço. Amanhã vem a tão esperada


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2019 às 15:21)

Boa tarde, 

Mais um dia frio... A máxima do dia ainda continua a ser a da madrugada 10.5° C às 00:01.

Agora 10° C, 87% de HR e vento fraco de NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Jan 2019 às 15:50)

Humidade chegou aos 93% durante a madrugada, tenho os seguintes registos de mínima:

Auriol Norte: *4,7ºC*
Auriol Sul:* 3,9ºC
*
A partir de hoje as mínimas devem ser sempre mais altas. 

Hoje deve ser o primeiro dia de céu nublado do ano


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2019 às 17:41)

Humidade nos 100% desde as 8:22 até às 13:05

Máxima atingida à momentos com 10.9° C,  não me admirava se ainda fosse ultrapassada de novo.

Temperatura actual com vento fraco/nulo.














Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jan 2019 às 18:33)

Boas! Hoje a madrugada foi menos fria que as anteriores, mesmo assim foi bem fresca, já o dia pareceu-me ter sido ameno, agora já está fresco e corre uma ligeira brisa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Jan 2019 às 21:08)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia foi bem diferente dos anteriores. Começou com sol, teve nevoeiro, e desde o início da tarde que está céu bastante nublado, já a prever a chuva. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 13,9°C
Mín: 4,0°C
Rajada máxima: 5 km/h N
Nevoeiro durante 3 horas 

Corroios 
Máx: 14,1°C 
Mín: 3,6°C 
Nevoeiro durante 3 horas 

Agora estão 8,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Jan 2019 às 23:07)

Boa noite. 
Hoje foi mais um dia de nevoeiro. 
Os extremos do dia foram os seguintes. 
Tmin. 5.8°c (8:51)
Tmax. 11.7°c (15:03)
HR. 98 / 90
Precip. 0.2 mm
 E vão mais 6 dias com registo de precipitação por conta da humidade. No total conto 1.2 mm. 
Neste momento sigo com 9.7°c e 96%HR. 
Fica uma foto desta manhã. 






Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia pessoal,
> 
> E ao fim de 13 dias, a mínima ficou acima dos 5ºc! *(6.3ºc)*, Ou seja, o tempo hoje é outro!  Menos frio,  céu nublado, e muito mais humidade, atingido os *97% *durante a madrugada! Provavelmente iremos ter um pequeno desbloqueio do AA nos próximos dias, o que irá permitir alguma precipitação , pouca, mas bem vinda  Depois vamos ver onde o mesmo se coloca realmente, e se temos ou não a tão desejada mudança de padrão! Lá para dia 20 saberemos Deixo uns registos feitos pela manhã  , onde a geada ainda marca presença de forma menos abundante como é natural, e algum nevoeiro!
> 
> ...


A geada na Arrábida é diferente. É tão branquinha e compacta! A sério que parece acúcar!


----------



## remember (15 Jan 2019 às 23:53)

A máxima de hoje foi atingida às 20:14 11.4º C, tal como previa...
Agora, sigo com 9.8º C, 92% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2019 às 00:36)

João Pedro disse:


> A geada na Arrábida é diferente. É tão branquinha e compacta! A sério que parece acúcar!


Não desfazendo, mas na Arrábida tudo é diferente  Mas sim, tem sido umas belíssimas geadas , com tanta insistência no açúcar anida vou ter que provar se é doce, e depois aviso a malta!

-------------------------

Tatual: 9.8°c, com 90% de HR.



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2019 às 01:22)

Boas!

Ontem (dia 15) o dia começou com bastante nevoeiro que custou muito a levantar, ficando uma neblina alta quase sempre presente até meio da tarde. Por agora neste início de madrugada temos uma temperatura menos fresca que nas anteriores. Aqui em Santo Estêvão o meu sensor marca 7.5ºC


----------



## celsomartins84 (16 Jan 2019 às 07:33)

Bom dia! E já chove  e frio pouco 
Já tinha saudades de abrir o site do IPMA para ver as imagens de radar!!

Segunda: -2,5°C
Terça: 3,5 °C
Quarta: 9°C 

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (16 Jan 2019 às 07:59)

Bom dia. Amanhecer com chuvisco. 11°C. Vento fraco. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Jan 2019 às 08:01)

Bom dia.

Chuva fraca por estas bandas, mínima de *9,3ºC* até ter saído de casa.


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2019 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Finalmente chuva mesmo que miudinha

O dia começou com nevoeiro e chuva fraca, 7.7° C com 99% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (16 Jan 2019 às 09:20)

Bom dia.
Aqui o dia amanheceu molhado, com a temperatura na ordem dos 10° (a mínima foi quase 10) e com este panorama para a "serra" 





Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2019 às 10:13)

1 mm por cá. 
Para a semana vou andar por Lousada e Penafiel, será que vejo uns flocos?


----------



## Sanxito (16 Jan 2019 às 10:26)

Bom dia. 
Por cá já há registo de precipitação, 0.4 mm. 
A temperatura segue nos 9.9°c com 97%HR, e oscilou entre os 9.7°c pelas 9:46, e os 10.9°c pelas 3:08. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2019 às 12:40)

cais uns borrifos aqui


----------



## MSantos (16 Jan 2019 às 12:48)

david 6 disse:


> cais uns borrifos aqui



Tal como aqui uns 20km ao lado! 

Tem havido algum chuvisco esta manhã, o tempo mantém-se frio com apenas 10.3ºC na minha estação em Santo Estêvão.


----------



## Lopes45 (16 Jan 2019 às 13:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> 1 mm por cá.
> Para a semana vou andar por Lousada e Penafiel, será que vejo uns flocos?


Nao me parece. Mas era porreiro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2019 às 13:40)

Aqui este inicio de tarde segue bem gelada, e já cai um chuva tipo "spray", durante mais de 1 hora.
O nevoeiro continua, sem vontade de se dissipar.
Acho este dia, o mais frio deste ano, até ao momento.


----------



## RStorm (16 Jan 2019 às 14:20)

Boa Tarde

Mínima mais alta do mês até agora, *7,7ºC*. 
Céu encoberto, neblina e já caíram alguns borrifos.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *3,5ºC *
Máxima: *12,7ºC *

T. Atual: *13,4ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2019 às 14:33)

Boas! Dia com completamente diferente dos anteriores, madrugada amena, já deve ter caído qualquer coisa que as estradas estão molhadas, por agora céu nublado e não chove


----------



## jamestorm (16 Jan 2019 às 14:56)

Ja caíram uns pingos aqui no concelho de Alenquer, está bastante escuro mas, tb algo abafado, marcava 14 graus há pouco.
A noite foi igualmente amena, talvez a noite mais quente das ultimas 3 semanas: à 1h da manhã estavam 7 graus, muito diferente dos negativos dos últimos tempos.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2019 às 15:21)

Boa tarde!
Vai chuviscando por aqui também.
À espera de eventos mais significativos. 
E por falar em eventos significativos, amanhã fará 5 anos desde o evento que vestiu Carnaxide e zonas circundantes de branco (de granzio obviamente ):















Fonte

Imagens de radar dessa manhã:




Mais detalhes no site do IPMA.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2019 às 16:15)

Por aqui nada de especial, muitas nuvens mas não me apercebi de cair nada


----------



## dvieira (16 Jan 2019 às 17:20)

Por aqui bastante nevoeiro. Registo 8,2ºC. 84% HR.


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2019 às 17:26)

começa a chuviscar mais intenso


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Jan 2019 às 17:55)

O nevoeiro começa agora a intensificar-se a os borrifos estão de volta, tal como aconteceu durante a manhã.


----------



## remember (16 Jan 2019 às 18:13)

Boa tarde,

Voltaram os borrifos, assim como o nevoeiro, que praticamente nem levantou.

Máxima até agora de apenas 11° C e mínima de 7.6° C.

0.7 mm acumulados  

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Jan 2019 às 20:45)

chove um pouco mais agora  apesar de fraca


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2019 às 21:33)

Lopes45 disse:


> Nao me parece. Mas era porreiro.



Hum disse mais na brincadeira, mas está visto que vou apanhar frio por essas bandas.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jan 2019 às 21:43)

Já esteve a chuviscar aqui por Coimbra, por entre as 6 e as 7 pelo menos, mas agora já não está


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Jan 2019 às 21:55)

Boa noite pessoal, 

Acumulado de 0.3mm, o mês segue com 0.6mm

Mínima de 9.2°c
Máxima de 14.9°c

Tatual:10.5°c

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jan 2019 às 22:03)

2,2 mm por cá. 

Amanhã dia de sol. 
Sexta e Sábado volta a chover fraco.


----------



## Lopes45 (17 Jan 2019 às 00:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Hum disse mais na brincadeira, mas está visto que vou apanhar frio por essas bandas.


Frio pode contar com ele.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jan 2019 às 00:46)

Nevoeiro e temperatura relativamente alta por Coimbra, tenho dúvidas se a mínima prevista de 4 ºC será atingida


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2019 às 03:27)

Boa noite,

03h25 - Do nada começou a soprar vento forte com rajadas bem fortes! 
Assobia bastante lá fora!


----------



## Candy (17 Jan 2019 às 04:02)

Acalmou o vento. Agora chove "grosso".


----------



## Geopower (17 Jan 2019 às 07:15)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado. Vento moderado de oeste com rajadas.10.4°C. Mar agitado com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.
Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado.


----------



## celsomartins84 (17 Jan 2019 às 07:30)

Bom dia, amanhaceu tudo molhado, poucas nuvens e hoje já bem mais fresco do que ontem.

Segunda: -2,5°C
Terça: 3,5°C
Quarta: 9°C 
Quinta: 5°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (17 Jan 2019 às 08:22)

Abrantes - Bom dia

1mm nas ultimas 24H

Nevoeiro cerrado e murrinha onde ele é mais denso.


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2019 às 08:58)

Bom dia,

ontem foi o dia mais fresco deste inverno, com apenas 11º C de máxima. A mínima foi de 7.6º C também a mais alta deste inverno.
Apenas, acumulou 0.8 mm, o mês segue com 1 mm

Já começou a reportar para o WU a Davis de uma escola aqui perto https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPVOADES3 os dados de vento continuam um pouco estranhos
Graças à instalação desta estação a Póvoa de Santa Iria, passou a aparecer no mapa do WU, não sei bem porque não aparecia, tendo na altura ficado com um indicativo de Vila Franca de Xira, assim abandono o ID IVILAFRA12, para passar a usar o novo ID da estação IPVOADES4.

O dia começou com céu praticamente limpo e com muita humidade, 9.8º C, 100% de HR e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2019 às 08:59)

Bom dia,
A manhã acordou com o chão molhado, devido a alguns aguaceiros que caíram durante a noite e madrugada.
Agora sigo com céu nublado.

0.25 mm de acumulado


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2019 às 10:06)

Boas

Vento moderado a forte e rajadas constantes. Desconforto térmico na rua.
Parece que vem aí um período ventoso por cá, de volta às origens portanto.


Ora bem, não querendo fazer qualquer linchamento público ao dono da estação meteorológica em questão, fez me muita confusão a respectiva estação. Estava eu propositadamente parado perto das casas ao olhar para os telhados ver se encontrava a dita cuja, quando momentos depois vejo ali! Mau demais...
A estação fica também no Pai do Vento, Alcabideche.






https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IALCABID33#history

Agora percebo a razão pela qual, os dados de temperatura, vento e precipitação estão bem desfasados da realidade.


----------



## RStorm (17 Jan 2019 às 14:48)

Boa Tarde

Primeiros mm do ano já cá cantam, *0,6 mm *(*0,3 mm* ontem + *0,3 mm* hoje)*.* É pouco, mas é melhor que nada 
O dia de hoje segue ventoso e soalheiro, após uma madrugada de nevoeiro cerrado e generalizado, que trouxe o acumulado de *0,3 mm*.

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *7,7ºC *
Máxima: *13,9ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *6,9ºC *
T. Atual: *13,7ºC *
HR: 43% 
Vento: NW / 23,8 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2019 às 15:59)

remember disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> ontem foi o dia mais fresco deste inverno, com apenas 11º C de máxima. A mínima foi de 7.6º C também a mais alta deste inverno.
> Apenas, acumulou 0.8 mm, o mês segue com 1 mm
> ...


Boa tarde 

Vou ver,  é na secundária aqui de cima que conheço bem, os dados neste momento estão coerentes com o que estou a registar aqui pelas ruas perto (com a Kestrel, variáveis conforme o local da rua).

13,0°C nos locais de referência habituais. Temperatura bastante homogenea devido ao vento NNW entre 10 e 20 Km/h com algumas rajadas até 30 Km/h.

48% HR também homogenea.

Os serviços camarários tiveram a ideia idiota de arrasar com o coberto vegetal deixando os terrenos descobertos e prontos para se enlamearem e escorrerem para as ruas. Não tem mais que fazer, parece, podiam era apanhar o lixo e não estilhaca-lo com as cortadoras.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (17 Jan 2019 às 16:25)

12,9°C
41%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (17 Jan 2019 às 19:44)

Neste momento registo 6,7 º C e 70% HR. O vento voltou a aparecer por aqui e a temperatura estagnou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jan 2019 às 20:36)

Apesar de uma manhã, com céu pouco nublado, a partir da tarde ainda se viu bem o sol, e só não aqueceu mais devido ao vento fraco.
A geada tirou agora uns dia de descanso, "coitada" também merece.

Seiça segue com 2.6ºC.


----------



## RStorm (17 Jan 2019 às 20:50)

Boa noite

Tarde bastante desagradável, graças ao vento que acelerou bem a meio da tarde e trouxe um enorme desconforto térmico 
Neste momento, o vento acalmou e a temperatura está descer a bom ritmo.
Amanhã regressa a chuvinha 

Extremos de hoje:

Mínima: *6,9ºC *
Máxima: *13,8ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

T. Atual: *8,7ºC *
HR: 68%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (17 Jan 2019 às 20:54)

StormRic disse:


> 12,9°C
> 41%
> 
> 
> ...


Também vi essa "auréola"  É pena é ela não se ter apresentado com o circulo fechado e completo, se não seria um registo interessante


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jan 2019 às 21:06)

Boas,

Dia com vento, a estação de referência registou vento máximo de 52 km/h e rajada máxima de 68 km/h.
Por cá foi aos 75 km/h certamente.
No treino matinal passei por uma das zonas mais ventosas de Alcabideche,  que é o Alto da Peça com marco geodésico de 157 mts, por lá as árvores abanavam com força.
Esta zona é mesmo tramada, basta um "cheirinho"  no vento e consigo ter valores perto dos 80 km/h sem grande dificuldade.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Jan 2019 às 21:21)

Boa noite, 
Infelizmente a estação meteorológica esteve off nos últimos dois dias, não podendo registar nem a máxima, nem a mínima nem o acumulado de precipitação. 
Na quarta-feira choveu bem menos que o esperado, nem devendo ter chegado sequer aos 0,5 mm. Portanto, e fazendo as contas, o mês segue com 1,3 mm, cerca de 1,3% do valor normal. Com a chuva que se prevê até ao final do mês, nem deverá chegar sequer aos 20 mm. 

Hoje foi um dia bem diferente de quarta.
Houve nevoeiro ao longo da madrugada, surgindo ao final da tarde de quarta, tendo este dissipado logo às 9:30. Depois houve bastante sol, coisa que já não acontecia desde as 9:00 de terça.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jan 2019 às 23:03)

Sem vento vai descendo com vontade! 7.3°c, já quase atingido a mínima registada de madrugada de 6.6°c! Se o  vento não aparecer vou registar a mínima do dia antes da meia-noite  Vamos lá ver o que chove amanhã, hoje acumulei 0.5mm , graças ao nevoeiro cerrado! A tarde foi fria, com o wind chill a fazer.se sentir! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (17 Jan 2019 às 23:48)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Vou ver,  é na secundária aqui de cima que conheço bem, os dados neste momento estão coerentes com o que estou a registar aqui pelas ruas perto (com a Kestrel, variáveis conforme o local da rua).
> 
> ...


Sim, eu entrei em contacto com o clube da robótica da escola para dar a conhecer o Wu e outras redes, sugestão que aceitaram e acharam bem interessante.

Cá por baixo sentiam-se as rajadas, mas não achei assim nada de especial, mesmo quando fui treinar, notava-se momentos de acalmia e outros mais ventosos, este vento frio é que não dava com nada até cortava... Rajada máxima de 21 km/h.

9.8° C, 76% de HR e vento fraco de NNE de momento, para amanhã a incerteza do que vai chover continua, ou seja, sobe e desce

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## celsomartins84 (18 Jan 2019 às 07:49)

Bom dia, hoje está uma brisa bem fresca com algumas nuvens e também algum nevoeiro!

Segunda: -2,5°C
Terça: 3,5°C
Quarta: 9°C 
Quinta: 5°C
Sexta: -0,5°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (18 Jan 2019 às 08:15)

Manhã fria e húmida. 4.5°C. Vento moderado de NW.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2019 às 08:24)

auriol minima *0ºC*, agora 0.4ºC


----------



## srr (18 Jan 2019 às 08:31)

Tomar -1.5º
Abrantes -0.5º

Queda acentuada da temperatura entre as 01h e as 07h

As 21H estavam uns bons 8º


----------



## Tyna (18 Jan 2019 às 08:59)

Bom dia 
Na estrada habitual( N8 ) hoje marcava 1º , e muita geada, mas a sensação era que estava muito mais frio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 09:31)

Bom dia, 
A manhã começou com geada e com nevoeiro, que parece estar agora a intensificar.
Não esperava que as mínimas caíssem tanto ao ponto de ainda se ver uma boa camada de geada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 11:11)

Bom dia a todos! O dia amanheceu com sol mas geada que permaneceu até ás 9h30. Agora já fechou, com a chuva a chegar pela tarde...


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 12:13)

Muito frio neste final de manhã, ainda não consegui aquecer as mãos.
10.3ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2019 às 13:33)

Boa tarde, 
A mínima foi de 3,5°C na Charneca e de 2,8°C em Corroios. Não houve geada nem nevoeiro. 
Agora estão 15,0°C. Já foram atingidos os 15,5°C às 12:40, mas agora está céu nublado e levantou-se vento. A rajada máxima até agora foi de 9 km/h. À espera da


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 13:37)

Por aqui começou a chuviscar...


----------



## RStorm (18 Jan 2019 às 14:08)

Boa Tarde

Mínima de *3,7ºC*. É provável que tenha ocorrido geada nos arredores, mas sem certezas pois acordei um pouco tarde. 
O dia começou com sol e algumas nuvens altas, passando gradualmente a céu encoberto a partir do meio-dia.
Vamos ver quanto rende hoje 

T. Atual: *14,5ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Jan 2019 às 14:09)

Começa a pingar por aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (18 Jan 2019 às 14:22)

A mínima  aqui às 7h40 foi de 1ºC mas sem qualquer geada. Agora estão 13ºC e já chuviscou, está bastaste escuro, que venha ela!!


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2019 às 14:28)

Boa tarde 
Primeiros pingos.
13,2°C
62%
 Vento W fraco
Vistas ESE e WSW









Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2019 às 14:37)

Chuva fraca em Cascais


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2019 às 14:50)

Depois dos ameaços de chuva nada mais por enquanto. Finalmente as últimas folhas quase caíram todas, não vão resistir ao fim de semana. Alguns altostratus na periferia SE avançada da cobertura nublosa tinham aspecto algo lenticularis ou undulatus mas nada de notável. 

13,0°C
63%
Vento agora menos fraco, 12 Km/h W











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2019 às 15:11)

Boa tarde. 
Deixo aqui os extremos de ontem, dia 17.
Tmin. 8.4°c
Tmax. 14.7°c (13:47)
HR. 99 / 49
Precip. 0.2 mm (efeito humidade)
Vento max. 24 Km/h NW. 

Em relação ao dia de hoje, fiquei surpreendido. Muito frio pela manhã, quando não esperava mínima abaixo dos 6/7 graus. 
Sigo agora com a temperatura a descer, 13.1°c e 75%HR, o vento é muito fraco. 
Os extremos do dia até ao momento são os seguintes. 
Tmin. 4.5°c (8:06)
Tmax. 15.2°c (13:21)
HR. 94 / 62
Precip. 0.0 mm


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (18 Jan 2019 às 15:22)

A chuva a chegar agora, montes de Vialonga 








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2019 às 15:22)

Boa tarde!

Hoje por Aveiras...

Manhã fresca que foi ficando progressivamente mais nublada, desde o início da tarde que por vezes caiem uns pingos dispersos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 15:35)

Agora chove fraco mas mais persistente...


----------



## dvieira (18 Jan 2019 às 16:05)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado já á um bom bocado. Penso que já passou uns apenas 1 mm que estava previsto para hoje. Pode ser que as últimas saídas que estejam erradas e que possam trazer mais chuva e frio e empurrar o anticiclone para fora de Portugal continental.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2019 às 16:06)

chove fraco


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2019 às 16:12)

Chuva fraca também em Aveiras de Cima, com tempo bem fresco a temperatura deverá andar entre os 10 e os 12ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 16:13)

Por aqui cai uns aguaceiros fracos desde as 15 horas, pelo menos já molhou o alcatrão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 16:32)

Por aqui está assim, chuva persistente fraca a moderada e nevoeiro. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (18 Jan 2019 às 17:07)

Boa tarde.
Começou a morrinha......1mm para já.


----------



## MSantos (18 Jan 2019 às 17:12)

MSantos disse:


> Chuva fraca também em Aveiras de Cima, com tempo bem fresco a temperatura deverá andar entre os 10 e os 12ºC.



Continua a chuva em Aveiras, agora com mais intensidade, um verdadeiro dia de Inverno!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 17:17)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam, e de forma persistente.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2019 às 17:29)

Boa tarde,
Já choveram 1,02 mm e continua a choviscar.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2019 às 18:22)

6 mm.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2019 às 19:02)

tem chovido persistente


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2019 às 19:21)

Choveram 7,1 mm até agora, muito acima do esperado, tanto pelos modelos ECMWF e GFS, e só agora é que está a chover com mais força. 
Muito bom!


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jan 2019 às 19:31)

*9 mm *por Alcabideche.
Claramente acima do previsto, o que agradecemos.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2019 às 19:33)

Cai bem 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (18 Jan 2019 às 19:42)

Chuva fraca e persistente desde as 15h, o acumulado segue nos *2,7 mm*. 
O vento está fraco, mas as nuvens estão a movimentar-se a uma velocidade impressionante 

Extremos:

Mínima: *3,7ºC *
Máxima: *14,6ºC *

T. Atual: *10,7ºC *
HR: 89% 
Vento: Nulo


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2019 às 20:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui está assim, chuva persistente fraca a moderada e nevoeiro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


São de roer os dióspiros? É o meu vício do momento... 
Bela foto Luís


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jan 2019 às 20:16)

Os aguaceiros fracos continuam, desde as 3 da tarde, sem interrupções.
O acumulado deve rondar os 3 mm.
Pode ser que continue assim pela noite toda.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2019 às 20:45)

João Pedro disse:


> São de roer os dióspiros? É o meu vício do momento...
> Bela foto Luís


Belas fotos são as tuas! Uns são de roer e outros são dos moles... tive tantos que só apanho quando me apetece comer, os outros ficam para os passarinhos comerem... 

Aqui continua a chuva fraca a moderada mas bem persistente... os beirais correm bem!


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2019 às 20:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Belas fotos são as tuas! Uns são de roer e outros são dos moles... tive tantos que só apanho quando me apetece comer, os outros ficam para os passarinhos comerem...
> 
> Aqui continua a chuva fraca a moderada mas bem persistente... os beirais correm bem!


Passarinhos cheios de sorte! E de dióspiro...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2019 às 21:12)

Boas!
A estação mais próxima acumulou *8 mm*. Bem bom! 
E que bela molha apanhei eu em Lisboa, não estava à espera de tanta chuva. 
As estações aqui do concelho também acumularam bem:
B. V. Paço d'Arcos: *10,9 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *12,2 mm*
Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *15 mm*.


----------



## RStorm (18 Jan 2019 às 21:14)

A chuva parou e o céu já apresenta algumas abertas. *4,5 mm *acumulados 
O vento rodou para NW e aumentou de intensidade. 

T. Atual: *9,9ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: NW / 10,8 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (18 Jan 2019 às 21:42)

Boa noite,
A chuva parou aproximadamente às 20:00, mas acumulou 9,5 mm desde as 16:00. Muito acima do esperado pelos modelos! 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,5°C (12:40)
Mín: 3,5°C
Prec: 9,5 mm (mensal: 10,8 mm)
Rajada máxima: 21,9 km/h WSW

Corroios
Máx: 15,3°C
Mín: 2,8°C

Agora estão 12,0°C e céu muito nublado, com algum vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## remember (18 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

Bem, não estava nada à espera...

Os modelos davam a entender muito menos, agora é esperar pelas próximas horas 






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (18 Jan 2019 às 22:06)

Boa noite. 
Pelas 21:00 saí de casa e o registo de precipitação estava nos 6.6 mm. 
A temperatura foi subindo, esta tarde chegou aos 11.2°c, mas pelas 21:00 estava nos 14.2°c. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (18 Jan 2019 às 22:40)

Bela chuva. Às 19H00 tinha 13 mm no pluviómetro de copo, em Nafarros,  Sintra. Mais do que esperava... Boa rega!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jan 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite pessoal,

Por aqui 4.6mm, as saudades que eu já tinha deste cheirinho a terra molhada!  Amanhã espero um pouco mais, lufada de ar fresco para a floresta que já acusa algum stress hídrico! 

Tatual: Vento fraco predominante de SW, 12.2°c , e 92% de HR.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jan 2019 às 23:07)

Por aqui foi uma caganita a mais, com 5.4mm...


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2019 às 23:55)

Monsanto e o seu microclima espantoso... 




594 mm num só dia não é para todos. 
_____
A noite segue calma, com muita humidade por todo o lado. A natureza agradece.


----------



## meko60 (19 Jan 2019 às 00:00)

Boa noite.
Acumulou 8mm......sempre deu para lavar o carro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2019 às 09:17)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã segue com nevoeiro denso, e com aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2019 às 09:29)

Bom dia, 
Ontem foi um dia chuvoso. Acumulou 9,4 mm, algo bem acima do esperado.
Agora estão 12,9°C e céu muito nublado, com um acumulado durante a noite de 0,8 mm, mas só agora é que começou a chover à séria!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2019 às 09:43)

Bom dia.

Entre as 9h10 e as 9h30 caiu uma boa chuvada pelo Campo Grande, agora parece ter abrandado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 09:54)

Bom dia a todos! Dia de chuva fraca a moderada... por vezes vem mais forte quando a ouço a bater no telhado... bem bom!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 10:06)

Chuva forte e persistente agora! Cuidado na estrada...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 10:14)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva forte e persistente agora! Cuidado na estrada...


Chove bem! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2019 às 10:15)

Tiagolco disse:


> Monsanto e o seu microclima espantoso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom dia, isso é no gozo, certo? Se assim fosse...


Bem encaminhado por aqui, nada mau este evento, temperatura actual e acumulado, o vento sopra fraco de SO.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jan 2019 às 10:22)

remember disse:


> Bom dia, isso é no gozo, certo? Se assim fosse...



É no gozo, claro. Essa estação está a _registar _diariamente valores absurdos de precipitação, não sei como é que o proprietário ainda não notou (ou se notou, ainda não fez nada).


----------



## celsomartins84 (19 Jan 2019 às 10:29)

Bom dia, hoje amanheceu com 8°C e com chuva fraca, só à pouco é que caiu um aguaceiro mais forte.

Segunda: -2,5°C
Terça: 3,5°C
Quarta: 9°C 
Quinta: 5°C
Sexta: -0,5°C
Sábado: 8°C

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2019 às 10:33)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> É no gozo, claro. Essa estação está a _registar _diariamente valores absurdos de precipitação, não sei como é que o proprietário ainda não notou (ou se notou, ainda não fez nada).


Pois, só podia já leva mais de 1000 mm era uma tempestade e pêras 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2019 às 10:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chove bem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estás com mais sorte do que eu, por aqui, a manhã tem sido de aguaceiros fracos mas constantes, e começou agora a enfraquecer.
Mas as caleiras debitavam apenas um pequeno fio de água.
Pelo menos já dá para regar as favas, que ainda não tinham "visto" uma pinga de água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 10:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estás com mais sorte do que eu, por aqui, a manhã tem sido de aguaceiros fracos mas constantes, e começou agora a enfraquecer.
> Mas as caleiras debitavam apenas um pequeno fio de água.
> Pelo menos já dá para regar as favas, que ainda não tinham "visto" uma pinga de água.


Aqui chove sempre mais... é natural, o vale é perpendicular à costa com altitude entre os 200 a 230m.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 12:17)

Aguaceiro forte outra vez...


----------



## criz0r (19 Jan 2019 às 12:34)

Por Entrecampos, chuva fraca e vento fraco. Em Almada, também já caiu alguma chuva ao início da manhã mas nada de especial. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rmsg (19 Jan 2019 às 12:41)

Neste momento estou com 11,8 ºC e 6,0 mm


----------



## jamestorm (19 Jan 2019 às 12:52)

Vai chovendo bem por aqui, intercalado com chuvisco fracos. 13ºC


----------



## RStorm (19 Jan 2019 às 12:54)

Bom dia

Manhã de céu encoberto e chuva fraca, intercalados por algumas abertas de sol.
O acumulado segue nos* 1,5 mm* acumulados, o de ontem ficou-se pelos *4,5 mm*. 

Mínima: *9,1ºC *(a mais alta do mês até agora) 
T. Atual: *15,2ºC *
HR: 81% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 13:06)

Mais um aguaceiro bem forte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2019 às 13:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mais um aguaceiro bem forte!



Aqui já parou de chuviscar, o nevoeiro mantem-se, e sente-se bastante frio, breve tenho de ir pegar fogo á lareira.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 13:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui já parou de chuviscar, o nevoeiro mantem-se, e sente-se bastante frio, breve tenho de ir pegar fogo á lareira.


Aqui depois de passarem estes aguaceiros fortes fica a chuva fraca... tem sido uma excelente rega!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2019 às 13:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui depois de passarem estes aguaceiros fortes fica a chuva fraca... tem sido uma excelente rega!



Voltaram os aguaceiro fracos, sim de facto tem sido uma boa rega, já dá para repor a humidade á superficie do solo.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2019 às 14:01)

vai chovendo


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 14:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Voltaram os aguaceiro fracos, sim de facto tem sido uma boa rega, já dá para repor a humidade á superficie do solo.


Aqui continua a chuva fraca a moderada, por vezes forte, mas aumenta o vento...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2019 às 14:28)

Fiz, juntamente com um colega meu de faculdade, um projecto final de licenciatura junto desse local, com sensores distribuídos pelo Vale do Rio da Mula e algumas encostas, com resultados interessantes.

Sempre que chegávamos ao local, era surpreendente, com manhãs muito frias e claro escoamento de ar frio até ao fundo do vale, justamente em confluência com a estrada e a entrada para a Quinta do Pisão. Com alguma pena, a esmagadora maioria dos dias foi de instabilidade e imensa precipitação.

Posso disponibilizar-te o nosso trabalho um dia destes. Um abraço para ti.



jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Ha pouco a chegar casa passei pela estrada do Pisão, fica o registo.
> 
> O ponto verde foi onde o termómetro do carro fez o registo dos 5 graus. Chego a minha rua disparou para 11 graus. Provavelmente a temperatura deve andar nos 3 graus na zona mais fria/interior do vale, há uns 900 mts da estrada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Jan 2019 às 14:32)

Por Ribafria (Alenquer), após cerca de 9 dias de mínimas abaixo de 0 ºC, muitas vezes a rondar -3 ºC, hoje está a ser um dia muito ameno, com precipitação fraca em forma de aguaceiros que nem 1mm rendeu ainda.

Temperatura a rondar os 15 ºC actualmente, após mínima de 8 ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2019 às 15:19)

Boa tarde!
Chove moderado. Muita humidade lá fora.
*4,2 mm* acumulados até ao momento na estação mais próxima.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2019 às 15:25)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Fiz, juntamente com um colega meu de faculdade, um projecto final de licenciatura junto desse local, com sensores distribuídos pelo Vale do Rio da Mula e algumas encostas, com resultados interessantes.
> 
> Sempre que chegávamos ao local, era surpreendente, com manhãs muito frias e claro escoamento de ar frio até ao fundo do vale, justamente em confluência com a estrada e a entrada para a Quinta do Pisão. Com alguma pena, a esmagadora maioria dos dias foi de instabilidade e imensa precipitação.
> 
> Posso disponibilizar-te o nosso trabalho um dia destes. Um abraço para ti.



Boas Daniel,
Interessante, sim tens que me enviar isso. 
Relativemente à localização provavelmente não estamos a falar exactamente na mesma zona.
A área de estudo que referes como entrada para Quinta do Pisão - Vale do Rio da Mula (zona amarela) é menos fria que a zona onde faço registos, contextualizando geograficamente:

No Pisão(zona azul), juntam-se duas linhas de água ribeira de Atrozela e ribeira da Mula, depois a linha de água segue para SO onde passa numa zona ainda mais estreita do vale, aí é um autentico gelo.
A diferença das duas zonas é uns 2,5ºC.
Abraço.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2019 às 15:26)

Tem chovido bastante por cá; *9 mm* na ultima hora, *12 mm* de precipitação diária.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2019 às 15:48)

Não esperava por esta: *20 mm * dos quais *17 mm* na ultima hora.

Os bombeiros tiveram agora uma ocorrência de inundação precisamente em Alcabideche.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2019 às 15:52)

Acumulados a disparar por aqui também, a estação mais próxima regista* 10,1 mm *acumulados.
Estações do concelho:
B. V. De Paço d'Arcos: *12,5 mm*
Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *16,3 mm
*
Tal como ontem, os acumulados estão a supreender.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2019 às 15:54)

*21 mm*, bela rega.
Ontem *9 mm.*
Este evento _a brincar a brincar_ rendeu *30 mm*.

Que chova tudo hoje que amanhã não me dá muito jeito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jan 2019 às 16:06)

Os aguaceiros aumentaram agora de intensidade, já rendeu mais de 10 mm, pelo menos já superou o previsto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jan 2019 às 16:07)

Por aqui vai chuvendo de forma fraca a moderada desde as 14H , 3.1mm de acumulado, mas pelo radar vem lá mais qualquer coisa  Excelente precipitação para os solos 

93% de HR, e vento moderado de WSW ! Rajada máxima de 37km,h.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2019 às 16:22)

Parou de chover. Por cá ficou-se pelos *10,7 mm*.
Estações do concelho:
B. V. De Paço d'Arcos: *12,5 mm *(*24,4 mm *entre ontem e hoje)
Santo Amaro de Oeiras: *16,5 mm* (*33,0 mm* acumulados entre ontem e hoje)
Bem bom! Não estava mesmo à espera de tanta chuva. 

Mais logo deve chover mais um pouco.


----------



## jamestorm (19 Jan 2019 às 16:33)

chover fraco mas persistente durante toda a tarde por aqui...sem parar


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2019 às 19:04)

Boa tarde,
Hoje choveram 17,3 mm. Muito bom, visto que o previsto para hoje nem chegava a 10 mm. Às 15:00 marcava apenas 1,3 mm. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,6°C (às 12:10)
Mín: 9,3°C 
Prec: 17,3 mm 
Rajada máxima: 26 km/h 

Corroios
Máx: 16,9°C 
Mín: 8,7°C 

Estes episódios com precipitação bem acima do esperado dão-nos umas migalhas de esperança que chova mais alguma coisa pois até pelo menos dia 27 pouco ou nada deverá chover. Depois veremos no que dá. No entanto, o mês segue com 27,6 mm.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2019 às 20:28)

aguaceiro


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Jan 2019 às 20:32)

Belo acumulado na praia da Rainha, entre as 15h e as 16h:


----------



## Sanxito (19 Jan 2019 às 20:53)

Boa noite. 
Dia com mais precipitação do que o esperado. O acumulado ficou pelos 13.2 mm, tendo o rate max. sido de 109.8 mm/h pelas 15:33. 
A temperatura oscilou entre os 10.2°c desta manhã e os 16.4°c pelas 12:29. 
O vento atingiu os 31 Km/h pelas 16:38. 

Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jan 2019 às 21:05)

Boa noite. 13.9mm acumulados, o que foi algo surpreendente... Melhor assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2019 às 22:07)

Aguaceiro forte agora... Bem forte mesmo! Até fiquei sem TV!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2019 às 23:01)

Chuvisco e vento forte. 
22,3 mm.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2019 às 23:10)

Boa noite,

mais um dia de surpresa, não estava nada à espera 11 mm e parece que ainda vêm lá mais qualquer coisa!
17.9 mm ao todo, para dois dias não está mau e pelo o que os modelos davam a entender


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2019 às 23:11)

Vento a disparar para valores interessantes, sopra a 45 km/h com rajadas nos 70 km/h.


----------



## david 6 (19 Jan 2019 às 23:24)

Bom aguaceiro em Coruche


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

Aquela máquina...
Já ouço bastante vento na rua, mesmo com uma porta da marquise fechada e janela de vidro duplo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jan 2019 às 23:46)

E eu a pensar que já tinha acabado: mais um aguaceiro fraquinho passou, largando mais 0,5 mm. O evento segue com 17,8 mm. 
Muito bom!


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2019 às 23:46)

Rajada de 76 km/h(a 2 kms a sul)
Ai se tivesse uma estação no meu telhado...
Está a ficar bem forte.


----------



## remember (19 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

E pronto fechou a torneira por hoje.
Vá lá... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2019 às 01:04)

Boas, 

Aqui por Peniche está um vendaval de meter respeito.
O vento aumentou de repente. 

No site do ipma voltámos a ter dados de precipitação da EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, mas fica por aí... Só precipitação!... Vamos ver se a estação volta a ficar operacional por estes dias. Ainda ontem não debitava dados nenhuns.


----------



## Rachie (20 Jan 2019 às 01:31)

Boa noite. Hoje choveu bastante hoje todo o dia tocada a vento. 
Neste momento o vento intensificou bastante, também com chuva à mistura. As rajadas são tão fortes a soprar nas árvores que parecem camiões a passar.

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2019 às 04:34)

Rajade de 85 km/h.


----------



## Candy (20 Jan 2019 às 04:50)

Isto em Peniche não está nada meigo. A minha janela a norte abana que se farta.
Está um barulhão na rua. Anda tudo a voar lá Fora. Coisas soltas... 

Em nada comparável, mas a título de lembrança... este vento parece propositado para não nos esquecermos do Gong que fez, neste dia 19, precisamente 6 anos que varreu Portugal.



Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jan 2019 às 09:51)

Bom dia,
A noite foi marcada por vento moderado, que ainda continua a soprar.
De resto a manhã segue com sol, e com céu limpo.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2019 às 11:36)

Boas, vento forte com rajadas e chuvisco por Lisboa.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2019 às 11:38)

Bom dia,
A mínima foi de 11,9°C na Charneca e de 10,1°C em Corroios. Simplesmente não desceu mais por causa do vento forte. A rajada máxima na minha estação foi de 28 km/h, e podia ter sido mais, pois a minha estação está um pouco abrigada dos ventos de norte. 

Agora estão 15,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## RStorm (20 Jan 2019 às 12:31)

Bom dia

O acumulado total de ontem foi *6,9 mm  *Destaque para a chuva moderada/forte que ocorreu a meio da tarde e fez com que o acumulado disparasse logo de imediato. 
Hoje o dia segue soalheiro e com algumas nuvens, mas desagradável devido ao vento de N, que tem soprado com alguma intensidade. Pouco depois da meia-noite ocorreu um aguaceiro fraco que acumulou* 0,3 mm. *

Extremos de ontem: 

Mínima: *9,1ºC *
Máxima: *15,9ºC *
Acumulado: *6,9 mm*

Mínima de hoje: *11,6ºC *
T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 60% 
Vento: N / 20,5 Km/h


----------



## Sanxito (20 Jan 2019 às 14:47)

Boa tarde. 
Por sigo com uma grande ventania, rajada máxima de 37 Km/h N. 
A temperatura segue nos 14.9°c com 65%HR. 
Os extremos até ao momento são os seguintes. 
Tmin. 11.7°c (7:44)
Tmax. 15.1°c (14:33)
HR. 92 / 64


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (20 Jan 2019 às 15:51)

Boa tarde 
13,5°C
63%
20 - 30 Km/h NNW

Cb a W, de resto céu a 1/8 de cobertura com fractocumulus. 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Jan 2019 às 17:54)

Boa tarde,
Hoje à tarde parece que voltou tudo ao normal. Praticamente sem vento e com céu limpo. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,2ºC
Mín: 11,4ºC
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h (na minha estação) / 47 km/h (numa estação a 5 km a norte) 


Corroios
Máx: 17,3ºC
Mín: 10,1ºC

Agora estão 12,4ºC e um vento fraco na ordem dos 6 km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2019 às 18:02)

Boas

Dia ventoso, com registos bem valentes.
Velocidade máxima de vento: 65 km/h
Rajada máxima de vento: 85 km/h

Como é normal, por cá ultrapassou o modelado/ os avisos do IPMA.
Imaginem na Malveira da Serra, por exemplo. 
Enfim, outro mundo.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Jan 2019 às 20:05)

Boa noite!
Dia bem ventoso também por aqui. 
Deixo uma foto de hoje de um arco-íris em pleno céu limpo. Estava a chuviscar mas não havia nebulosidade por cima de mim:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2019 às 20:25)

Hoje na serra de Sintra, provavelmente dos sítios mais isolados e espectaculares da serra.
Lá água brota por todo o lado. 
Estavam uns 12 graus.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Jan 2019 às 22:06)

Precipitação por cá :

Sexta: 9 mm
Sábado: 22,5 m
Hoje: 1 mm

Dilatando a escala temporal

Novembro: 200 mm
Dezembro: 22 mm
Janeiro(até dia 20): 38 mm

Foi uma quebra brutal...


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2019 às 12:30)

Boas! Voltámos hoje ao céu limpo, depois de uns dias de chuva, na sexta apanhei imenso nevoeiro na viagem entre Coimbra e a Figueira, com chuva fraca. Aqui pela Figueira vento fraco e tempo ameno


----------



## RStorm (21 Jan 2019 às 14:03)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e ventoso, mas hoje o vento tem soprado mais fraco.
A mínima de ontem foi batida, passando a ser *11,2ºC*. 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *11,2ºC*
Máxima: *14,6ºC *
Acumulado: *0,3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *8,7ºC *
T. Atual: *14,1ºC *
HR: 53% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (21 Jan 2019 às 15:17)

Boa tarde 

Não fosse o vento N a 20 - 30 Km/h e estava um belo dia de quase primavera. 

13,5°C
56%

Ainda há umas árvores teimosas, mesmo com o vento não caiem as folhas
e nem todas amareleceram com o frio.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jan 2019 às 17:54)

Um bocado ausente com os exames mas após 15 dias veio a primeira chuva do mês:

16/01:* 3,3 mm*
18/01: *8,9 mm*
19/01: *10,2 mm*
20/01: *1,3 mm
*
Janeiros são chatos, pode ser só AA ou só chuva. Os últimos tempos têm sido quase iguais à transição 2014 para 2015, com Novembro chuvoso e Dezembro+Janeiro secos. E o Inverno de 2015 foi bem seco, esperemos que não se repita.

"Rio" Jamor está assim junto aos arcos reais de Queluz:


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jan 2019 às 18:36)

O dia aqui foi marcado por sol, e o vento diminui de intensidade comparando com o dia de ontem.
A temperatura estava agradável, e permanecendo aqui alguns minutos ao sol, no meu miradouro, estava bem quente até.
Tenho de ver se encontro algumas fotos do eclipse lunar de ontem, pois ainda não vi nenhuma.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Jan 2019 às 19:55)

Bom dia,
Hoje foi um dia parecido com o de ontem, com céu limpo com algum vento.

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,4°C
Mín: 8,6°C
Prec: 0 mm
Rajada máxima: 29 km/h N

Corroios
Máx: 17,1°C
Mín: 7,3°C

Agora estão 10,3°C e céu limpo, com uma brisa bastante fresca. 
_________________
Parece que amanhã vem alguma chuva aqui para a minha zona que, apesar de poder não ser nada de especial, é sempre bem vinda!  Depois só lá para o final do mês é que provavelmente voltará a chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Jan 2019 às 20:46)

Aqui no reino do vento, a estação de referência rendeu uma rajada máxima de 80 km/h.

Neste momento 10,2 graus e vento moderado a forte com fortes rajadas.


----------



## jamestorm (21 Jan 2019 às 22:31)

Foi um inverno com pouco frio e isso não faz as árvores perderem a folha nem a passagem de pigmentos. Sobretudo este inverno começou muito tarde o frio..tivemos um Dezembro cheio de dias de sol e em que a temperatura quase nao descia dos 7-10ºC. Ha muitos anos que temos tido Dezembros amenos. 
Hoje ja se nota aqui uma descida de temperatura, ao contrario das ultimas noites  ....o vento também estava frio à tarde.



StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Não fosse o vento N a 20 - 30 Km/h e estava um belo dia de quase primavera.
> 
> ...


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jan 2019 às 23:22)

Pela Figueira está fresco, mas nada do outro mundo, e veem-se algumas nuvens a Este


----------



## remember (21 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia ventoso, mas nada que não se aguente, cá por baixo o vento sopra com menos intensidade, talvez devido à  altitude e à falta de campo aberto... Muitos prédios em volta, que dificilmente deixam chegar o vento com mais intensidade.

Durante o treino uma ou outra rajada significativa, mas como tinha relatado no outro dia, momentos mais calmos e momentos mais ventosos, são o habitual.

Agora, 10.1° C mínima do dia, com 77% de HR e vento fraco de Oeste.










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2019 às 02:00)

Boa noite 

Desde Carcavelos, há meia hora atrás,  que tem caído períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco , com temperaturas entre os 7°C e os 9°C. Céu encoberto. O vento tornou-se fraco ou  calma. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2019 às 02:19)

Na Póvoa,  Casal da Serra, 7°C e céu a 3/8. A precipitação só se manteve mesmo na marginal. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## belem (22 Jan 2019 às 11:58)

Aqui por Sintra está a chover.


----------



## Tonton (22 Jan 2019 às 12:05)

belem disse:


> Aqui por Sintra está a chover.



Aqui por Massamá, também... e temperatura na casa dos 10ºC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 12:54)

Bom dia pessoal, 

Morrinha por Sesimbra já vai molhando o chão, bom para manter humidade à superfície enquanto melhores dias não chegam! Temperatura nos *10.7ºc*, associado ao vento moderado de  *NNW*, sensação algo fresquinha   Ora bem, fruta do tempo .


----------



## jamestorm (22 Jan 2019 às 13:33)

Chove fraco aqui por Alenquer


----------



## dfirmino (22 Jan 2019 às 13:45)

Boas. Sigo com 11º. 78%HR. Vento moderado.


----------



## RStorm (22 Jan 2019 às 14:15)

Boa Tarde

O dia segue com céu encoberto e ameaçador, mas até agora não caiu nada, pelo menos que me tivesse apercebido.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *8,7ºC  *
Máxima: *14,3ºC*

Mínima de hoje: *7,0ºC *
T. Atual: *13,1ºC *
HR: 63% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2019 às 14:44)

Vai chovendo fraco a moderado pela Figueira, com vento moderado
Edit 15:14: Chove com alguma intensidade neste momento


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2019 às 15:40)

Aqui ao inicio da manhã, o céu estava bastante escuro, e ainda começou a cair uns leves pingos, mas não passou disso.
O vento moderado a forte, vai soprando também desde manhã, e que bastante desconfotável se torna.


----------



## StormRic (22 Jan 2019 às 16:10)

Boa tarde 

Que tivesse dado conta ainda não houve precipitação aqui na Póvoa. 

13,3°C
75%
Vento inconstante, vai de calma a WNW até 15 Km/h
Nuvens baixas poico espessas, estratocumulus de WNW, e nuvens altas,  cirrostratus e cirrocumulus, com alguns undulatus (?) , de NNW. 













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2019 às 16:28)

Parou de chover entretanto, o céu tem algumas abertas e ai correndo vento fraco


----------



## Candy (22 Jan 2019 às 16:42)

Boas, 

Peniche chove há bastante tempo. 
Tempo cinzento que quase parece nevoeiro.
Vento e ar muito frio.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2019 às 16:44)

O vento enfraqueceu agora um pouco, e começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2019 às 20:44)

Boa noite, 
O dia foi de céu nublado, em geral com alguns borrifos, mas que não acumularam nada. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 13,9°C 
Mín: 6,5°C (às 2:30)
Rajada máxima: 22 km/h NO 

Corroios
Máx: 13,8°C 
Mín: 4,7°C (às 2:35)

Agora estão 12,3°C e céu já um pouco mais limpo do que há uma hora ou duas.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jan 2019 às 22:10)

Depois de algumas horas sem chuva, eis que ela volta a cair com alguma intensidade na Figueira


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2019 às 09:10)

Bom dia,
Por aqui devia ter caído mais alguns aguaceiros durante a noite e madrugadam pois agora o chão está todo molhado.
O vento fraco a moderado também vai soprando.

EDIT:10:06, O céu começou agora a ficar muito escuro, sobre a zona da Serra D'Aire.


----------



## remember (23 Jan 2019 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Ontem um dia mais cinzento, mas com pouca história...

Dois aguaceiros, um de manhã sem acumular e outro à tarde que acumulou 0.4 mm.

Hoje, um pouco mais limpo, mas com alguns aguaceiros durante a noite, pelo menos a estrada estava molhada, mas sem acumular...

Mínima de 11.6° C e continua a pasmaceira...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Jan 2019 às 13:34)

Boa tarde 

Muito ventoso de NW, 25 Km/h a > 30 Km/h, com rajadas.

14,8°C
71%
Céu de nebulosidade variável, cumulus humilis e mediocris, estratocumulus, em movimento muito rápido, curtas abertas de sol forte.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (23 Jan 2019 às 14:29)

Boa Tarde

Céu nublado e vento moderado de NW com algumas rajadas fortes.
Chuva nicles  Só uns borrifos ontem ao inicio da noite, que nem molharam o chão...

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *7,0ºC* 
Máxima: *13,5ºC 
*
Mínima de hoje: *11,4ºC *
T. Atual: *15,1ºC *
HR: 65% 
Vento: NW / 19,4 Km/h


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jan 2019 às 16:04)

Dia de chuva pela Figueira, em geral fraca


----------



## Candy (23 Jan 2019 às 16:27)

Boas,

O radar não mostra mas chove forte em Peniche neste momento.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (23 Jan 2019 às 17:08)

Dia de chuva quase sempre fraca praticamente todo o dia acompanhada de algumas rajadas de vento fortes.


----------



## cepp1 (23 Jan 2019 às 17:08)

A chover o dia todo pela zona de Leiria.
Falanda com agricultores da regiao (maca, pera, batata doce), estamos a ter um inverno perfeito para a produção


----------



## nelson972 (23 Jan 2019 às 17:20)

Em Alcanena cai uma morrinha que o vento traz da serra de Aire.  Com direito a arco íris.






Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2019 às 17:49)

Aqui a tarde foi marcada por vento moderado, e por alguns borrifos, houve ainda direito a um bonito arco-íris, nem os caixotes do lixo, se aguentam em pé.


----------



## remember (23 Jan 2019 às 18:09)

Boa tarde,

Mais um treino efectuado, com muitas nuvens à mistura e alguma morrinha que nada acumula.

Hoje, levei o anenómetro portátil e a rajada máxima que consegui foi de 18 km/h, no parque urbano da Póvoa de Santa Iria, mas passei pelo miradouro da salvação, antes de vir para casa, que tareia de vento...

14.2° C com 83% de HR, hoje uma foto diferente do parque urbano.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (23 Jan 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um falhanço na previsão do tempo de praticamente todas as plataformas de previsão (IPMA, Accuweather, Windguru...). Todas falavam de céu pouco nublado com alguns momentos de céu nublado. O que aconteceu foi exatamente o contrário. 
Foram poucos os momentos em que esteve céu limpo e choveu, acumulando 0,5 mm na minha estação. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,2°C 
Mín: 11,2°C 
Prec: 0,5 mm 
Rajada máxima: 31 km/h NW 

Corroios
Máx: 15,9°C 
Mín: 9,8°C 

Agora estão 13,5°C e continua céu nublado e morrinha contínua.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

Boas, 

De volta à base. 

Hoje. 
Rajada máxima : 72 km/h
Acumulado: 1,3 mm


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Jan 2019 às 23:03)

Boa noite pessoal,

Dia marcado pelo vento moderado de S, que apesar de uma mínima de 10.7°c, e uma máxima de 16.9°c , o dia acabou por ser bem fresquinho! Wind chill a funcionar, e a falta de melhor , ou menos que a energia eólica vá produzindo  alguma coisa, para atenuar o consumo da hídrica  Acumulado de 0.3mm 

Tatual: 12.9°c.

Por aqui desde o dia 1 de Dezembro de 2018 , o Inverno segue assim! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jan 2019 às 23:59)

Morrinha e vento bem forte em Alcabideche.
Será uma madrugada bem ventosa assim como todo o dia de manhã.
12,2 graus
De momento devo estar na boa com rajadas de 75 km/h.


----------



## Candy (24 Jan 2019 às 01:34)

O vento está com rajadas muito fortes! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2019 às 08:59)

Boas 

1,6 mm até agora. 
12,3 graus e vento bastante forte. 
Hoje, pelo menos neste momento este vento muito forte está localizado, pois a estação de referência à 2 kms a sul não está a registar nada de especial.
Quem passar pela A16 em Alcabideche perceberá a ventania que anda por cá.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2019 às 11:28)

Mais uma noite de chuva, aqui por Sintra (e estão muitas poças no chão).


----------



## MSantos (24 Jan 2019 às 11:50)

Boas!

Manhã fresca de céu nublado com abertas em Aveiras, de notar o vento por vezes forte que se faz sentir!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2019 às 12:09)

Esta dia está a ser marcado por céu nublado, e vento fraco a moderado, bem como uma temperatura algo fresca.


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jan 2019 às 14:26)

Boas, bastantes nuvens pelo céu da Figueira, algum vento e temperatura agradável


----------



## RStorm (24 Jan 2019 às 14:46)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia ventoso e com alguma nebulosidade.
Alguns borrifos durante a madrugada e ontem ao final da tarde, mas sem acumulação.

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *11,4ºC *
Máxima: *15,9ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *13,3ºC *
T. Atual: *15,8ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: NW / 27,0 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (24 Jan 2019 às 14:48)

Boa tarde 

15,4°C
73%

E uma ventania muito variável,  vai de períodos à volta dos 10 Km/h até longas rajadas superiores a 30 Km/h.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (24 Jan 2019 às 17:29)

Boa tarde,

Após terminar o meu treino de hoje, fiquei admirado... Primeiras andorinhas do ano avistadas

Mínima alta a de hoje, 13.4° C, deve ser alcançada antes da meia noite. Agora 15.2° C, 75% de HR e vento fraco de N/NNE.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (24 Jan 2019 às 18:07)

Céu muito nublado. Vento forte com rajadas de norte. 14.3°C.
Mar agitado com ondas de 3 a 4 metros.
Fim do dia a SW:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Jan 2019 às 18:42)

Boa tarde.

Deixo aqui umas fotografias de ontem pelo Terreiro do Paço.

Apesar de as fotos serem de ontem, retrata na mesma o cenário de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2019 às 18:43)

Pois é pessoal isto hoje parecia mesmo um dia de verão pelo comportamento do vento, nortada bem agressiva
Rajada máxima de hoje: 88 km/h!!
Faço ideia na Malveira da Serra...

Aliás hoje a serra até apresentava capacete, foto tirada às 13:37.

Reino do vento em altas.
Aviso? Na gaveta.
Aqui no concelho terá atingido os 100 km/h.
Isso acontece vários dias por ano. 

Eu morando nesta terra nem preciso pedir temporais com vento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Jan 2019 às 20:43)

Mais um falhanço do IPMA e do Accuweather hoje, essencialmente para a manhã.  Um dia que foi caracterizado por céu nublado até ao meio-dia, depois acabando por limpar. Choveu, mas foi muito pouco, apenas servindo para molhar o chão, não acumulando nada. A rajada máxima foi até bastante forte, de 28 km/h na minha estação e de 42 km/h numa estação em Vale Fetal. Curiosamente, ao longo do dia, a pressão atmosférica chegou aos 1005 hpa, às 16:00. Neste momento estabilizou-se nos 1007 hpa. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 18,4ºC
Mín: 12,8ºC (*atual*)
Prec: 0 mm
Rajada máxima: 42 km/h NO
Pressão atmosférica mínima: 1006 hpa

Corroios
Máx: 18,6ºC
Mín: 12,9ºC (*atual*)

Agora está céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jan 2019 às 20:53)

A noite segue com vento moderado a forte, pois ouve-se bem ele a assobiar nas paredes.
As árvores de grande porte tem perdido muitos ramos nos últimos dias devido ao vento, aliás houve registo de 3 ocorencias, durante o dia de hoje, só no distrito de Santarém, de queda de árovores.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jan 2019 às 01:44)

Dia em que houve algumas nuvens pelo céu da Figueira, mas nada de especial. Por agora bastante vento


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2019 às 09:28)

Boas,

13,1 graus e céu limpo.
Será um dia primaveril.
Em termos de vento haverá um descanso, hoje e amanhã.
A rajada máxima de hoje, até agora, não é nada de especial cerca de 52 km/h.


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2019 às 11:14)

Grande orvalhada por aqui, esta noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2019 às 12:00)

Bom dia,
Este final de manhã segue com uma temperatura amena de 16.2ºC, as árvores estão desejosas de começar já a rebentar, parece que temos uma primavera antecipada.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2019 às 12:07)

17,3 graus.


----------



## celsomartins84 (25 Jan 2019 às 14:02)

Boas tardes, hoje amanheceu com 8°C e bastante nevoeiro nas zonas baixas!
As primeiras 3 fotos foram tiradas pelas 08h, e as restantes pelas 13h já com S.Martinho do Porto no horizonte!


















Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2019 às 14:57)

Boa tarde 

Um dia (pelo menos a tarde) de primavera!

18,0°C
55%

Vento fraco de ENE , < 6 Km/h.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Jan 2019 às 15:04)

As unicas nuvens no céu (movimento lateral lento, de W):
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Jan 2019 às 15:20)

Boa tarde!
Tudo o que tenho a relatar é que estão *19,1°C* neste momento e um cheirinho espetacular a primavera.


----------



## remember (25 Jan 2019 às 15:48)

Boa tarde,

Manhã fresca, com muita humidade, agora uma tarde de sol a lembrar a primavera, não fosse o vento de NNE e era capaz de subir mais...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2019 às 16:21)

A tarde segue bastante amena, até se ve já as esplanadas cheias de gente a beber o café.
19.9ºC


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Jan 2019 às 16:41)

Boa tarde, 
A mínima foi de 6,7ºC na Charneca e de 1,9ºC em Corroios. Agora estão 17,7ºC e céu limpo. A rajada máxima foi de 13 km/h de noroeste e a pressão atmosférica situou-se nos 1010 hpa. 
A tão esperada chuva voltará já no dia 27 (no litoral) e no dia 29 (no interior), e mesmo que seja de pouca dura é sempre bem vinda!


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jan 2019 às 17:56)

De visita à capital hoje, tarde bem quente, o termómetro do carro chegou a marcar 19 °C em movimento


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jan 2019 às 18:53)

E depois de uma tarde, que parecia primavera, houve direito a um bonito por do sol, em que o tom de laranja, permaneceu no céu, mesmo já com o céu escurecido, quase parecia que tinham ligado um holofote no horizonte.
Não tirei foto, porque com o telemóvel, não iria ficar nítido o suficiente.


----------



## RStorm (25 Jan 2019 às 19:42)

Boa Tarde

Dia autêntico de primavera 

A manhã começou fria e com grande orvalheira, mas rapidamente instalou-se o vento de NE e fez disparar a temperatura, que atingiu uma máxima de *18,9ºC*, um novo record absoluto para Janeiro, sendo que o anterior era de *18,7ºC*... 

Durante a tarde andei pela zona leste (Canha/Pegões) e confesso que senti algum "calor" e a estação amadora WU de Canha não engana... atingiu máxima de *20,7ºC*! A paisagem daquela zona já está ganhar características primaveris e até já avistei algumas cegonhas 

*Ontem: *

Mínima: *11,7ºC *(batida antes da meia-noite) 
Máxima: *16,4ºC *

*Hoje: *

Mínima: *7,2ºC *
Máxima: *18,9ºC*

T. Atual: *13,4ºC *
HR: 71% 
Vento: NE / 1,1 Km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jan 2019 às 21:01)

18,2 graus de máxima. 

11,2 graus actuais.
Vento fraco, coisa que já não acontecia há 1 semana.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Jan 2019 às 22:55)

De volta à "terrinha", bastante orvalho pela Figueira e 10ºC no termómetro do carro


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jan 2019 às 09:04)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã acordou com tudo molhado, devido ao intenso orvalho.
O sol já está a marcar presença também.
4.2ºC.


----------



## Rui R. (26 Jan 2019 às 12:05)

Boa Dia!!! 
Desde já peço desculpa ter estado ausente tanto tempo. Tive o azar de ter estado num dos eventos mais extremos em termos de incêndios em Portugal...o incêndio de Pedrógão...Nesse incêndio fui um dos bombeiros feridos e queimados. Não tem sido fácil. Estou a tentar voltar à normalidade e vir aqui comentar e trazer novidades meteorológicas da minha zona também faz parte desse voltar devagarinho. 
Hoje está um sol radioso e uma temperatura quase primaveril.


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jan 2019 às 13:42)

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, vejo que a estação do IPMA teve mais uma mínima baixita, abaixo dos 2ºC


----------



## AnDré (26 Jan 2019 às 15:04)

À falta de neve e de chuva, há que aproveitar este sol magnífico. 
É o "inverno" que temos!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jan 2019 às 15:17)

Boas

Mínima de 6,6 graus
Actual: 16,4 graus.

De manhã  cedo rumo ao trabalho em Cascais, o termómetro carro marcava 5 graus.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jan 2019 às 18:19)

Boas!
Que solinho tão bom! Cheguei a andar de t-shirt na rua. Há que aproveitar mesmo! 
Hoje fui ao padrão dos Descobrimentos pela primeira vez (é uma vergonha ser lisboeta de raiz e nunca ter ido lá )
Ficam umas fotos:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Jan 2019 às 20:21)

Boa tarde,
Eu nos últimos dois dias não fiz um resumo meteorológico, infelizmente.

Dados de sexta-feira, dia 25:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 21,2°C 
Mín: 6,7°C 
Rajada máxima: 13 km/h NO

Corroios
Máx: 21,7°C 
Mín: 1,9°C 
_____________
Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 20,0°C 
Mín: 5,5°C 
Rajada máxima: 15 km/h 

Corroios 
Máx: 20,3°C 
Mín: 1,7°C 

Agora estão 12,2°C e céu limpo. Amanhã pespetiva-se alguma chuva para a minha zona, nos modelos de precipitação acumulada. Espero bem que venha a chuva!


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2019 às 11:11)

Bom dia,
Aqui a manhã segue com céu muito nublado e vento moderado, vamos ver se a chuva está para breve.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2019 às 14:23)

Boa tarde 

Estava assim em Alfragide agora.
14°C

Houve chuviscos na Póvoa de madrugada.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (27 Jan 2019 às 15:52)

Bom Domingo

Céu muito escuro em Peniche. Vento moderado.

Está madrugada acordei com o que parecia ser chuva a bater na janela. Peguei no tlm e fui ver o radar que não mostrava nadinha. Mas garantidamente era chuva e não era pouca! Devia ser umas 05h30.

De manhã tive a confirmação. As ruas estavam cheias de poças de água.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2019 às 16:53)

O céu em S.Pedro do Estoril:

















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Jan 2019 às 18:17)

E o crepusculo na marginal, ventoso da nortada e 12°C











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jan 2019 às 20:46)

Boas

Final da tarde na serra de Olelas, próximo de Almargem do Bispo-Sintra.
Cota 317 mts.
Zona  carsica espectacular.
Vento brutal no Marco geodésico de Olelas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jan 2019 às 21:09)

Esta noite segue fria e com vento forte, tenho aqui a 100 metros de casa um eucalipto com mais de 30 metros de altura, e o barulho é imenso, amanhã já o chão por baixo dele deve estar cheio de galhos que vão caíndo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jan 2019 às 22:44)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia com céu nublado, mas sem chuva. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 15,5°C 
Mín: 7,6°C 
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h 

Corroios 
Máx: 16,8°C
Mín: 8,1°C 

Agora estão 9,8°C e céu pouco nublado.
Aqui pela Charneca só lá para dia 29 é que vem chuva, até lá veremos a evolução dos modelos.


----------



## DulceGaranhão (28 Jan 2019 às 00:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas
> 
> Final da tarde na serra de Olelas, próximo de Almargem do Bispo-Sintra.
> Cota 317 mts.
> ...


A minha terra com paisagens lindas mas muito ventosa


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jan 2019 às 08:21)

DulceGaranhão disse:


> A minha terra com paisagens lindas mas muito ventosa



Olá desconhecia  por completo a tua zona.
Também sou de uma zona muito ventosa, para me queixar é sinal que estava mesmo agressivo, falo no topo da serra de Olelas. O vento devia soprar a 60 km/h com rajadas de 90 km/h /100 km/h. O comportamento do vento era contínuo nunca houve desaceleração, como gosto de chamar, uma autêntica tareia de vento,sempre forte e feio.
É um cume extremamente exposto, aqueles 317 mts de atitude ajudam e muito.
Aqui o Marco geodésico com a referida altitude,vista incrível, lá ao fundo é a serra de Sintra. 




Em termos de paisagens, zonas bem interessantes como os campos de lapiás, vale da Calada e grutas / serra de Olelas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2019 às 09:03)

Que tempo triste, nevoeiro cerrado e morrinha...







Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jan 2019 às 10:03)

Aqui depois de uma noite de vendaval, a manhã começou com céu muito escuro, vindo do lado da Serra D'Aire, e pouco depois ainda começou a cair uns aguaceiros  fracos, mas agora já parou.


----------



## RStorm (28 Jan 2019 às 14:17)

Boa Tarde

Fim de semana ameno com sol, vento fraco a moderado do quadrante norte e alguma nebulosidade, em especial na manhã de domingo.
Hoje o dia segue com céu encoberto e vento moderado de W, após uma manhã com boas abertas de sol.

*Sábado, dia 26: 
*
Mínima: *5,6ºC *
Máxima: *17,2ºC *
*
Domingo, dia 27: 
*
Mínima: *9,7ºC *
Máxima: *15,1ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *10,8ºC *
T. Atual: *14,4ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: W / 8,6 Km/h 
*
*


----------



## StormRic (28 Jan 2019 às 14:35)

Boa tarde 

14,2°C
67%
NW bastante variável em intensidade, 5 a 25 Km/h

Cumulus,  Altocumulus, Cirrus, estratos curiosos.











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stormlover (28 Jan 2019 às 15:40)

Por aqui muita nebolusidade, sem chuva, tal como o previsto


----------



## jamestorm (28 Jan 2019 às 16:45)

mais um dia sem grande historia por aqui...ameno, ameno...esta a ser mais um Janeiro atípico.
17ºC


----------



## Candy (28 Jan 2019 às 16:51)

Chove moderado em Peniche.

O radar continua a não mostrar nada! 

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## Manuel Amador (28 Jan 2019 às 18:04)

Boa tarde

A reportar das serras que circundam Lisboa e que ajudaram a parar Invações.

Em termos de metereologicos  estamos a viver um Outuno. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (28 Jan 2019 às 18:13)

Boa tarde,

Sábado, bem ameno a fazer lembrar de novo a primavera, mas um pouco mais ventoso que o dia de sexta-feira.

Domingo, dia totalmente diferente dos anteriores, muitas nuvens e algum desconforto térmico causado pelo vento de Norte/Noroeste.

O dia de hoje foi marcado por períodos de maior e menor nebulosidade, intercalando entre os dois, o vento voltou a soprar de Norte/Noroeste. 

Já se nota uma diferença enorme na duração dos dias








Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Jan 2019 às 22:30)

Boa noite,
Hoje foi um dia diferente dos anteriores.
Esteve céu nublado durante todo o dia, com algumas abertas e alguns aguaceiros, fracos e que não acumularam nada aqui na Charneca. Contudo, penso que tenha acumulado algo em Corroios, pois andei pelas ruas da vila por volta das 16:30 e estavam todas as cavidades da estrada molhadas.

Dados do dia de hoje:
Máx: 15,9°C
Mín: 9,4°C
Prec: 0 mm
Rajada máxima: 33 km/h

Corroios
Máx: 15,7°C
Mín: 10,1°C

Agora estão 12,6°C e céu muito nublado.
A partir de amanhã virá uma mudança no estado de tempo, que esperemos que não seja por pouco tempo, pois precisamos de chuva! 

@jonas_87 , @Manuel Amador e @remember Conheço os lugares das três imagens, e se me disserem que é no Litoral Centro eu consigo distinguir bastante bem! Eh eh, sou muito viajado !


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jan 2019 às 13:52)

Aqui a manhã foi marcada por céu nublado e vento moderado, e a tarde segue igual, apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que nem deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2019 às 13:56)

Boa tarde 

13,5°C
76%
Rajadas ocasionais mas vento em geral fraco. 
Chuviscos de vez em quando, não acumula.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2019 às 14:01)

há pouco tinha este aspecto


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2019 às 14:08)

Algumas abertas nesta corrente de WNW.
Chão seco.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (29 Jan 2019 às 14:14)

Boa Tarde
Céu encoberto, vento moderado de W e alguns chuviscos ocasionais. Vamos ver como correm as próximas horas 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *10,8ºC *
Máxima: *15,2ºC *

Mínima de hoje: *11,2ºC *
T. Atual: *14,0ºC *
HR: 64% 
Vento: W / 17,3 Km/h


----------



## AJJ (29 Jan 2019 às 16:22)

Acordei com esperança de ver umas boas chuvas e parece que vai desiludir.

Avenidas novas - Alguns chuviscos e ceu coberto vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2019 às 18:20)

chuvisca


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jan 2019 às 19:39)

Boa noite pessoal,

Descupem a ausência, mas o estado do tempo não tem pedido mais  O dia de hoje já foi diferente, com alguns chuviscos, que agora se vão  intensificando anunciando a chegada de uns dias com precipitação, que não sendo a desejada, poderá ser considerável!  Vamos aguardar!  Neste momento estão 12.2°c em Azeitão, mas o wind chill vai.se fazendo sentir,e está fresquinho! 

Nas últimas run's, ECM bem mais generoso que o GFS para esta zona a nível de acumulados até dia 2 de Fevereiro










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2019 às 19:58)

Boas, 

1,6 mm
43 mm de acumulado mensal.
Morrinha e vento moderado.


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2019 às 21:13)

Condições de condução difíceis. 
A1, CRIL, A5 com piso escorregadio e visibilidade fraca devido ao chuvisco intenso.
Agora na A5 LAV chove intensamente!








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (29 Jan 2019 às 21:22)

A5 Oeiras/Carcavelos  mantem-se condições de visibilidade  más. Chuva diminui de intensidade agora no entanto.
Alguns lençóis de água. 
11°C





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2019 às 22:11)

Boa noite, 
Hoje foi um dia diferente do anterior. 
Ao longo da manhã chuviscou, mas com intensidade fraca. A partir da tarde, começou a chuviscar e, às 21:00 começou a chover com mais intensidade. 
Às 21:00 o acumulado não chegava a 1 mm. Neste momento, o acumulado segue nos 5,6 mm, bem acima do esperado!  

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica 
Máx: 15,5°C 
Mín: 11,2°C 
Prec: 5,6 mm 
Rajada máxima: 28 km/h NNO 

Corroios 
Máx: 16,0°C 
Mín: 11,8°C 

Agora estão 12,4°C e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jan 2019 às 22:12)

4,6 mm por cá.


----------



## Manuel Amador (29 Jan 2019 às 23:50)

Boa noite

Fotos da zona do Guincho cerca das 11 com chuva por vezes forte em determinados momentos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

Parece que já parou. O acumulado chegou aos 6,1 mm. O mensal vai nos 32,8 mm. 
Com a chuva prevista pelo ECMWF que deverá cair até às 0:00 de dia 31, deverei chegar, pelo menos, aos 55 mm. Mesmo assim, é cerca de 63% da média mensal. 
Veremos como corre, mas para já os sinais são promissores.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2019 às 10:22)

Chuva fraca persistente. 
4 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jan 2019 às 10:24)

Bom dia pessoal,

Cai certinha à cerca de uma hora por Sesimbra, 1.5mm de acumulado até ao momento! Por Azeitão ainda tudo "às secas" ! Parece.me contudo que o evento dos próximos dias possa ser generoso também por cá! Pena lá para dia 4 ou 5 já termos um brutal AA mesmo em cima de nós  Pode ser que as coisas mudem entretanto 

Edit: Também já chove em Azeitão


----------



## Thomar (30 Jan 2019 às 10:49)

Bom dia! Por aqui chove fraco.     Finalmente!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jan 2019 às 11:19)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia! Por aqui chove fraco.     Finalmente!



Verdade, isto de estar tanto tempo sem "ver" chover, olhando para a rua até parece que está a chover torrencialmente!  Finalmente alguma precipitação que se veja! Por Sesimbra chove com vontade, Rain rate de 11.6, acumulado de 6.1mm Segundo a minha estação, em Azeitão bem menos! 1.8mm


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2019 às 12:28)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros fracos e e visibilidade reduzida.
Vamos ver se é hoje que temos uma boa rega.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jan 2019 às 12:32)

Bom dia.

Manhã de chuva fraca, tendo parado nos últimos minutos, permitindo o aparecimento de nuvens baixas junto à serra.


----------



## Candy (30 Jan 2019 às 13:33)

Boas

Em Peniche, manhã marcada por aguaceiros alguns deles bem pesados.

Os radares... Pufffff... lá se foram outra vez. Finalmente alguém viu que não estavam a mostrar nada.

Enviado do meu WAS-LX1A através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (30 Jan 2019 às 14:25)

Boa tarde 

14,5°C
86%

Vento variável, 5 Km/h a 20 Km/h, predomina de W mas enrola-se nas esquinas. 

Chuviscos intermitentes mas quando batidos pelo vento molham bem. Como a chuva ainda não teve força de lavagem os pisos estão muito escorregadios.








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## RStorm (30 Jan 2019 às 14:36)

Boa Tarde

Períodos de chuva fraca a moderada, o acumulado de hoje segue nos *1,8 mm*. 
Ontem o acumulado foi de *0,6 mm*, graças a alguns aguaceiros fracos que ocorreram ao inicio da noite. 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *11,2ºC *
Máxima: *14,3ºC *
Acumulado: *0,6 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *11,1ºC *
T. Atual: *14,6ºC *
HR: 80%
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2019 às 14:50)

chove moderado


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 15:47)

Boa tarde a todos! Acabou-se a morrinha... agora chuva forte... chove bem!

Edit: Agora passou a moderada mas persistente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jan 2019 às 16:25)

Aqui a tarde tem sido regado por aguaceiros fracos e por vezes moderados.
O vento fraco também vai soprando.


----------



## António josé Sales (30 Jan 2019 às 17:19)

Boa tarde por aqui chuva moderada a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2019 às 18:45)

7,5 mm por cá. 
Chove fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2019 às 19:24)

Boas!
Chove fraco com rajadas bem jeitosas!


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2019 às 20:00)

chove persistente


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2019 às 21:57)

Boas,

*10 mm.*

O acumulado mensal lá subiu para os *60 mm.*
Dia importante este, rega com chuva fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2019 às 22:20)

Dado que a minha zona tem um regime de vento de "terra alta", sexta-feira devo ter rajadas de 90-100 km/h.
O ICON mantém essa previsão para cá.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Jan 2019 às 22:53)

Boa noite, 
Hoje o acumulado ficou nos 9,9 mm. Nada mau! 
O acumulado mensal vai nos 43,9 mm. Visto que a frente da tempestade ainda não chegou, já é um bom começo. 

Dados do dia de hoje:

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 14,8°C 
Mín: 10,7°C 
Prec: 9,9 mm 
Rajada máxima: 20 km/h ONO 

Corroios 
Máx: 15,0°C 
Mín: 10,9°C 

Agora estão 13,8°C e céu muito nublado, já a prever a  que virá!


----------



## DaniFR (30 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

Dia de chuva em geral fraca, mais intensa agora ao fim do dia, com períodos de chuva moderada. 

Sigo com 17,5mm acumulados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 23:29)

Volta a chover moderado a forte...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

Chuva torrencial agora. Que barulheira faz a cair no telhado!


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2019 às 02:17)

começa a chover de novo em geral fraco mas persistente  pelo radar parece vai durar um bocado


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2019 às 07:16)

Bom dia. Céu encoberto. Vento moderado de SW. 14.2°C. Mar com ondas de 2 a 3 metros.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Jan 2019 às 08:06)

Bom dia.

Mais uma manhã de chuva fraca pela capital.

Há cerca de 15 minutos perto do Campo Grande.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 08:52)

Boas,

Até ao momento mais *2,5 mm* por cá.
Por vezes há precipitação fraca que não é detectada no radar.
O IPMA lá colocou aviso referente ao vento, *rajadas máximas até 85 km/h*.


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2019 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

uns a queixarem-se de chuva a mais e outros da falta dela Por aqui dias sem história, vento fraco predominante de SO/SSO, acumulados bem modestos.
Destaque, para Terça-feira em que o acumulado foi bastante razoável perante o modelado e destaque também, mas pela negativa para o dia de ontem em que foi abaixo dos valores modelados, uns diziam 9 mm, outros 8 mm...

Terça-Feira: 1.4 mm
Quarta-Feira: 3.9 mm

Hoje 3 mm, vento fraco de SO, humidade nos 96% e 1006.6 hPa


----------



## srr (31 Jan 2019 às 09:04)

Abrantes;

Ultimas 24H - 9mm  -
Não é suficiente. Mas é o que temos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2019 às 10:04)

Bom dia,
Depois de alguns aguaceiros fracos que cairam ontem durante a noite e madrugada, neste momento a manhã segue com céu nublado e vento moderado.
O acumulado não ultrapassou os 5 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 10:06)

Bom dia a todos. Aqui esta manhã tem estado a chover fraco mas persistente... até faz cortina...


----------



## rmsg (31 Jan 2019 às 10:07)

Ontem: 22,8 mm
Hoje já vou com 10,0 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 11:23)

O radar está bom?
Pergunto isso pois chove bem em Alcabideche.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 11:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> O radar está bom?
> Pergunto isso pois chove bem em Alcabideche.


Não pode estar. Aqui tem estado sempre a chover fraco a moderado e persistente, mas no radar nem pó!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 11:34)

A chuva não se deve notar, mas o aspecto baço é chuva. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu DRA-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (31 Jan 2019 às 13:44)

Boas por aqui 14 graus e chuva fraca regular de vez em quando um pouco mais forte.
Este jornalismo cada vez está mais preguiçoso custava muito por temperatura sentida 





Enviado do meu Mi A1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jcsmonteiro (31 Jan 2019 às 14:16)

homem do mar disse:


> Boas por aqui 14 graus e chuva fraca regular de vez em quando um pouco mais forte.
> Este jornalismo cada vez está mais preguiçoso custava muito por temperatura sentida
> 
> 
> ...


Acho que foi mesmo um erro porque foi verbalizado 46ºC nessa notícia


----------



## RStorm (31 Jan 2019 às 14:32)

Boa Tarde

Céu encoberto e chuva fraca intermitente. O sol vai espreitando de vez em quando por entre as nuvens.
O acumulado de hoje segue nos *1,2 mm*. 

Extremos de ontem:

Mínima: *11,1ºC *
Máxima: *14,9ºC *
Acumulado: *3,3 mm *

Mínima de hoje: *13,6ºC *
T. Atual: *16,5ºC *
HR: 70% 
Vento: W / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2019 às 14:36)

Boa tarde

Mais notável hoje o vento: persistente entre 15 Km/h e 30 Km/h, algumas rajadas superiores.

Chuviscos intermitentes. 

14,8°C
80%








Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2019 às 14:47)

Vento WSW, chuvisco mais denso agora.
Nimbostratus.





Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## fhff (31 Jan 2019 às 15:08)

27 mm acumulados nos últimos 3 dias. Por agora vento quase nulo e uns chuviscos, de vez em quando.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jan 2019 às 15:58)

Boa tarde pessoal,

Continua a precipitação fraca por cá! Desde o inicio deste dias com precipitação o acumulado total é modesto, mas muito bem vindo!* 8.7mm* feitos praticamente com chuva fraca fazem toda a diferença nos solos , e amanhã dependendo da que acabe por chover já fará diferença nos cursos de água que já estavam praticamente secos!   Para melhorar a coisa, é ótimo olhar os modelos neste momento e vê.los ainda confusos quanto a colocação do AA na próxima semana, quanto a tão pouco tempo modelavam o regresso do mesmo literalmente em cima de PC  Vamos aguardar com calma, primeiro o dia de amanhã, e depois o que vamos ou não ter nos próximos dias/semanas 

*Tatual: 14.2ºc*


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 16:01)

Por aqui está a aumentar o vento. A chuva moderada e persistente continua.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2019 às 17:17)

Por aqui a tarde segue com aguaceiros fracos a moderados, já desde as 2 da tarde.
4 mm de acumulado.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2019 às 17:32)

chove moderado agora


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2019 às 17:43)

tarde em Lisboa caracterizada por períodos de chuva fraca. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2019 às 17:52)

Agora sim, cai com vontade






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJJ (31 Jan 2019 às 18:06)

Sao sebastiao da pedreira chuva fraca, vento fraco o ceu está com uma cor bonita como que a espera de trovoada.


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jan 2019 às 18:24)

chuva fraca persistente desde ha horas por aqui..tambem puxada a vento moderado


----------



## AJJ (31 Jan 2019 às 18:38)

Esta previsto tempestade para esta noite em Lisboa? Parece que vem trovoada a caminho pela cor do ceu


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2019 às 18:53)

AJJ disse:


> Esta previsto tempestade para esta noite em Lisboa? Parece que vem trovoada a caminho pela cor do ceu


Como é que pela cor do céu à noite se percebe que vem trovoada? 
-------
Tem chovido fraco o dia todo. Acumulados à volta dos 5 mm pelo concelho. Mais logo, com a passagem da frente, isto deve animar mais um pouco.


----------



## AJJ (31 Jan 2019 às 18:57)

Tiagolco disse:


> Como é que pela cor do céu à noite se percebe que vem trovoada?
> -------
> Tem chovido fraco o dia todo. Acumulados à volta dos 5 mm pelo concelho. Mais logo, com a passagem da frente, isto deve animar mais um pouco.



Nao consegues ver pela cor do ceu e ambiente atmosférico se vem da trovoada ou não ? (pergunta seria)


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2019 às 19:00)

AJJ disse:


> Nao comsegues ver pela cor do ceu e ambiente atmosférico se vem da trovoada ou não ? (pergunta seria)


Consigo.
A cor do céu neste momento provém da conjugação da nebulosidade baixa (estratiforme) com a poluição luminosa, não tem nada de mais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 20:03)

Chuva forte agora... ouve-se bem dentro de casa e o vento também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2019 às 20:22)

Os aguaceiros fracos a moderados continuam, e o vento começou agora a aumentar de intensidade, já assobia bem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2019 às 20:30)

Boa noite, 
Dia de céu nublado, aguaceiros fraquinhos e algum vento.
O acumulado até agora foi de 3,8 mm. Ontem ficou pelos 10 mm. O mensal segue "quase" nos 45 mm.  
A frente deverá vir daqui a 1 hora ou 2, portanto, até lá teremos mais chuva. Talvez chegue aos 50 mm. 

Dados do dia de hoje: 

Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 16,1°C 
Mín: 13,1°C 
Prec: 3,8 mm (20:28) 
Rajada máxima: 51 km/h ONO 

Corroios
Máx: 16,3°C 
Mín: 11,4°C

Agora estão 14,4°C, céu muito nublado e muito vento.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 20:44)

Chuva torrencial agora! Até parece que o telhado vem abaixo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2019 às 20:47)

Esta boa chuva, já deu para trazer mais alguma força aos ribeiros, pois já estavam a reduzir os caudais.
7 mm até ao momento.


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2019 às 20:53)

Chove moderado em Santa Cruz. Vento moderado com rajadas. Mar com ondas de 3 a 4 metros. 14.4°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 20:56)

Chove bem. 
Noto mais vento mas nada de especial. 
Sopra a 30 km/h. 
Amanhã sim estará vento bastante forte.


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2019 às 21:00)

Linha de instabilidade bem intensa. Chuva moderada a forte. 

Só quando chegar a casa é que sei o acumulado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Chuva torrencial agora! Até parece que o telhado vem abaixo!


Já está a acalmar. Passou aqui um eco amarelo....


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2019 às 21:09)

Muita água na CRIL Alfragide , Algés, marginal.
Chuva moderada  agora. 

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:10)

chove mais agora, está a chegar a frente


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:18)

9 mm
A chuva já vai caindo na horizontal fruto do vento.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2019 às 21:20)

Chove moderado por Carnaxide. 
O vento faz-se notar também.


----------



## david 6 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:26)

chove bem


----------



## AJJ (31 Jan 2019 às 21:34)

Precipitação com intensidade e vento moderado agora em entrecampos


----------



## jamestorm (31 Jan 2019 às 21:36)

Continua a carga por aqui em Alenquer, chove moderado mas certo ha varias horas...


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:38)

10 mm já cá cantam. 
Em relação ao vento, previsão do ICON para amanhã às 6 h da madrugada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jan 2019 às 21:40)

Boa noite pessoal, 

7.1mm , com o "bolo" maior ainda por chegar!  Ainda espero mais umas boas horas de precipitação, belíssima rega  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:41)

Os aguaceiros moderados a fortes continuam, acompanhados por vento moderado.
Já ultrapassou os 12 mm.


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:46)

Continua a chover moderado a forte e persistente... impressionante o que tem chovido!


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

Acumulados aqui à volta:
B. V. de Paço d'Arcos: *8,3 mm*
Netatmo de Linda-a-Velha: *8,5 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *11,2 mm*
Continua a chover bem e parece que vai durar.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 21:58)

Hoje, até ao momento: 13 mm
Ontem: 10 mm
Terça: 5 mm

Dias tremendamente importantes de precipitação.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Jan 2019 às 22:01)

Temporal forte lá fora! As árvores já abanam bem! Rajada máxima de 40km,h! Vai ser uma tareia dele 











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (31 Jan 2019 às 22:08)

Chove forte agora por aqui! 
Já tinha tantas saudades deste som...


----------



## Thomar (31 Jan 2019 às 22:14)

Thomar disse:


> Chove forte agora por aqui!
> Já tinha tantas saudades deste som...


Bem, foi bom enquanto durou, vai pingando e o vento abrandou, apenas fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 22:27)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Temporal forte lá fora! As árvores já abanam bem! Rajada máxima de 40km,h! Vai ser uma tareia dele
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Ricardo,
O Arome está valente, obrigado nem me lembrei de ir consultar. Rajada de 110 km/h para cá. 
Certamente que vão ocorrer quedas de árvores em sítios que não estão tão habituados a ventos muito fortes.


----------



## Candy (31 Jan 2019 às 22:29)

Isto para Peniche sem o radar de Coruche...


----------



## Geopower (31 Jan 2019 às 22:33)

Chove certinho desde as 21h. Vento fraco a moderado com rajadas. Mar bastante barulhento. Temperatura estável: 14.3°C.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 23:13)

15 mm.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2019 às 23:15)

É com gosto que posso dizer que, a um pouco mais de uma hora do fim do mês, o acumulado mensal chegou aos 55 mm. 
Neste momento segue nos 56,1 mm, 58% do valor normal para janeiro. 
Continua a chover fraco, mas persistente há quase 2 horas. O ritmo máximo foi de 14 mm/hora. 

Para o mês de fevereiro, teremos de novo um fortalecimento do Anticiclone no sábado e a chuva deverá voltar no dia 7 ou 8, de acordo com os modelos. Esperemos que fevereiro seja diferente de janeiro, pois nós queremos é chuva para atenuar a seca!


----------



## AJJ (31 Jan 2019 às 23:15)

Chuva fraca agora, vento inexistente praticamente - Entrecampos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (31 Jan 2019 às 23:17)

Edit 1: Voltou a chover com mais intensidade. Será que teremos uma meia-noite chuvosa?


----------



## meko60 (31 Jan 2019 às 23:28)

Boa noite.
Continua a chuva, 13,5mm acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2019 às 23:30)

Chove fraco mas já não é do tipo _spray_, as gotas engrossaram.

Netatmo de Linda-a-Velha: *11,3 mm*
B. V. de Paço d'Arcos: *12,5 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *14,2 mm*


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2019 às 23:31)

Agora sim, afinal sempre veio e continua a ouvir-se bem lá fora

Acumulado e temperatura actual.













Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (31 Jan 2019 às 23:39)

Vou fechar o dia com 21,6mm acumulados. 

Já fazia falta esta chuva. O ribeiro que passa aqui já corre bem, água bem barrenta fruto da precipitação forte que ocorreu.


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2019 às 23:42)

Acumulados aqui perto:

18.2 mm apsia
13 mm casas páteo
22.35 mm Alverca
14.48 mm Póvoa  (Davis)
13.9 mm por aqui

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jan 2019 às 23:47)

remember disse:


> Acumulados aqui perto:
> 
> 18.2 mm apsia
> 13 mm casas páteo
> ...


Tanto o valor da APSIA como o de Alverca parecem-me inflacionados (principalmente o de Alverca)...


----------



## AJJ (31 Jan 2019 às 23:52)

Chuva continua fraca e vento inexistente - Entrecampos


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2019 às 23:52)

A de Alverca pelo que sei também é de uma escola, não sei se está bem instalada, agora a da Apsia deve estar cheguei a partilhar umas fotos por aqui, é uma zona alta, não sei até que ponto justifica...



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jan 2019 às 23:53)

Dia a fechar:


----------



## remember (31 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

Quase a terminar o dia e o mês...









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Fev 2019 às 00:01)

17 mm hoje.
33 mm em 3 dias.
78 mm de acumulado mensal


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Fev 2019 às 00:04)

Chuva forte e condução bastante difícil há cerca de meia-hora no Eixo NS e A8.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Fev 2019 às 00:06)

Boa noite, 
Parece que esta meia-noite, tal como o esperado, foi de tempestade. A chuva continua com grande força, ainda. 
O acumulado mensal ficou pelos 57,6 mm, 59% do valor normal para janeiro. 

Agora estão 12,4°C. Mas que grande queda nesta última meia hora!


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Fev 2019 às 00:08)

Acabou o mês, 'acabou' a frente. 
Parou de chover.

Netatmo de Linda-a-Velha: *13,2 mm*
B. V. de Paço d'Arcos: *14,7 mm*
MeteoOeiras: *15,5 mm*


----------



## thunderstorm87 (1 Fev 2019 às 00:14)

Boa noite. Aqui por Cacilhas vai chovendo bem, alternando com chuva fraca.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Fev 2019 às 00:42)

Não faço ideia como esta a meteorologia pois não tenho acompanhado, mas hoje foi sem dúvida o dia com mais chuva:

*22,1 mm *que perfaz 70 mm mensais


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2019 às 02:44)

Já temos tópico para Fevereiro?

A mudança de tópico apanha logo um evento.


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2019 às 02:45)

Candy disse:


> Já temos tópico para Fevereiro?
> 
> A mudança de tópico apanha logo um evento.


Já vi!


----------



## Candy (1 Fev 2019 às 02:46)

Novo tópico mês de Fevereiro

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-centro-fevereiro-2019.9955/#post-714755


----------



## remember (1 Fev 2019 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

O acumulado de ontem fixou-se nos 15.2 mm um pouco acima do esperado

O mês é que ficou abaixo como era de se esperar, apenas 40.4 mm.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------

